# Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2015)

Willkommen in 2016.

Die (Un)Taten des DAFV, seines Präsidiums, seiner Hauptamtlichen und der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan aus 2105 findet ihr zum nachlesen hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162

Ab hier gehts nun im aktuellen Jahr weiter.....


----------



## kati48268 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

In der Umfrage
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310475
glauben/hoffen nicht ganz 10%, dass es in diesem Jahr mit dem DAFV zu Ende geht.
Ein Drittel jedoch erwarten/ersehnen das End im nächsten Jahr 2017.

Wir dürfen uns auf jeden Fall wieder auf einen Haufen Dilettantismus, Skandale, Wahn- & Irrsinn freuen.
Und vermutlich auch auf weitere LVs, die in diesem Jahr die Reissleine ziehen/ziehen müssen.

Dazu die Haare raufen, weil Angelgegner sich weiter stärken können, weil uns eine bundesweite Interessenvertretung schlichtweg fehlt und die dafür, von vielen von uns gezahlte, angedachte Kohle beim DAFV verschwindet & verbrannt wird.

Spannend wird es bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



> Wir dürfen uns auf jeden Fall wieder auf einen Haufen Dilettantismus, Skandale, Wahn- & Irrsinn freuen.


Freuen ist da relativ, ertragen triffts eher............................


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das salbunbgsvolle Wort zum neuen Jahr - passend auch gerade auf den 
*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht



> Ich weiss nicht, ob es besser wird, wenn es anders wird.
> Aber es muss anders werden, wenn es besser werden soll.
> - Georg Christoph Lichtenberg


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *D*ie*A*ngler*F*ürchterlich*V*erarscht


An dem kreativen Spruch ist so einiges dran.

Man kennt Verbände ja in unterschiedlichsten Bereichen, vermutlich eine sehr typisch deutsche Geschichte.
Ich arbeite z.B. hauptberuflich in einem gemeinnützigen Verein, der auch einem Dachverband zugehört.
Auch da tritt es auf, dass man feststellt, dass dieser oft weit weg von der Basis ist, Personen augenscheinlich in diesen Dachverband weggelobt wurden, etc.

Ich kenne aber keinen einzigen Bereich, wo ein Verband primär & konsequent-dauerhaft gegen die Interessen seiner Basis steht, durch seine Handlungen, Nicht-Handlungen & Inkompetenz gegen die Basis agiert    ...außer bei uns Anglern.


Das Grab ist durch die Spaltung & Flucht so vieler LVs bereits zu einem guten Teil ausgehoben, vermutlich aber werden wir diesen Schandfleck in der Anglerfamilie in diesem Jahr nicht los werden & verbuddeln dürfen.
Aber 2016 muss das Jahr sein, in dem man ausprobiert ob der schwarze Anzug noch passt & den Sekt kalt stellt, weil man ja weiss was kommt.

Heisst: in jede kommende Jahreshauptversammlung eines jeden noch verbliebenden LVs gehören Anträge rein, die erneut den Austritt des LVs aus dem DAFV fordern.

Organisiert Mehrheiten in eurem Verein für diese Idee. 
Stellt einen solchen Antrag auf der kommenden JHV eures Vereins, dass dieser die Forderung an den LV stellt.

Wir müssen die Schaufeln in der Erde weiter kratzen hören,
damit wir hoffentlich nächstes Jahr Beerdigung feiern dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

DAFV Berlin meldet sich wieder im neuen Jahr.

Wieder wie im alten Jahr keinerlei eigene Leistung des DAFV, berichten nur wieder über Leistungen anderer ...
*
LACHS UND MEERFORELLE KEHREN IN BRANDENBURG ZURÜCK*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...und-meerforelle-kehren-in-brandenburg-zurueck

*RISE FLY FISHING FILM FESTIVAL 2016: WIR VERLOSEN FREIKARTEN!*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ng-film-festival-2016-wir-verlosen-freikarten


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Es haben nach unseren Infos nun mindestens 3 Landesverbände noch im Dezember 2015 gekündigt.

Die dann zusätzlich zu den bereits gekündigten auch ab Januar 2017 aus dem DAFV raus sein werden..

Zusätzlich zu LSFV-NDS, LAV-Sachsen, DSAV, AGSB, Angler- und Gewässerschutzbund Bayern e.V., Polizei-Sportfischer-Vereinigung Deutschland e.V., LFV Baden-Württemberg, LFV-Bayern (hoffentlich hab ich keinen vergessen, was ist denn mit dem Bremer-DAV-LV?)...

Bei Weser-Ems wurde nach unseren Infos Widerspruch gegen Hauptversammlung und Beschlüsse fristgerecht eingereicht, so dass auch  noch nicht klar ist, ob die wirklich die Kündigung zurück nehmen werden.

Ebenfalls steht noch die Antwort des FA Hannover bezüglich Mithaftung der Landesverbände bei Gemeinützigkeitsverlust des DAFV im Raum bzw. aus (Stichwort Zahlung der Beiträge des LSFV-NDS unter Vorbehalt, Rückzahlung der Beiträge wenn nicht die Mithaftung der Landesverbände ausgeschlossen wird vom FA)..

Es blättert also weiter ab, sowohl der "Lack" (siehe dazu auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311350) wie auch weiterhin die Mitgliedsverbände...

Wir bleiben dran und werden weiter berichten..


----------



## mathei (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Was ist mit Schleswig -Holstein ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Was soll mit denen sein?

Honigmangelernährung, haben wir doch nen Thread für:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306758

Gehören auch zu den genannten 3.......


----------



## mathei (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was soll mit denen sein?
> 
> Honigmangelernährung, haben wir doch nen Thread für:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306758
> ...



Dann meinst Du also 3 zusätzliche zu den o.g. Hatte sich mir nicht ganz erschlossen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Jepp, genauso..........
3 zusätzlich


----------



## Knispel (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was ist denn mit dem Bremer-DAV-LV?)...
> 
> ..



Gibt es die Anglerunion Bremen überhaupt noch ? 2012 hatten die beim Zusammenschluß gerade 200 Mitglieder . Ein Firmenverein und diverse Wettfischvereine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Auch wenn das nix heissen muss, da die Informationspolitik des DAFV, sagen wir mal, eher "suboptimal" zu nennen ist, steht die Angler-Union Bremen, LV Bremen e.V. noch immer auf den Seiten des DAFV als Mitglied...
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/landes-und-spezialverbaende

Der DAFV hat ja aber noch nicht mal seine Mitglieder von der erneuten Kündigung des LSFV-SH oder weiterer Landesverbände informiert, auch wenn nach unserer Kenntnis die gekündigten LV die Bestätigung der Kündigungen seitens des DAFV schon erhalten haben....

Ob und in wie weit da also Veröffentlichungen auf der Seite des DAFV dazu seriös, vollumfänglich oder glaubhaft sind, muss jeder für sich entscheiden, auch im Fall der Bremer - deswegen fragte ich das ja mal vorsichtig nach......


----------



## Knispel (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich kann mir denken, dass Herr Schiller erst kündigt, wenn Großvereine mit Austritt drohen ....
(Da gibt es z.B. ein Verein, der ist im LFV Bremen und in Weser-Ems. Hat über 1000 Mitglieder, für den wird es unter Umständen richtig teuer .... )


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das ist nicht der Bremer LV (kann eh nicht verstehen, dass die Vereine von denen nicht zum kompetenten und preiswerteren LSFV-NDS wechseln), AnglerUnion ist der kleine Ex-DAV-LV...

Fakt bleibt aber, dass der DAFV bis dato meines Wissens seine Mitglieder nicht über die ganzen neuen Kündigungen informiert hat


----------



## Knispel (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Bremer LV (kann eh nicht verstehen, dass die Vereine von denen nicht zum kompetenten und preiswerteren LSFV-NDS wechseln),



Thomas, dass kanst du als Schwabe nicht verstehen - so etwas nennt man hanseatische Tradition oder Treue ...
Das ist wie das Stockangelrecht hier aus dem Jahre 1588 - welches immer noch Gültigkeit hat.
ich will aber nicht vom Thema abschweifen.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Die Katze ist nun aus dem Sack:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311520

Damit wäre der Stand:
 Raus sind / bzw. gekündigt haben:
·       LFV-Bayern
·       LSFV-NDS, 
·       LAV-Sachsen, 
·       LFV Baden-Württemberg
·       LFV Rheinland-Pfalz &
·       Fischer-Union-West, auch aus Rheinland-Pfalz
·       LSFV-Schleswig-Holstein
  Dazu einige kleine Verbände:
·       Angler- und Gewässerschutzbund Bayern e.V.
·       DSAV, 
·       AGSB aus NRW,
·       Polizei-Sportfischer-Vereinigung Deutschland e.V. 



Thomas, du hast das immer so schon aus dem Kopf parat:
Wieviele Zahler sind das?
Und wieviel Zahler verbleiben bei diesem Sand im
"alle-Angler-unter-einem-Dach-vereinigt"-DAFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2016)

Ohne Gewähr ist der momentane Stand nach meinen Kenntnissen dieser (Zahlen in Klammern laut letztem DAFV-Delegiertenmaterial, bzw. aus Bayern und B-W)):

Raus sind bereits:
Bayern (130.000)
B-W (B-W gibts Antrag auf Rückkehr auf der HV, bekommt aber wohl keine Mehrheit, "Führung" auch dagegen) (58.000)

Gekündigt und 2017 raus (wenn die die Kündigung nicht zurücknehmen, was wohl nur LSFV-SH und Rheinland Pfalz überlegen):
LSFV Niedersachsen (90.000)
LAV Sachsen (41.000)
AGBS NRW (2.000)
Angler- und Gewässerschutzbund Bayern (266)
Polizei-Sportfischer-Vereinigung Deutschland (106)
DSAV (unbekannt)
Angler Union Bremen (200)
Fischer Union West (Rheinland Pfalz) (3.100)
Landesfischereiverband Rheinland Pfalz 20.000)
LSFV Schleswig Holstein (38.000)

Unklar ist die Rücknahme der Kündigung wegen Einsprüchen gegen entsprechende HV-Beschlusse bei:
Weser-Ems (50.000)
Hamburg (15.000)

Voraussichtlich noch dieses Jahr werden nach meinen bisherigen Infos bei den folgenden LV auf deren HV Anträge zur Kündigung/Satzungsänderung aus den Reihen der Mitglieder gegen den Willen der jeweiligen "Führung" kommen (raus dann 2018 ):
Hessenfischer (32.000)
Rheinischer Fischereiverband (41.000)
Westfalen-Lippe NRW (60.000)

Ach ja, zwar hat ja Geschäftsführung und Präsidentin des Spartenverbandes DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, jedes Umfallen wie vom Saarland und dem LSFV-SH gleich auch auf ihren Seiten bejubelt.

Auf Nachfrage bei der Weser-Ems HV behauptete Frau Dr. nach Berichten ja auch, dass der LSFV-SH nicht wieder kündigen würde, obwohl das zu dem Zeitpunkt ja schon klar war.

Nachdem sie das nun besser weiss, wundert es schon (naja, eigentlich nicht), dass die erneute Kündigung vom LSFV-SH sowie die vom Landesfischereiverband Rheinland Pfalz (die ja schon 2017 wirksam werden) nicht an die restlichen Landesverbände als Mitglied im Spartenverband DAFV mitgeteilt haben.

Schliesslich ist angesichts der Situation die nächste Beitragserhöhung absehbar, welche die verbleibenden LV eigentlich auf den aktuellen HVs 2016 schon beschliessen müssten, wenn sie das nicht wie der Rheinische Fischereiverband alles aus Rücklagen bezahlen wollen (sofern vorhanden)..


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Danke für die detaillierten Daten |wavey:
Wie wollen die entsprechenden LV-Präsis das:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schliesslich ist angesichts der Situation die nächste Beitragserhöhung absehbar, welche die verbleibenden LV eigentlich auf den aktuellen HVs 2016 schon beschliessen müssten, wenn sie das nicht wie der Rheinische Fischereiverband alles aus Rücklagen bezahlen wollen (sofern vorhanden)..


den Vereinen (und die wieder ihren Mitgliedern) nur verkaufen??? #c #d |uhoh:

Überall war von dem "_Schicksalsjahr_" des DAFV zu hören, wo "_endlich was kommen muss_".

Und was steht in der Leistungsbilanz des letzten Jahres?
- kein Anstieg irgendwelcher Tätigkeiten bei Präsidium & Hauptamt
- keinerlei Erfolge
- stattdessen Fehler (z.B. Dorschquote), Versagen (z.B BfN)  und Leistungsverweigerung (z.B. Nabu) 
- zusammengestrichene Leistungen für Mitglieder-LVs
- mehr innerverbandliche Querelen als zuvor
- Beschäftigung mit sich selbst
- Geldvernichtung durch geplante Umzüge/Immobilienkauf

Kommen muss die Erhöhung spätestens 2017, 
selbst wenn einige noch ihre Kündigung zurück ziehen. 
Da reicht der Weggang weniger dicker Schiffe wie NDS oder Sachsen, damit das Loch in der Kasse durch den Rest der verbleibenden LVs gefüllt werden muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Bis jetzt informierte der DAFV seine Mitglieder (die Landes- und Spezialverbände) immer noch nicht darüber, dass mit dem LSFV-SH und dem Landesfischereiverband Rheinland- Pfalz erneut zwei weitere Landesverbände beim DAFV  noch im Dezember 2015 gekündigt haben, so dass die ohne Rücknahme der Kündigung auch ab 2016 raus wären wie Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, Niedersachsen, Sachsen und andere in diesem Sinne vernünftigere LV ..

Dafür liess die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichgtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nach unseren Infos auf der Präsidiumssitzung des DFV verlauten, dass demnächst der Umzug des DAFV in eine neue Geschäftsstelle anstehen würde.

Ob die jetzt was gekauft haben, ob die mieten, wo das sein soll genau (man erinnere sich, repräsentative Geschäftsstelle in Stadtmitte am Gewässer), was das kostet (Miete oder Kauf), wenn Miete, wie lange gemietet wird, was nun mit der Geschäftsstelle Offenbach ist (man wollte ja mal evtl. "in den Frankfurter Raum" umziehen), ob und wie nun Aufgaben der GF auf die Geschäftsstellen verteilt werden, alles nach wie offen und unklar.

Ebenso unklar, was der DAFV nun inhaltlich angehen will, ob über Wasserkraft, Kormoran und Casting hinaus auch endlich mal ein nachprüfbarer Einsatz für Angeln und Angler kommt...

Also, wie im Titel des Therads schon angemerkt:
Das Elend geht weiter....

Daher hier nochmal auch darauf verwiesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied in der negativen Wirkung auf Angeln und Anglern zwischen PETA und DAFV besteht nur darin, dass PETA nicht von Anglern bezahlt wird...


----------



## bootszander (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich bin in keinem verein mehr.
Die vereinsmayerrei ist nicht mein ding.
Die vereinsvorstände egal wer oben ist und egal wie oft sie neu geählt wurden, sie leben immer in einer eigenen welt. 
Sie erlassen gesetze in den vereinen, für den verein (?) welche die aktiven vereinsmitglieder immer nur bremsen. 
(Kein anfüttern, keine boilies, nur ein raubfisch pro tag oder gar woche, angelzeit nur von bis usw.). 
Daher auch kein verein mehr. 
Gut meine interessen müssen irgend wo vertreten werden, wie z.B. die kormoranplage usw. 
Wir kooperrieren doch auch mit der jägergemeinschaft um ein gegengewicht zu den (angeblichen) naturschützern zu haben.

Können wir das nicht weiter ausbauen ohne die vereinsmayerrei?


----------



## Mike-B. (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



bootszander schrieb:


> Die vereinsvorstände egal wer oben ist und egal wie oft sie neu geählt wurden, sie leben immer in einer eigenen welt.
> Sie erlassen gesetze in den vereinen, für den verein (?) welche die aktiven vereinsmitglieder immer nur bremsen.
> (Kein anfüttern, keine boilies, nur ein raubfisch pro tag oder gar woche, angelzeit nur von bis usw.).
> Daher auch kein verein mehr.
> ...



Wenn eine Fangquote oder ein eventuell für das jeweils betroffene Gerwässer sinnvolles Anfütterlimit sowie verbotene Köder für dich schon Vereinsmayerei ist frage ich mich ehrlich wer hier in einer eigenen Welt lebt!

Wir hatten auch jedes Jahr im Sommer das Problem das unser Gewässer durch massive Überdüngung mit Boilies kurz vorm umkippen war! Dieses Problem haben wir auch leider nur durch ein gennerelles Verbot von Boilies in den Griff bekommen da die im Vorfeld mit den betroffenen Anglern geführten Gespräche nicht auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen sind! 

Das Problem ist einfach immer das es einige Wenige übertreiben und der Rest darunter leiden muß! Das ist aber überall so, nicht nur in den Vereinen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Da ich Jäger bin nehme ich Stellung zu Bootszanders Frage..

Die Jäger stehen in der selben ********, Knietief(wobei das untertrieben ist) wie die Angler. Jagd & Angelgegner blühen auf wie nichts. Unterstütz durch Politik-Darsteller die nichts sinnlicher sich wünschen und auch gezwungen sind als die Jagd insb. Schusswaffen bei privaten zu verbieten. Des Weiteren soll niemand mehr das Recht haben saubere(wobei das streitbat ist, jedoch sauberer als Aquafarm) Fische zu fangen. Warum? Nun damit die Wirtschaft "angekurbelt wird" damit die Massentierhaltung noch mehr Tiere und Fische verakufen kann und die Politiker sich noch mehr von dieser Lobby schmieren lassen können. Dies sind absolut keine Übertreibungen, sonder Realität. Die Jagd wird es spätestens in 1o Jahren in DE nicht mehr geben, und Angeln wohl etwas später auch nicht mehr. Das sind ganz schleichende Prozesse mit denen sich die Menschen Schritt für Schritt abfinden um zum Schluss dann auf der Zielgraden der Lobbyisten den Stich ins Herz zu setzten -> das Aus fürs Jagen & Fischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar


*Geschäftsführer Freudenberg verlässt den DAFV​*
In einer uns auch vorliegenden Mail gab der DAFV-Geschäftsführer Philipp Freudenberg bekannt, dass er den DAFV verlassen wird.

"Im März werde ich die Tätigkeit als Geschäftsführer des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes e.V. niederlegen"

In wie weit hier das Präsidium des DAFV schon im Vorfeld informiert war (auf jeden Fall wurden die Mitglieder (LV) bisher NICHT vom Präsidium informiert), ist für uns nicht ersichtlich.

Eben so wenig, in wie weit Planungen bestehen, wie das aufgefangen werden soll oder wer  (wenn sich da jemand findet) als Nachfolger bereit steht.

Sobald wir mehr erfahren, erfahrts ihr auch.

Mich beschäftigen bis dahin bei der Kündigung des GF noch 2 Dinge.

1.:
Zeitpunkt der Kündigung

2.:
Regelung der Nachfolge

Ein guter GF, den man halten will, der wird kaum eine Kündigungsfrist unter 12 Monaten haben. 
Und selbst Feld-, Wald- und Wiesen-GF, die noch nicht lange angestellt sind, dürften eine Kündigungsfrist zwischen allermindestens 3 bis 6 Monaten haben.

Wenn nun Mitte/Ende Januar der GF seinen Abschied für März ankündigt (und wohl kaum übermäßig viel Überstunden hat (Kind, Familienzeit)), stellt sich die Frage, seit wann das Präsidium/die Präsidentin davon wusste.

Sowas kommt ja nicht aus heiterem Himmel.

Selbst wenn man nur von den 3 Monaten Kündigungsfrist für GF-Anfänger ausgehen würde, hätte sie ja SPÄTESTENS Ende Dezember 2015 davon wissen MÜSSEN.

Und bei normalem Betriebsklima wird ja auch aber schon vorher klar drüber gesprochen, wenn Wechselabsichten bestehen seitens eines GF.

Dennoch wurde die Mail mit der Kündigung erst heute vom GF selber verschickt, obwohl ja das (unter normalen Umständen - ja, ich weiss, "normal" ist lachhaft beim DAFV) nicht nur lange bekannt hätte sein müssen, sondern man hätte auch die Mitglieder informieren können/MÜSSEN seitens des Präsidiums - man braucht ja einen Nachfolger...

*Oder, und da kommen wir zu Punkt 2, haben die schon nen Nachfolger?*
*
Wenn ja*, hätten die aber auch nicht ihre Mitglieder informiert, wie sich das doch in meinen Augen gehören würde...

*Wenn nein*, dürfte die Suche interessant werden.

Gute GF, die dazu Verbandserfahrung haben und sich in der Angelei auskennen, gibts wenig genug (oder wollen die beim DAFV wie bei den "guten" Erfahrungen mit der kompetenten Nichtanglerin als Präsidentin auch nen Nichtangler für den Posten als GF?)...

Das wohl größte Problem:
Ein wirklich guter GF würde sich ja vorher informieren, wo er hingerät..

Und freiwillig zu so einer zerbröselnden Chaostruppe zu gehen, das würde schon zeigen, dass sich der GF vorher entweder nicht informiert haben könnte - oder er so schlecht wäre, dass er sonst nirgends nen auch nur ansatzweise vernünftigen anderen Job kriegen würde..

Dass er also eben kein guter GF wäre..


*Bliebe eine interne Regelung.*
Frau Sauer wird wohl lieber weiter die Geschäftsstelle Offenbach machen und auch Dr. Spahn wird sicher keine überbordende Lust haben, ab jetzt die Gesamtverantwortung als GF für das Chaos im DAFV zu übernehmen, statt nur ein "bisschen Europa" zu machen - und wenn, wohl nur übergangsweise..

*Oder ob sich jemand aus einem Landesverband berufen fühlt?*

Auch da würde ich dann sagen, das derjenige dann seinen Geisteszustand überprüfen lassen sollte, wenn man von einem doch eher "sicheren" LV-Posten auf einen Schleudersitz beim DAFV wechseln sollte, von dem eh keiner weiss, wie lange er noch existiert.

Da ja wie üblich keine Infos aus dem Verband kommen, sind wir eben hier mal aufs spekulieren angewiesen.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie, ob und wer da nun kommen wird - oder auch nicht...........

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ist da eine gute Meldung? |kopfkrat

Im Prinzip ja, denn als GF hat er nun wirklich nix bewegt.
Aber auch nicht ganz so derbe Patzer wie sein Vorgänger/Kollege Spahn geschossen, die direkt gegen Anglerinteressen agierte.

Allerdings: was sollte man in diesem Laden auch bewegen, da ist Inkompetenz vom Kopf (Budespräsine) bis zum letzten Hauptamt (Angestellte) angesagt & die ganze Intention, Richtung, etc. stimmt nicht.

Ist es ein Part von "die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff", die Erkenntnis, dass im DAFV persönlich kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist?

Fragen über Fragen... aber Hauptsache es bröselt weiter!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2016)

Es wirft eben wieder mal ein Bild auf das Betriebsklima und die Möglichkeiten beim DAFV..

Man erinnere sich an Leute aus dem Ehrenamt, da gabs ja auch mehrere von Bauersfeld über Meinelt bis zu Emonts, die gingen oder gegangen wurden (wir berichteten jeweils - wer Anglerboard liest, weiss Bescheid..)..

Hätten die Möglichkeiten gesehen für sich (in Haupt- oder Ehrenamt), wären sie ja geblieben..

Zu bemerken ist vielleicht noch, dass damit wieder ein Ex-DAVler weniger beim DAFV ist.

Gibt langsam wieder die reine VDSF-Kopie...

PS:
Der Vollständigkeit halber (und nicht, dass mich das wundern würde) hier noch die Anmerkung, dass natürlich auf den Seiten des DAFV dazu nichts zu lesen ist.

Sowenig wie über die Kündigungen weiterer Landesverbände:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt informierte der DAFV seine Mitglieder (die Landes- und Spezialverbände) immer noch nicht darüber, dass mit dem LSFV-SH und dem Landesfischereiverband Rheinland- Pfalz erneut zwei weitere Landesverbände beim DAFV  noch im Dezember 2015 gekündigt haben, so dass die ohne Rücknahme der Kündigung auch ab 2016 raus wären wie Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, Niedersachsen, Sachsen und andere in diesem Sinne vernünftigere LV ..



Die Informationspolitik des DAFV bleibt also, wie sie immer schon war.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Offtopic und darauf Antwortende in entsprechenden Thread verschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4464188#post4464188


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Mich beschäftigen bei der Kündigung des GF noch 2 Dinge.

1.:
Zeitpunkt der Kündigung

2.:
Regelung der Nachfolge

Ein guter GF, den man halten will, der wird kaum eine Kündigungsfrist unter 12 Monaten haben. 
Und selbst Feld-, Wald- und Wiesen-GF, die noch nicht lange angestellt sind, dürften eine Kündigungsfrist zwischen allermindestens 3 bis 6 Monaten haben.

Wenn nun Mitte/Ende Januar der GF seinen Abschied für März ankündigt (und wohl kaum übermäßig viel Überstunden hat (Kind, Familienzeit)), stellt sich die Frage, seit wann das Präsidium/die Präsidentin davon wusste.

Sowas kommt ja nicht aus heiterem Himmel.

Selbst wenn man nur von den 3 Monaten Kündigungsfrist für GF-Anfänger ausgehen würde, hätte sie ja SPÄTESTENS Ende Dezember 2015 davon wissen MÜSSEN.

Und bei normalem Betriebsklima wird ja auch aber schon vorher klar drüber gesprochen, wenn Wechselabsichten bestehen seitens eines GF.

Dennoch wurde die Mail mit der Kündigung erst heute vom GF selber verschickt, obwohl ja das (unter normalen Umständen - ja, ich weiss, "normal" ist lachhaft beim DAFV) nicht nur lange bekannt hätte sein müssen, sondern man hätte auch die Mitglieder informieren können/MÜSSEN seitens des Präsidiums - man braucht ja einen Nachfolger...

*Oder, und da kommen wir zu Punkt 2, haben die schon nen Nachfolger?*
*
Wenn ja*, hätten die aber auch nicht ihre Mitglieder informiert, wie sich das doch in meinen Augen gehören würde...

*Wenn nein*, dürfte die Suche interessant werden.

Gute GF, die dazu Verbandserfahrung haben und sich in der Angelei auskennen, gibts wenig genug (oder wollen die beim DAFV wie bei den "guten" Erfahrungen mit der kompetenten Nichtanglerin als Präsidentin auch nen Nichtangler für den Posten als GF?)...

Das wohl größte Problem:
Ein wirklich guter GF würde sich ja vorher informieren, wo er hingerät..

Und freiwillig zu so einer zerbröselnden Chaostruppe zu gehen, das würde schon zeigen, dass sich der GF vorher entweder nicht informiert haben könnte - oder er so schlecht wäre, dass er sonst nirgends nen auch nur ansatzweise vernünftigen anderen Job kriegen würde..

Dass er also eben kein guter GF wäre..


*Bliebe eine interne Regelung.*
Frau Sauer wird wohl lieber weiter die Geschäftsstelle Offenbach machen und auch Dr. Spahn wird sicher keine überbordende Lust haben, ab jetzt die Gesamtverantwortung als GF für das Chaos im DAFV zu übernehmen, statt nur ein "bisschen Europa" zu machen - und wenn, wohl nur übergangsweise..

*Oder ob sich jemand aus einem Landesverband berufen fühlt?*

Auch da würde ich dann sagen, das derjenige dann seinen Geisteszustand überprüfen lassen sollte, wenn man von einem doch eher "sicheren" LV-Posten auf einen Schleudersitz beim DAFV wechseln sollte, von dem eh keiner weiss, wie lange er noch existiert.

Da ja wie üblich keine Infos aus dem Verband kommen, sind wir eben hier mal aufs spekulieren angewiesen.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie, ob und wer da nun kommen wird - oder auch nicht...........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein wirklich guter GF würde sich ja vorher informieren, wo er hingerät..


Potentiellen Kompetenz-
aspiranten,würde ich folgendes raten :

Kostet die Auslagen für Knabberkram und rund 3 Abende zum studieren der hiesigen,sehr unterhaltsamen und aufschluss-
reichen Jahresrückblicke "Deutscher Angelfischerverband" 2014 und 2015[emoji3]

Evtl.wird sogar schon ab 2014 der eine oder andere Magenbitter fällig,da in nahezu allen wichtigen Punkten Zukunftsfähige Konzepte Fehlanzeige sind.

Mit dem Programm,gäbe es im normalen Leben gerade mal die Duldung eines recht schmalen
Dispokredits.

Wer dann noch zweifelt,kann ja die offiziellen DAVF Selbstbeweih-
räucherungen aus deren Archiv kramen und Wunsch mit Wirklichkeit vergleichen.


----------



## raubangler (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Lt. Satzung ist der Job aber nicht so spannend.....

Den Geschäftsführern obliegt die Erledigung der laufenden Arbeiten, insbesondere
a) Rechnungs- und Kassenführung.
b) Sorge für die ordnungsgemäße Protokollierung und die gegebenenfalls notwendige Beurkundung der Ergebnisse von Hauptversammlungen, Verbandsausschusssitzungen und Sitzungen  des Präsidiums.
c) Einstellung und Entlassung des Personals im Einvernehmen mit dem Präsidenten.
d) Unterstützung des Präsidiums bei der Erledigung seiner Aufgaben sowie die Erledigung der laufenden Verwaltungsarbeiten.

Was verdienen solche GF eigentlich beim DAFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2016)

Die Frage ist wohl weniger was sie verdienen würden (wohl eher wenig ), sondern was sie trotzdem kriegen..
(Aus den Unterlagen ist nur die Gesamtsumme der Personalaufwendungen zu erkennen, nicht was der Einzelne erhält. Auffallend war, dass im Jahr vor der (Kon)Fusion beim DAV (das war der kündigende GF vorher angestellt) die Personalaufwendungen um ca. 30% gestiegen sind und so natürlich laut Fusionsvertrag weiter beim DAFV bezahlt wurden. Wir berichteten damals schon und machten darauf aufmerksam..).......

Bin noch dran, aber scheinbar war das Präsidium des DAFV früher informiert worden vom GF (hätte mich sonst auch gewundert), hatte es aber nicht für nötig gehalten, seine Mitglieder zu informieren (normalerweise: Leider verlässt uns auf eigenen Wunsch der GF. Wir bedanken uns für seine langjährige, konstruktive Arbeit und bemühen uns um einen kompetenten Nachfolger etc...)...

Ob deswegen Herr Freudenberg das dann selber in die Hand genommen hat, mit seiner Mail an LV und Bekannte, weil der DAFV nicht informierte, oder ob es dafür noch andere Gründe gibt, das bleibt dem Bereich der Spekulation überlassen..

Vielleicht war er auch nur der Einzige, der beim DAFV das Mailsystem bedienen kann?


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *... haben die schon nen Nachfolger?*
> *
> Wenn ja*, hätten die aber auch nicht ihre Mitglieder informiert, wie sich das doch in meinen Augen gehören würde...
> 
> ...


Externe Lösung:
Wer wollte diesen Job wohl haben?
GF eines Vereins zu sein ist eigentlich ganz attraktiv, du hast reichlich Beinfreiheit, aber die Haftung bleibt beim Vorstand kleben (außer vorsätzlich/grob fahrlässig).
Bei einem solchen Wasserkopf an Präsidium ist aber gar nix mehr mit Beinfreiheit, da ist man mehr Handlanger als jeder normale Büro-Angestellte.

Und Ende März... evtl. auch noch abzügl. angesammelten Urlaubs... wie soll denn da jemand so schnell aus einer vergleichbaren Position wechseln können?
Wenn, dann nur jemand, denn man gern schnellstens loswerden will!
Der würde natürlich super in diese Bruchbude passen.
Aber selbst so jemand würde wohl googeln und merken, 'da lieber Hartz IV, das ist wenigstens sicher'.


Ich gehe a)eher von jemandem aus einem LV aus.

Seltsamerweise sind ja noch keine Namen seitens der Boardkollegen in den Raum geschmissen worden.

EINEN hätte ich eigentlich erwartet... |rolleyes
Der vermutlich nicht so dämlich sein wird, seinen bisherigen Job für so einen wackeligen Schleudersitz aufzugeben, der aber evtl. als "Leihgabe" seines Landesverbandes den DAFV-Sessel kommissarisch... und so wieder zurück könnte, wenn das Schiff sinkt... ...mit dem Frau Dr. auch gut kann... selbstverständlich VDSF-geprägt... und der gleichzeitig in Berlin daran arbeiten könnte, dass sein eigener Landesverband dann doch nicht...
Eine schöne, dreckige Nummer; würde zu der Person und zum DAFV gut passen.
Naaaa? 


Oder Lösung b)einer der anderen beiden GFs:
Das zum Anlass zu nehmen, Offenbach endlich dicht zu machen und Sauer + die paar Hansels, deren Abfindungen zu hoch sind um sie zu entlassen, nach Börlin zu fliegen, werden die nicht hinkriegen.
Und das nicht, weil der Flughafen nicht fertig wird.

Bleibt Spahn. Jeder weiß, dass der mit 'Europaarbeit' so ausgelastet ist wie Flintenuschi beim Zählen der funktionierenden Bundeswehr-Helicopter.
Der hat absolut nix zu tun, macht brav alles was Mutti sagt, kann Irrsinn in Pressemikros reden ohne wieder grade zu biegen & man spart die Kohle für einen dritten GF... 


Also, ich wette auf 
a)den angedachten Sympathieträger, den ihr erraten sollt
oder 
b)Spahn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, ob es jetzt so ne Art nachtreten geben wird vom Präsidium/Präsidentin, nachm Motto "der GF war schuld, dass nix vorwärts ging beim DAFV. Gut dasser weg ist"..

Kann man das eigene Versagen gut kaschieren (dann aber schlecht erklären, warum man dann nicht vorher selber gehandelt hätte...)....

Und dazu gibts gleich ne Entschuldigung, warum auch dieses Jahr  - dann im vierten Jahr in Folge - wiederum keine konkrete Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln kommen wird:
Nicht, weil von vorneherein Struktur, Fusionsvertrag, Satzung, Präsidium und Personal schlecht waren - nönönö..

Jetzt wirds daran liegen, dass man erst wieder nen GF finden und einarbeiten muss...

;-)))))

Jemand dagegen wetten?


----------



## Sharpo (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Warum fragt ihr den noch GF nicht selbst?



Was sagen Thomas seine Quellen zur Kündigung/ Rücktritt/ Rausschmiss?

Dann mal was zur Abfindung....ähm.....Arbeitsrechtlich hat der Arbeitnehmer bei einer fristgerechten Kündigung darauf nicht unbedingt Anspruch.
ich halte das Thema Abfindung bzw. die Äusserungen von Personen der LV und DAFV dazu für voraussichtlich unqualifiziert. Mindestens zu leichtsinnig geäussert.

Wenn man Arbeitnehmer und auch GF los werden will gibt es immer Mittel und Wege.

Es wird aber wohl eher der Übrnahmevertrag VDSF/ DAV im Wege stehen um eine Geschäftsstelle zu schliessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum fragt ihr den noch GF nicht selbst?


Naja, noch isser angestellt beim DAFV und darf wohl kaum mit mir kommunizieren ;-))
Ne Mail hab ich ihm aber geschickt:


> Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung – überfällig, zu spät, aber richtig.
> Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie mit Deinem neuen Job bei einer hoffentlich seriöseren Firma viel Glück.
> Grüße Thomas Finkbeiner







Sharpo schrieb:


> Was sagen Thomas seine Quellen zur Kündigung/ Rücktritt/ Rausschmiss?


Viel Hintergrundgeschwurbel ohne Substanz bisher..

Dass aber der Führungsstil von Frau Dr. nicht jedem passt, ist ja nun auch nichts Neues (alleine, dass sie nach Gründung schon Monate brauchte, um sich überhaupt mal in Offenbach vorzustellen, dass trotz Hinweisen nicht die Mitglieder über Kündigungen informiert wurden etc. sorgte nicht nur bei Berliner Angestellten für keine Freude, dass zudem in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt (Dr. Meinelt) vieles ausgebremst wurde, ist auch bekannt und wurde in diversen Kreisen moniert...)... 

Interessant, wenn das so stimmt:
Angeblich solls Stimmen aus den oberen Kreisen geben, dass man gar keinen neuen GF einstellen sollte...

Ich bleibe dran und werde - wie immer - berichten, sobald ich was substantielles habe...


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Aber schon witzig, dass Kati genau die gleiche naheliegende Vermutung äußert, die mir auch als erstes eingefallen ist. Da gibt es doch einen, der nach Höherem strebt als "nur" seinem Landesverband...:m


----------



## cxppx19xx (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Externe Lösung:
> Wer wollte diesen Job wohl haben?
> GF eines Vereins zu sein ist eigentlich ganz attraktiv, du hast reichlich Beinfreiheit, aber die Haftung bleibt beim Vorstand kleben (außer vorsätzlich/grob fahrlässig).
> Bei einem solchen Wasserkopf an Präsidium ist aber gar nix mehr mit Beinfreiheit, da ist man mehr Handlanger als jeder normale Büro-Angestellte.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

sagen wir mal so : es gibt viele nette Sympathieträger die uns aus diversen LV`s dazu einfallen könnten.
Doch nur *einer *sticht wirklich aus allen hervor. Ich vermute mal es wird jemand aus dem hohen Norden werden, 
welcher sich in der Vergangenheit schon nachhaltig gezeigt hat.
Dieser würde diese Position als GF, welche er ja bisher im LV schon inne hat, im BV bestimmt besonders *gut* ausfüllen 

Nicht schlimm, dann geht alles noch *besser und noch schneller in die richtige Richtung*. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Hast Du ein paar "Anführungsstriche" vergessen?
:q:q:q:q


----------



## cxppx19xx (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast Du ein paar "Anführungsstriche" vergessen?
> :q:q:q:q



*Mein Kommentar hinterlässt kein Möglichkeiten zu einer Falschinterpretation !!!!!


*


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Nachdem laut Satzung die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ja alleine fürs Personal verantwortlich ist (also auch Einstellungen oder nicht, wenn ja wen...), warten wir mal ab, was sie entscheiden wird....


----------



## captn-ahab (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Es ist OT, aber was mir fehlt sind Leute die uns Angler in der Öffentlichkeit auch mal offensiv verteidigen und schlagfertig sind!...hier ist ein für mich sehr gutes beispiel auf den NABu zu reagieren.

https://www.jagdverband.de/content/waidmanns-dank-zu-guttenberg-freut-sich-über-nabu-dinosaurier


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Fertig sind die alle und zu dem Schlag würde mir auch was einfallen, aber ansonsten ist da eher Schweigen.:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Da ich schonmal eingeloggt bin......

Vollborn aus Schleswig Holstein wäre doch ein idealer Kandidat.

Geübt in Rechtswissenschaften, engagiert, mit dem Amt vertraut und sicher so produktiv, dass er den Geschäftsführer des Bundesverbandes noch zusätzlich zu seinen bisherigen Ämtern und Aufgaben stemmen kann. 

Weiß nicht, warum hier wieder um den heißen Brei, der zudem nach m.M. auch noch recht kalt ist, herumgeredet wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Watt is ??

Schockstarre ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Nu wart doch mal, wenn sich Frau Dr. ausguckt ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, warum hier wieder um den heißen Brei, ...


War doch nur eine Spielerei...


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Watt is ??
> Schockstarre ?


Ich glaube, die kommt erst, wenn ein Name sich heraus kristallisiert.

Der Vollhor...äh... Vollborn würd jedenfalls hervoragend zu dem Rest der Gurkentruppe passen.

Bin mir bei einer Sache jedenfalls recht sicher, egal wer/was da kommt: es wird garantiert nicht besser dadurch!!!
So viel Kontinutität kann man dem DAFV absolut zubilligen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Dass der DAFV und seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zusammen mit ihren Hauptamtlern nicht unbedingt Ikonen guter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sind - oder auch nur ausreichender Information ihrer Mitglieder (der LV)  - ist ja nun beileibe nichts Neues..

Nachdem der DAFV seine Mitglieder weder über die noch im Dezember erfolgten Kündigungen beider Rheinlandpfalz-LV oder die erneute des LSFV-SH informierte..... 

....noch über die Kündigung des Geschäftsführers Freudenberg (musste er dann ja selber machen) oder darüber, ob, wann und wohin nun in die neue Geschäftsstelle umgezogen werden soll (demnächst, laut Frau Dr. auf Präsidiumssitzung DFV), und ob nun gekauft oder gemietet.......

...und natürlich geschweige denn, wann es für die von den über die Landesverbände von den organisierten Angelfischern in den Vereinen seit Rechtskraft DAFV abkassierten wohl inzwischen insgesamt über 6 Millionen Euros endlich mal einen konkreten Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln und nicht nur gegen Kormoran und Wasserkraft gibt........

.......da dachte ich, nachdem ja am Freitag (22.01. 2016) die Präsidiumssitzung des DAFV in Berlin stattfand - meines Wissens NICHT im Reichstag, wie beim DFV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Präsidiumssitzung des DFV morgen dagegen in einem Sitzungszimmer im Reichstag (Sitz des Deutschen Bundestags) in Berlin (so kommt Spartenverbandspräsine Frau Dr. da wenigstens auch mal wieder rein, da auch sie zur Sitzung des DFV kommt .....)........


dass nun seitens des DAFV langsam mal Butter bei die Fische kommt...

Und, dass die Mitglieder (Landesverbände) auch mal zeitnah informiert werden, was das Präsidium des DAFV nun angesichts der vielen Baustellen (Kündigungen Mitglieder, Umzug Geschäftsstelle, Geschäftsführer raus, keinerlei inhaltliche Strategie oder Taktik etc.) nun in Berlin da besprochen und ausgemacht hat - oder wars nur wieder einmal mehr ein Kaffeekränzchen von Nichtanglern und  überalterten Betonköppen vor allem aus dem ehemaligen VDSF?

Ich hab zwar schon einiges an Gerüchten gehört, aber nicht eines davon bis jetzt doppelt verifizieren können..

Sobald ich dazu mehr erfahre bzw. verifizieren kann, erfahrts ihr auch....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*DAFV - es wird immer peinlicher.............​*Ihr glaubt es nicht, nachdem ich auch alle Landesverbände heute morgen um 9 Uhr 50 auf dieses obige Posting (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4467243#post4467243) aufmerksam machte, hat doch tatsächlich Frau Dr. reagiert und kurz vor 14 Uhr eine Mail an die Landesverbände geschickt.

Bevor ich dazu mehr schreibe, lass ich das kurz nochmal sacken.

Muss dann auch aufpassen, dass ich angesichts diesen Schreibens nicht die Grenzen der Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit überschreite...

 Fortsetzung folgt..


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Infos!!!! Jetzt will ich wissen was passiert ist... Einsicht oder Volle Breitseite gen Kritiker aka Anglerboard!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Da ich leider nicht offen schreiben kann, was ich wirklich denke, weil das die Grenzen der Meinungs/Pressefreiheit im deutschen Recht sprengen würde, müsst ihr euch halt gedulden, bis mein Blutdrcuk wieder (einigermassen) auf normal ist...



> Einsicht oder Volle Breitseite gen Kritiker aka Anglerboard!


Weder noch, so viel kann ich sagen (und auf Einsicht beim DAFV hoffen - Du glaubts auch an den Osterhasen, oder?)...

Siehe Überschrift:
DAFV - *es wird immer peinlicher*.............

Nach Blutdrucksenkung demnäxt mehr in diesem Theater...


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wie wärs mit einem leckeren Rote-Bete-Saft???


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der Thomas setzt sich lieber mit einem Gläschen Calvados kurz weg vom PC.
Vermutlich mit Blick auf den schon 2 Jahre alten Kandidatenbrief, der an seiner Wand hängt.
Und dann gärt das Apfelzeugs im Gedärm noch etwas nach und...     schwupps ist ein Kommentar online. :m


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich glaub da hilft nur ne halbe Flasche Schwarz-Gebranter Wiskey um das einigermaßen zu verdauen....


----------



## crisis (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Na Thomas, jetzt hatt'ste aber genug Zeit zum Abkühlen. Wo bleiben denn die weltbewegenden News? Langsam geht bei uns der Druck hoch ...


----------



## Tench1959 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Thomas wäre derzeit jedenfalls schneller als der Verband. Dort gibt es nur das Grußwort zum Jahreswechsel unter Aktuelles.

Beim DAFV ticken die Uhren halt anders


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Schneller als der Verband ist ja kein Qualitätskriterium, sondern selbst für einen büroktrateutonsichen Angelfischer Nornalzustand - (nur) so "schnell" wie der Verband wäre allerdings der Todesstoss für jeden anständigen Angler.........

Habe heute noch viele Telefonate geführt, um zu sehen, ob meine Einschätzung alleine für mich steht - viele Verantwortliche aus Präsidien und Geschäftsstellen diverser Verbände aus Bund und Ländern versicherten mir jedoch, dass ich nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung stehe zu der Mail von Frau Dr. ..

Will morgen so sachlich wie möglich, die Zeitschiene der Ereignisse berücksichtigend, die Fakten bringen und aufzählen ...

Bevor ich einen meiner vielen heute gelöschten Kommentare so umschreibe, dass er noch einigermaßen meiner persönlichen Meinung entspricht.

Und ich trotzdem nicht in Knast komme.......


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bevor ich einen meiner vielen heute gelöschten Kommentare so umschreibe, dass er noch einigermaßen meiner persönlichen Meinung entspricht.
> 
> Und ich trotzdem nicht in Knast komme.......



Du bist aber auch ein Meister der Dramaturgie |rolleyes

Kannst Dich ruhig outen und uns mitteilen, daß Fr. Dr. Dich zum neuen GF berufen hat und Du damit einen Gewissenskonflikt hast.... |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

grins - glaubs oder nicht, es wurde mir tatsächlich aus verschiedenen LV vorgeschlagen (wobei ich als positiv denkender Mensch glaube, die wollten eher Frau Dr. als mich leiden sehen), ich solle mich bewerben als GF...

Musste ich aber ablehnen, da ich (leider?) Meinung, Anstand und Rückgrat habe - nicht verbandskompatibel also.......


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ]...] (wobei ich als positiv denkender Mensch glaube, die wollten eher Frau Dr. als mich leiden sehen), ich solle mich bewerben als GF...



Ich hab mich auch gerade gefragt, wer von euch beiden denn das größere Leidenspotential hat :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*DAFV - es wird immer peinlicher.............*​
Nach vielen Kündigungen von Ehrenamtlern (Bauersfeld, Dr. Meinelt, Emonts etc.) nahm nun der hauptamtliche, von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan bestellte Hauptgeschäftsführer, Philipp Freudenberg,  beim DAFV auch seinen Hut.

Nach unseren Informationen war das Präsidium bereits Anfang Januar informiert, nach Angabe DAFV kündigte er dann am 16. 01 schriftlich zum 31.03. 2016.

Angesichts „normaler“ Kündigungsfristen kann man da schon hinterfragen, welche Fristen da für den GF galten, denn 10 Wochen ist nicht gerade die „normale“ Frist für Geschäftsführer. Oder ob da  einiges mitspielte, was eine Kündigung zu „nicht normalen“ Fristen notwendig machte?

Statt jedoch seine Mitglieder (die LV) über die Kündigung zu informieren, hielt man die Sache seitens des Präsidiums unterm Dach.

*Anständiger Abschied seitens Freudenberg*
Öffentlich wurde die Sache dann am 19. 01., als der scheidende Geschäftsführer die Landesverbände in einer Mail darüber informierte, dass er im März aufhören würde, beim DAFV zu arbeiten. 
Obwohl mit dem Austausch von Dr. Berg für Dr. Meinelt als Vizepräsident das Leben für den GF sicher nicht einfacher wurde (Dr. Berg ist nach diversen Informationen altes VDSF-Hardlinerurgestein, Angeln nur zur Verwertung, zurücksetzen ist die Pest, Küchenfenster die Hölle und Wissenschaftler, die das vertreten, sind die Teufel, Dr. Meinelt kam wie Freudenberg vom DAV und stand für eine modernere Sicht des Angelns..), verfasste er eine Abschiedsmail so, wie sich das gehört.

Es wurde seitens Freudenberg in seiner Mail nicht nur keinerlei dreckige Wäsche gewaschen, es wurden keinerlei Internas ausgebreitet, er bedankte sich noch bei den Angeschriebenen wie auch bei den vielen tausend Ehrenamtlern des DAFV für die jahrelange Zusammenarbeit und den Einsatz  und rief zur weiteren Unterstützung des DAFV auf (inzwischen wohl gegen seine Überzeugung, sonst wäre er ja geblieben? Dennoch keinerlei Nachtreten, sondern noch Unterstützung, wie das der Anstand gebietet)..

Ich (und viele Haupt- und Ehrenamtler aus Bundes- und Landesverbänden, mit denen ich diesbezüglich Kontakt hatte) fand es ja schon seltsam, dass zuerst der Geschäftsführer über seine Kündigung berichtete und nicht das Präsidium oder die Präsidentin, wie sie das gehört: 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin noch dran, aber scheinbar war das Präsidium des DAFV früher informiert worden vom GF (hätte mich sonst auch gewundert), hatte es aber nicht für nötig gehalten, seine Mitglieder zu informieren (*normalerweise: Leider verlässt uns auf eigenen Wunsch der GF. Wir bedanken uns für seine langjährige, konstruktive Arbeit und bemühen uns um einen kompetenten Nachfolger etc.*..)...
> 
> Ob deswegen Herr Freudenberg das dann selber in die Hand genommen hat, mit seiner Mail an LV und Bekannte, weil der DAFV nicht informierte, oder ob es dafür noch andere Gründe gibt, das bleibt dem Bereich der Spekulation überlassen..
> 
> Vielleicht war er auch nur der Einzige, der beim DAFV das Mailsystem bedienen kann?




*Informationspolitik im DAFV*
Da es aber nicht nur die „Baustelle“ Geschäftsführer gab, sondern weitere, wie:
Neue Berliner Geschäftsstelle
Kündigung weiterer Landesverbände
welche Ziele und Richtung nun verfolgt werden sollte, etc. ..

ging ich dann davon aus (man glaubt ja irgendwie immer ans Gute im Menschen), dass dann nach der Präsidiumssitzung des DAFV am 22.01. 2016  in Berlin eine umfangreiche Information der Mitglieder sowohl zur Kündigung des Geschäftsführers wie auch zu all denn brisanten offenen Punkten kommen würde, für die das Präsidium da ja sicher die Lösung diskutiert hatte und diese nun den Mitgliedern (Landesverbände) mitteilen wollte.

Diese Information der Mitglieder hatte ich auch am 26. 01. (10 Tage nach schriftlicher Kündigung des GF, 5 Tage nach Präsidiumssitzung) in einem Posting angemahnt bzw. mein Unverständnis darüber ausgedrückt, dass diese nun selbst 5 Tage nach Präsidiumssitzung immer noch nicht erfolgt war:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4467243#post4467243

Über diesen Umstand hatte ich (Veröffentlichung Posting um 9 Uhr 43) dann mit versenden einer Mail die Landesverbände auf diese Dinge hingewiesen. 
Da man angesichts der Informationspolitik des DAFV-Präsidiums ja nicht davon ausgehen konnte, dass die Mitglieder bisher was mitgekriegt hatten.

Diese Mail ging dann um 11 Uhr 41 Uhr bei mir raus an die Landesverbände und diverse weitere Funktionäre und Verbände in Bund und Ländern, die immer gerne über den DAFV informiert sein wollen.

*Die peinliche Antwort der Präsidentin*
Gerade mal zwei Stunden später, kurz vor 14 Uhr, ging dann auch eine Mail raus von der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, an die Landesverbände und das Präsidium.

Nun hätte man natürlich als normal denkender Mensch davon ausgehen können, dass nun einerseits sowohl über die ganzen von mir schon genannten Punkte (Geschäftsstelle, Kündigungen LV, etc.) nach der Präsidiumssitzung vollumfänglich informiert wird. 

So, wie man dann andererseits erwarten können musste, dass der GF in der Mail dann mindestens ebenso freundlich verabschiedet wurde, wie er das in seiner Mail mit Aufruf zur weiteren Unterstützung des DAFV auch getan hatte.

Voller Vorfreude öffnete ich also die Mail, um endlich mal auf den neuesten Stand gebracht zu werden – und dann ging mein Blutdruck hoch.

Sätze zur Information über Präsidiumssitzung, neue Geschäftsstelle, Kündigung weiterer  LV noch im Dezember 2016, etc.:
0

Sätze zur Verabschiedung des GF:
3 (mit  Einleitung, zum GF selber nur 2)

Sätze zur Suche eines neuen GF:
2

Das war dann die ganze Mitteilung.

Und dann musste man lesen, dass obwohl „der Zeitpunkt (der Kündigung des GF, Anmerkung Red.) im Hinblick auf die räumliche Situation der Berliner Geschäftsstelle für den DAFV momentan schwierig sei“,  und man 
„*TROTZDEM* Herrn Freudenberg viel Erfolg für seine berufliche Zukunft wünsche“.

Und dass nun eine Ausschreibung für einen neuen Geschäftsführer stattfinden solle.


*Kommentar*
Angesichts des Inhaltes der Mail von Frau Dr. wäre es besser gewesen, die Präsidentin hätte einfach gar nichts geschrieben - warum jetzt zu einem solchen Zeitpunkt eine solch dürre Mitteilung und in meinen Augen so unanständige Verabschiedung kommt, ist für mich nicht logisch erklärbar.

Leute mal ehrlich, MÜSSTEN jetzt nicht langsam mal die Präsis, Funktionäre und Hauptamtler der Landesverbände aufwachen, die immer noch meinen, einen solchen DAFV und ein solches Präsidium unterstützen zu müssen?

Abgesehen von der mehr als peinlichen Abfolge der Zeit (dass die Präsidentin wohl erst am Dienstag nach meiner Mail an die LV so viel Druck verspürte, dass sie meinte, auch handeln und die LV informieren zu müssen), sind doch die zwei mageren Zeilen zur Kündigung des Geschäftsführers mit dem „*TROTZDEM* wünschen wir“ mehr als unanständig in meinen Augen.

Jeder, der selber Personalverantwortung hat, sei es in einem Verein oder Verband oder im beruflichen Leben, der kann doch einschätzen, dass diese „wir wünschen *TROTZDEM *eine gute berufliche Zukunft“, nur allerbilligstes, und in meinen Augen auch absolut ungehöriges, Nachtreten ist und nichts, aber rein gar nichts mit einer anständigen Verabschiedung zu tun hat.

Und jeder in Funktion (ob Haupt- oder Ehrenamt) im DAFV kann sich mal anfangen zu überlegen, was die Präsidentin wohl schreiben würde, wenn man selber seinen Abschied einreicht  - selbst wenn man es so anständig wie Freudenberg macht mit der Aufforderung den DAFV weiter zu unterstützen.

Gerade die ganzen LV-Präsis, die auch von mir immer einen anderen Ton einfordern, weil sie mit Klartext und klarer Meinung nicht klarkommen, die akzeptieren stillschweigend solches unanständiges Nachtreten von Präsidentin und Präsidium trotz einwandfreier Verabschiedung seitens Philipp Freudenberg ..


Und diesen ominösen Satz mit dem schlechten Zeitpunkt der Kündigung wegen der räumlichen Situation – den soll mir bitte mal einer erklären.

Was hat die räumliche Situation (zudem ja angeblich eh ein Umzug bevorsteht laut Äußerung Präsidentin auf der Präsidiumssitzung DFV) denn mit der Arbeit oder Kündigung des GF zu tun?

Interessanter wäre doch sicher für die Mitglieder zu erfahren, ob nun eine neue Geschäftsstelle gefunden wurde, ob sie gekauft oder gemietet wurde, was das an Miete oder Kaufsumme kostet und wann der Umzug stattfindet. 

Und natürlich, wer in der neuen Geschäftsstelle in Berlin welche Aufgaben wahrnehmen soll oder ob zukünftig alles über die alte VDSF-Schiene in Offenbach weiter laufen soll. Da werden inzwischen ja selbst Rechnungen zu Mitgliedsbeiträgen nicht mehr von Geschäftsstellenmitarbeitern verschickt, sondern vom GF der DAFV-Vertriebs-GmbH (dazu später mal mehr).

Dass zudem weiterhin NICHT über die Kündigung weiterer LV beim DAFV noch im Dezember 2015, sowie die erneute Kündigung des LSFV-SH (welche ja die Präsidentin noch auf der Weser-Ems-HV auf Nachfrage verneint hatte) informiert wurde, ist da fast nur das übliche und üble Beiwerk mit Geschmäckle beim „informieren“ im DAFV..

Dass Frau Dr. zudem statt von – siehe Verbandsnamen – „liebe Angelfischerfreundinnen und Angelfischerfreunde“, von „liebe Angelfreundinnen und Angelfreunde“ im Anschreiben faselt, und bei der Verabschiedung, *ALS NICHTANGLERIN*, „mit freundlichen Grüßen und *Petri Heil*“ endet, ist da nur noch eine Petitesse...

Und, das darf man dabei ja nicht vergessen:
Das VDSF-Altherrenpräsidium um Frau Dr. (die Herren Landau, Klamet, Pieper und Berg) trägt dies ja alles offensichtlich mit.

Die werden wohl insgeheim auch einfach froh sein, dass immer mehr Ex-DAVler nicht nur aus dem Ehrenamt, sondern nun auch aus dem Hauptamt verschwinden.

So oder so ist aber ein solches Nachtreten bei der Kündigung schlicht unanständig, schlechter Stil und nicht zu akzeptieren.

Dass trotz Präsidiumssitzung nicht über Ergebnisse informiert wird, dass weiterhin nicht klar ist, ob, wann und wie eine neue Geschäftsstelle kommt, dass weiterhin Kündigungen verschwiegen werden, auch das duldet das gesamte Präsidium und kann man nicht nur der Präsidentin anlasten – zu akzeptieren ist das aber auch nicht.

*Fazit*
Vielleicht kommen nun einige Funktionäre mehr aus Verbänden in Bund und Ländern auch zu meinem Schluss:
Damit es endlich für die Angler und das Angeln voran gehen kann, wünsche ich mir daher, dass der DAFV endlich verschwindet. 
Mit seinen verrotteten Strukturen, dem schlechten Fusionsvertrag und der dummen Satzung.

Und ich würde Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan genauso wie ihrem ganzen Präsidium *TROTZDEM* alles Gute für ihre Zukunft wünschen – wenn die nur endlich gehen würden.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


*PS:*
Ich habe den Link zu diesem Artikel auch wieder an die Landesverbände geschickt – vielleicht wacht ja mal einer (mehr) auf:


> Sollten sich die Landesverbände, Haupt- und Ehrenamtler, die immer noch diesen DAFV mit seinem Präsidium tragen, nicht langsam mal überlegen, wie hier im Namen des DAFV gehandelt wird?
> Ist das eine würdige Verabschiedung?
> Ist das eine vollumfängliche Information der Mitglieder?
> Will man sich wirklich als LV damit gemein machen?
> ...


----------



## Tench1959 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Bitte berichtigt mich, sollte ich falsch liegen : im Betriebsverfassungsgesetz steht auch etwas über die Art und Weise von Zeugnissen ..... so eine Veröffentlichung ist ja schon, zumindest für mich, eine Art Zeugnis .... wenn ich mich recht entsinne heißt es dort sinngemäß ..... das Zeugnis muss in einem positiven Ton ausgestellt sein ...... sollte es also tatsächlich zu dem TROTZDEM gekommen sein ..... klingt dies für mich nicht positiv.

Zum Verbleib des Landesverbandes SH steht dort zu lesen :
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-mitglied-des-deutschen-angelfischerverbandes

Zumindest wird geschrieben, das SH noch die Entwicklung abwartet um zu einer langfristigen Entscheidung zu kommen

Weitere Punkte konnte ich derzeit nicht unter Aktuelles finden, die für 2016 relevant sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Fakt ist:
Der LSFV hat wieder gekündigt.
Das hatte Frau Dr. auf der Sitzung Weser-Ems auf Nachfrage noch verneint.

Ob sich die SHler wieder aus Honigmangel verarschen lassen von ihrem LV und dann die Kündigung wieder zurück ziehen, wird sich zeigen.
Fakt ist und bleibt auch nach Aussage des GF des LSFV-SH:
Der LSFV-SH hatte noch im Dezember 2015 wieder gekündigt.


Und Betriebsverfassung hin oder her:
Das "trotzdem" (ja, steht da genau so) ist schlicht unanständig für mich.

Das ist gesunder Menschenverstand, da brauchts keine weiteren Regeln oder Betriebsverfassungen oder Sonstiges..

Das macht man nicht und sollte nicht mal der DAFV machen....


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Vielleicht sollte "man" auch dort mal die Kommunikation von Studenten überarbeiten lassen?


----------



## Worscht (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Also nach der dramatischen Ankündigung des Inhaltes des Schreibens der Frau "Ich-kann-nicht-Präsidentin" hatte ich doch mehr erwartet. Mindestens hätte sie ja einem gewissen Thomas F. unterstellen können, für die Kündigung des GF verantwortlich zu sein. Aber nein, es geht weiter wie bisher und man darf doch auch realistisch betrachtet nicht erwarten, dass sich daran je etwas ändert. Man hat die Teile des DVA übernahmevertragswidrig aus der Spitze des DAFV entfernt. Es wäre schon schön zu wissen, ob das Konstrukt überhaupt noch rechtlich zu halten ist.


----------



## crisis (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Hatte auch etwas Dramitischeres erwartet.

Das mit dem 'positiven Ton' in Zeugnissen halte ich für ein Gerücht. Unser Arbeitsrechtler weist hingegen auf eine Verpflichtung hin, den möglichen nächsten Arbeitgeber auf gravierende Schwachstellen hinweisen zu müssen. Einem Zeugnis gleichzusetzen ist ein Schreiben an eine unbeteiligte dritte Stelle mit Sicherheit nicht. Und böse Nachrede ist das sicherlich auch nicht, rechtlich gesehen.

Ich glaube, Thomas war überrascht, überhaupt eine Reaktion zu erhalten. Da er ja sowieso bei dem Thema eine hohe Leerlaufdrehzahl hat wurde hier vielleicht ein bisschen viel reininterpretiert. Meine Meinung.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



> Da er ja sowieso bei dem Thema eine hohe Leerlaufdrehzahl hat wurde hier vielleicht ein bisschen viel reininterpretiert


Da gibts nicht viel (falsch) zu interpretieren:
Zeitabfolge ist klar.
Dann keinerlei Infos über Präsidiumssitzung, neue Geschäftsstelle, neue Kündigungen von Mitgliedern etc.

Die (in meinen Augen) schäbige Verabschiedung des GF ist da nur das Sahnehäubchen drauf - wer sich nur auf diesen Punkt Verabschiedung und das "trotzdem" kapriziert, kann natürlich zufrieden sein mit dieser "Leistung" des DAFV für die gerade beschlossene Beitragserhöhung um 50%..

Man sollte das aber in meinen Augen sowohl vom Zeitablauf, vom Inhalt (weiterhin Nichtinformation über wichtigste Punkte) wie auch Stil (Verabschiedung GF) im Zusammenhang sehen.

Und wer sich dann nicht aufregt, der hat definitiv ne andere Schmerzschwelle als ich, das gebe ich zu..

Dass in vielen Telefonaten gestern nicht nur Ex-DAV-LV-Präsis das Schreiben als "unanständig" bezeichneten, sondern sogar auch Ex-VDSF-Funktionäre, kann man dann vielleicht mal später als Erfolg bei "Schaffung der Einheit" verkaufen...


----------



## Worscht (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

"Erfolg bei "Schaffung der Einheit"
Nein, die hat es nicht gegeben und die wird es in dieser Generation auch nicht geben können. Das sollte inzwischen der letzte Angler begriffen haben. Die Angelfischer, "Kormoran-Beobachter" und ..... werden es nie realisieren. Sie haben den VDAF im Schafspelz und bezahlen so unglücklich und zerstritten bis an ihr Ende.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

@crisis
Ein per offizieller Mail rausgehendes "Trotzdem", ist an sich schon ein merkwürdiger Stil.

Betrachtet man dazu die Begleitumstände,müffelt die Sache dann doch sehr unangenehm.

Ok,passt zum DAFV Haufen.


----------



## Tench1959 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

@ Thomas,

bin ja mal gespannt, ob und in welcher Form die Adressaten deiner Mail dir antworten.

Plüschige Plattitüden dürften dieses Mal jedenfalls unangebracht sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Tench1959 schrieb:


> @ Thomas,
> 
> bin ja mal gespannt, ob und in welcher Form die Adressaten deiner Mail dir antworten.
> 
> Plüschige Plattitüden dürften dieses Mal jedenfalls unangebracht sein.


Da antwortet doch keiner ;-))

Erwarte ich auch nicht...

Mit vielen Funktionären und LV bin ich ja in regelmäßigem Kontakt, deren Meinung kenne ich wie die die meine, die brauchen also eh nicht zu antworten (von denen kam ja auch das "unanständig" zur Verabschiedung)..

Und die DAFV-Claqueure  werden mit Sicherheit nicht antworten..

Warum sollten sie?

Sie sind doch augenscheinlich so zufrieden, dass sie für diese "Arbeit" und Informationspolitik seitens des DAFV, seiner Haupt- und Ehrenamtler, gerade erst ne Beitragserhöhung von 50% beschlossen hatten - die wollen das doch so...!!


----------



## raubangler (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Damit es endlich für die Angler und das Angeln voran gehen kann, wünsche ich mir daher, dass der DAFV endlich verschwindet.
> Mit seinen verrotteten Strukturen, dem schlechten Fusionsvertrag und der dummen Satzung.
> ....



Lt. dieser dummen Satzung müssen Dich nun alle Angler mit DAFV-Ausweis jagen und der heiligen Inquisition zuführen. |supergri

Auszug:
_Die Mitglieder sind ferner verpflichtet, in allen Fällen, in denen mittelbare oder unmittelbare Mitglieder gegen diese Satzung verstoßen oder das Ansehen des Verbandes schädigen, Schuldige zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen und die Einhaltung dieser Satzung durchzusetzen.
_


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich bin weder mittelbar noch unmittelbar Mitglied -  dieser Satzungsteil betrifft mich also nicht..

Zudem schädige nicht ich das Ansehen des Verbandes.

Das machen doch eigentlich Präsidentin, Präsidium und Hauptamt selber (man denke auch an "Spartenverband" (BfN, also das Ansehen in Behörden/Ministerien etc.))- ich berichte nur drüber und kommentiere das..


Trotzdem witzige Vorstellung ;-))))


----------



## Honeyball (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Aber jetzt verstehe ich wenigstens, warum so manche blinde und hirnlose Verbandshörige, vor allem aus dem Norden dieses Landes, hier immer wieder gegen Thomas in Person und das AB im Allgemeinen so zu Felde gezogen und alle Verbandskritiker, die sich hier äußerten, beschimpft, bedroht oder beleidigt haben: Die mussten das, weil das so in ihrer Satzung steht!!!!
(Komisch nur, dass das in denletzten Monaten so stark nachgelassen hat):m

Und ich verstehe auch, warum so viele Organisierte, die hier mitlesen, selbst nicht den Mund aufmachen, aktiv werden und sich endlich mal für ein Umdenken an der Basis stark machen: Die haben Angst, dass sie satzungsgemäß drangsaliert werden!!!! :q:q:q


----------



## crisis (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @crisis
> Ein per offizieller Mail rausgehendes "Trotzdem", ist an sich schon ein merkwürdiger Stil.
> 
> Betrachtet man dazu die Begleitumstände,müffelt die Sache dann doch sehr unangenehm.
> ...


 
 Dass das kein schöner Stil ist und 'müffelt' bestreite ich ganz und gar nicht. Das aber im Kontext mit Arbeitszeugnissen zu nennen ist schon weit her geholt.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



crisis schrieb:


> Das aber im Kontext mit Arbeitszeugnissen zu nennen ist schon weit her geholt.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


Hab ich nicht!


----------



## crisis (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

@ Thomas, hab Dich ja auch damit nicht gemeint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

ok.......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Jetzt versetzt euch einfach mal in die Rolle eines Ministers, Staatssekretärs o.ä.

Warum sollten diese Leute den DAFV als Gesprächspartner ernstnehmen, wo doch offensichtlich ist, dass der Verband nicht mal dazu in der Lage ist, sich intern zu organisieren?

Alte Männer und Frauen mit Ansichten zu Führungsverhalten und Kommunikation aus dem letzten Jahrhundert. Von deren Ansichten über das Angeln ganz zu schweigen.

Das wird nichts mehr. Selbst mit neuem Personal wäre der Name DAFV auf Jahre verbrannt. Schließen und was Neues auf die Beine stellen, aber bitte ohne Bezug zu den alten Verbänden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das wird nichts mehr. Selbst mit neuem Personal wäre der Name DAFV auf Jahre verbrannt. Schließen und was Neues auf die Beine stellen, aber bitte ohne Bezug zu den alten Verbänden.


Mein Reden!!
#6#6#6

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fazit*
> Vielleicht kommen nun einige Funktionäre mehr aus Verbänden in Bund und Ländern auch zu meinem Schluss:
> Damit es endlich für die Angler und das Angeln voran gehen kann, wünsche ich mir daher, dass der DAFV endlich verschwindet.
> Mit seinen verrotteten Strukturen, dem schlechten Fusionsvertrag und der dummen Satzung.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das Schreiben zeigt, dass der GF des LSFV SH mit seiner Aussage "Die Unruhe wird von außen eingebracht" recht hat! Immerhin hast Du sie mit Deiner Mail von 11.41 Uhr provoziert, ein Schreiben aufzusetzen. Da sie das selber nicht vernünftig kann - wie sie damit bewiesen hat - und durch den von Dir erzeugten Druck, hat sich das jetzt so ergeben. Die Schuld für die Unruhe liegt wie immer bei Dir und nicht beim DAFV.... 

Mal ehrlich, das ist in meinen AUgen doch nur wieder ein weiterer Beweis für die Inkompetenz und fehlendes Feingefühl. Ja, es zeigt einmal mehr auf, dass die Chemie anscheinend auch untereinander nicht stimmt. Wie will man mit so einem zerrütteten Haufen etwas für die Angler bewegen? Das funktioniert nur mit einem guten Team. Da dort weder gut noch Team vorhanden ist, kann es nicht funktionieren. 

Im übrigen hat das Wort *trotzdem* höchste Bedeutung im DAFV und ist historisch verankert, wenn nicht gar in der Satzung fest geschrieben. Z.B. bei den in Stein gemeißelten Sätzen "Wir machen nichts, trotzdem haben wir die Beitragserhöhung durchbekommen", "Ich informiere die Mitglieder nicht, trotzdem werden keine Fragen gestellt", "Wir werden vom VDSF über den Tisch gezogen, stimmen aber trotzdem für die Fusion" oder auf Platz1 "Ich kann nichts, darf aber trotzdem Präsidentin sein"


----------



## Tench1959 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

*Trotzdem* schön geschrieben |supergri:m


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ... es zeigt einmal mehr auf, dass die Chemie anscheinend auch untereinander nicht stimmt.


Bei dieser Vereinsstruktur, riesiges Präsidium, GF nur ausführender Faktor (da hat jeder normale Angestellte unter uns anscheinend mehr Kompetenzen im Job), kann der Posten nur scheixxe sein.
Vermutlich musste er als so gut wie Ex-DAVler auch so einiges an VDSF-Terror ertragen und sogar gegen eigene Überzeugungen mittragen.
Wenn dann noch eine solche Führungs"persönlichkeit" wie Frau Dr. Ungeheuerlichkeit einem die Arbeit verpfuscht...

Der seltsame Zeitraum von Kündigung bis kommenden Austritt spricht Bände.
Das "trotzdem" scheint mir nur noch ein Nachtreten nach einer längeren Zeit an verkrachtem Verhältnis zu sein.

Und so ein Duo zog über die Lande und heuchelte den LVs auf den Hauptversammlungen ein _"wir sind auf einem guten Weg vor"_.  #d

Na, welcher Suizidgefährdete ist scharf auf einen frei gewordenen Posten??? 

Jean de la Bruyère sagte mal:
_"Man kann es auf zweierlei Art zu etwas bringen: 
durch eigenes Können 
oder durch die Dummheit der anderen."_

Im DAFV trifft nichts davon zu!
Er selbst bringt nix,
man kann es in ihm zu nix bringen,
Können ist keins erforderlich & bringt auch nicht weiter,
Dummheit ist sintflutartig vorhanden, nur profitieren wird man davon auch nicht.


----------



## raubangler (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ....
> Und ich verstehe auch, warum so viele Organisierte, die hier mitlesen, selbst nicht den Mund aufmachen, aktiv werden und sich endlich mal für ein Umdenken an der Basis stark machen: Die haben Angst, dass sie satzungsgemäß drangsaliert werden!!!! :q:q:q



Eigentlich brauchen die keine Angst zu haben, da sie vermutlich auch nicht im DAFV sind und wenn doch, die Verbandsregeln eh nicht greifen.

Eine mittelbare Mitgliedschaft der Vereinsmitglieder im DAFV muss in der Vereinssatzung definiert sein.
Ein Hinweis, dass der Verein einem Landesverband angehört, reicht da wohl nicht aus. 
Ich bin da mal die Vereinssatzungen von einigen Vereinen stichprobenartig durchgegangen und konnte nichts finden. 

Und zu der Gültigkeit der Verbandssatzung für die Vereinsmitglieder:
_Ein automatischer Durchgriff der Statuten des Dachverbandes auf nachrangiges Vereinsrecht oder gar ein mittelbares Mitglied ist nach dem deutschen, vom Prinzip der Verbandsautonomie geprägten Recht nicht möglich. 
_
Quelle: http://sportrecht.org/cms/upload/01...telbaren_Mitgliedern_und_Nichtmitgliedern.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na, welcher Suizidgefährdete ist scharf auf einen frei gewordenen Posten???


Welches Karnickel die da ausm Hut zaubern, bin ich auch mal gespannt.

Entweder inkompetent:
Der/die Kandidat/in informiert sich vorher nicht über den  Zustand des Verbandes, sondern glaubt, was ihm vom Präsidium erzählt wird - dass er in nen tollen Verband mit gutem Arbeitsklima und vielen Möglichkeiten kommt...
;-))))

oder arbeitslos:
Warum sollte jemand, der nen vernünftigen Job hat, ausgerechnet zum zersplitternden DAFV wechseln?

oder überheblich/selbstbewusst:
Klar ist das ne zerfallende Trümmertruppe, aber ich krieg das schon hin...

Wir werden sehen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oder überheblich/selbstbewusst:
> Klar ist das ne zerfallende Trümmertruppe, aber ich krieg das schon hin...


 
 Denkst Du da an jemand bestimmten? Wenn ja, haben wir vermutlich den gleichen Gedanken !


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

nenene, ich warte aufs Karnickel ausm Hut....

Interessant wird auch noch zu sehen sein, ob man wie bei der Präsidentin auch auf eine(n) Nichtangler/in setzt, um die vorhandene "Kompetenz" in Sachen Angeln und Angler vollends auf Null zu setzen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nenene, ich warte aufs Karnickel ausm Hut....
> 
> Interessant wird auch noch zu sehen sein, ob man wie bei der Präsidentin auch auf eine(n) Nichtangler/in setzt, um die vorhandene "Kompetenz" in Sachen Angeln und Angler vollends auf Null zu setzen...



Happach-Kasan ist nicht nur Nicht-Anglerin, sondern offensichtlich auch als Führungskraft völlig überfordert. Kein Plan, keine Ahnung, keine Akzeptanz.

 Man könnte über die Frau und ihre Vita stundelang herziehen, aber das macht's ja nicht besser.


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welches Karnickel die da ausm Hut zaubern, bin ich auch mal gespannt.



Wobei aus Sicht der Chefin doch eigentlich jede(r) mit Sportfischerprüfung, im Vergleich zu ihr, doch schon überqualifiziert sein müsste, oder |kopfkrat|uhoh:|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Happach-Kasan ist nicht nur Nicht-Anglerin, sondern offensichtlich auch als Führungskraft völlig überfordert. Kein Plan, keine Ahnung, keine Akzeptanz.
> 
> Man könnte über die Frau und ihre Vita stundelang herziehen, aber das macht's ja nicht besser.


Weder das DAFV-Präsidium (die VDSF-Altherren), noch die Referenten ausm Präsidium (auch fast nur noch VDSF), noch die Ehren- und Hauptamtler aus den den DAFV tragenden LV sind ja aber besser:
Sie dulden das oder unterstützen diesen Dilettantismus sogar aktiv .....

Das alles an Kritik daher nur an der Präsidentin fest zu machen, angesichts der überbordenden Inkompetenz im Bund wie den Ländern, halte ich sowohl für verengt wie auch für faktisch falsch.

Da muss Vieles und viele weg, nicht nur die Präsine..........


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da muss Vieles und viele weg, nicht nur die Präsine..........


Einfach alles


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Da die ja jetzt nen neuen GF suchen (müssen), hätten wir jedenfalls die Chance, nen Maulwurf als Geschäftsführer da unter zu bringen - so würd ich noch schneller Infos kriegen als eh schon ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Setz die doch nicht so unter Druck. Die sind nervös genug... Jetzt gründen die erst den DAFV Geheimdienst- und trotzdem wird das nichts werden!


----------



## Tench1959 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ritter Thomas auf seinem Pferd Rosinante gegen die Windmühlen des DAFV und seine Altvorderen .

Welch ein Anblick würde DAS geben ....


----------



## kati48268 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... nen Maulwurf ... da unter zu bringen


Noch einen?
Im DAFV nimmt das ja schon Ausmasse wie bei der NPD an, wo der Verfassungsschutz die 2/3-Truppe unter Beritt hat.


----------



## raubangler (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Noch einen?
> Im DAFV nimmt das ja schon Ausmasse wie bei der NPD an, wo der Verfassungsschutz die 2/3-Truppe unter Beritt hat.



Es gibt schon Unterschiede zwischen DAFV und NPD.
Im Gegensatz zum DAFV ist in der NPD der Ausschluss die höchste Strafe.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Hier könnte sich der DAFV wie auch der LV WE mal richtig ins Zeug legen und was für die Anglerschaft tun!

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...elverbot-im-rahmen-der-verordnung-natura-2000

 Gruß Stoni


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Dazu gibts schon nen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311994


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Da sind doch gerade glatt die Bewerbungsgespräche für den GF Posten vor meinem geistigen Auge abgelaufen...

Kandidat 1:
HK: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan"
PM: "Hallo, ich bin Peter Müller"
HK:"Sind Sie User im Anglerboard?"
PM: "Ja"
HK: "Einen schönen Tag noch"

Kandidat 2:
HK: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan"
HW: "Hallo, ich bin Hans Wurst"
HK: "Sind Sie User im Anglerboard"
HW: "Nein"
HK: "Sind Sie Angler?"
HW: "Ja"
HK: "Einen schönen Tag noch"

Kandidat 3:
HK: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan"
FF: "Hallo, ich bin Fred Fischer"
HK: "Sind Sie User im Anglerboard?"
FF: "Nein"
HK: "Sind Sie Angler?"
FF: "Nein"
HK: "Sie haben den Job"

Ich bin echt auf die Stellenausschreibung gespannt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*


----------



## ...andreas.b... (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich nicht irgendein blauäugiger Idealist für den Job meldet. Denn der treibt wahrscheinlich irgendwann kopfüber die Spree hinab.

Genau genommen hoffe ich, das sich gar keiner findet!


----------



## crisis (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kandidat 3:
> HK: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan"
> ...



Kandidat 4 (Thomas F. frei interpretiert):
 HK: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan"
JK: "Hallo, ich bin Jim Knopf"
HK: "Sind Sie User im Anglerboard?"
JK: "Nein"
HK: "Sind Sie Angler?"
JK: "Nein"
HK: "Haben Sie Referenzen?"
 JK: "Ja, darf ich Ihnen meine letzten erfolgreichen Projekte vorstellen?"
 HK: "Nein, einen schönen Tag noch."

 @ fisherbandit1000, witzige Idee! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Stellenausschreibung:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...es-bundesgeschaeftsfuehrers-m-w-in-berlin-neu

http://www.dafv.de/files/Stellenausschreibung_DAFV_Geschaeftsfuehrer_Berlin.pdf

:q:q:q:q


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich werf mich weg !!!!!!!!|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Freiwillige vor [emoji23]

Mit diesem DAFV winken blühende (Angel)landschaften


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

Wer in der Stellenausschreibung schon die Wahrheit, nun, nennen wirs mal:  "schönt" (die schreiben "mitgliederstarker Bundesverband" statt "zersplitternde Trümmertruppe mit immer mehr Kündigungen"), der kann keinen kompetenten Bewerber erwarten.

Denn der würde vorher recherchieren und dann sehen, dass hier die reale Wahrheit zurecht gebogen wurde...

Also können sie nur Inkompetenzler kriegen, die nicht mal vorher recherchieren..........


Zudem schreiben die am Ende von "Gehaltsvorstellungen", welche der Bewerber nennen soll, statt von "Schmerzensgeld" ...
:q:q:q

PS:
Die sind doch auch mal richtig schnell:
2 Wochen nach Eingang schriftlicher Kündigung fangen die auch schon an, nen neuen zu suchen....

Und bei Eingang der Bewerbungen wie verlangt bis 30. April, wird es eh zu keiner Einstellung vor 01. 06 kommen können (und das auch nur bei einem gerade arbeitslosen GF - auch ein Qualitätskriterium;-)) ) - bei einer Einarbeitungszeit von minimum 3 - 6 Monaten wird also dieses Jahr eine zielführende Arbeit im DAFV einmal mehr nicht zu erwarten sein ...


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

:c:c:cSchade, ich scheitere an Punkt 4


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Den GF können die bei diesem Anforderungsprofil gar nicht bezahlen.

Wird wohl bald die nächste Beitragserhöhung fällig.


----------



## Darket (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Hmm, ich wohne in Berlin, habe ein abgeschlossenes Studium, thematisches Grundinteresse, Officekenntnisse, schon mal eine quasi-Führungsposition (ist das ja auch nur so halb) inne gehabt und spreche leidlich englisch. Auf dem Papier bin ich qualifiziert. Aber halt auch nur da...eventuell wäre eine etwas präzisere Beschreibung wen man sucht doch hilfreich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich habs unter dem Titel "Schleudersitz frei -  DAFV sucht neuen Geschäftsführer" auch mal auf unsere Startseite gestellt (www.Anglerboard.de), mit Link hier zum Thema, vielleicht hilfts ja:


> Wir helfen doch gerne dem DAFV, einen neuen Geschäftsführer zu finden.
> 
> Auch ein zersplitternder Bundesverband mit immer weniger Mitgliedern, und immer mehr, die kündigen, soll doch einen Geschäftsführer haben dürfen.


----------



## crisis (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich bin nicht für das reflexartige Einprügeln auf den Bundesverband. In diesem Fall muss ich aber sagen, dass ich schon lange keine so stümperhafte und unattraktive Stellenausschreibung wie diese gesehen habe!

'Hohe Bereitschaft zur Unterstützung des Verbandspräsidiums ...' Was soll das denn heißen, es wird unüblicherweise erwartet, dass die Vorgesetzten unterstützt werden?

'Vorhandene Berufserfahrung wäre vorteilhaft. Eine unbefristet Anstellung wird zum nächst möglichen Zeitpunkt angestrebt.' So etwas schreib ich noch nicht mal in eine Ausschreibung für eine ungelernete Hilfskraft rein. Wer im Vollbesitz seiner geistigen Fähigkeiten soll sich denn auf so etwas bewerben?

Die Person, die diese Ausschreibung geschrieben hat, macht dies zum ersten Mal, ohne sich fachmännischen Rat eingeholt zu haben, oder will gar keine Bewerber.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Du bist AB User und damit zu gut informiert,K.O. in Runde 1


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



crisis schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht für das reflexartige Einprügeln auf den Bundesverband. In diesem Fall muss ich aber sagen, dass ich schon lange keine so stümperhafte und unattraktive Stellenausschreibung wie diese gesehen habe!
> 
> 'Hohe Bereitschaft zur Unterstützung des Verbandspräsidiums ...' Was soll das denn heißen, es wird unüblicherweise erwartet, dass die Vorgesetzten unterstützt werden?
> 
> ...


Mein Reden!!!


----------



## raubangler (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Den GF können die bei diesem Anforderungsprofil gar nicht bezahlen.
> 
> Wird wohl bald die nächste Beitragserhöhung fällig.



Das Anforderungsprofil passt auch nicht zur Satzung.
Lt. Satzung sind die Geschäftsführer Opfer für die Verwaltungsarbeit.
Kenntnisse, um ein Kassenbuch führen zu können, sollten lt. Satzung auch vorhanden sein.

Aber in der Satzung ist ja auch nur der Geschäftsführer beschrieben und nicht der 'Bundesgeschäftsführer', der hier anscheinend die Arbeit des Präsidenten übernehmen soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Auf jeden Fall zeigt auch das wieder, dass auch der zweite Teil des Titels dieses Threads vollkommen zu recht gewählt wurde ;-)))


----------



## crisis (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich versuche gerade mir vorzustellen, in welchem Loch ich stecken müsste, um mich darauf zu bewerben. :c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wer?

Hinterbank Politiker ohne weitere Perspektive oder nennenswerte Vita z.B.

Wären da bestens aufgehoben..im DAFV muss man ja nicht einmal was vom Angeln verstehen.

Chefin hat ja davon auch keinen Plan.(ok,vom Rest auch nicht)Passt schon.


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Bei Petrrrra N.b.u und co.gibt es noch etliche die diesen anforderungen entsprechen würden und sich bestens mit Tierschutz,Naturschutz und anhang auskennen......

Aber die lesen hier ja eh mit......


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



crisis schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht für das reflexartige Einprügeln auf den Bundesverband. In diesem Fall muss ich aber sagen, dass ich schon lange keine so stümperhafte und unattraktive Stellenausschreibung wie diese gesehen habe!
> 
> 'Hohe Bereitschaft zur Unterstützung des Verbandspräsidiums ...' Was soll das denn heißen, es wird unüblicherweise erwartet, dass die Vorgesetzten unterstützt werden?
> 
> ...



Du hast die 24h, 7 Tage in der Woche Bereitschaft vergessen.



Mich würde mal das Gehalt für diesen Job interessieren.


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Die bekommen mit dieser Ausschreibung einen arbeitslosen Biologen.
Der hat dann einen Hochschulabschluss, englisch von der Schule, Office weil er ja in Word seine Arbeiten geschrieben hat, Führungserfahrung weil er im ASTA war. Unabhängig weil er ja bisher nichts hatte um eine Familie zu gründen. 
Rechtlich gut weil er ja im ASTA war. 
Der beginnt dann mit 2400,00€/Monat und ist glücklich weil er so viel Geld bekommt.
Geschäftsführer ist der dann gewiss nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



crisis schrieb:


> Ich versuche gerade mir vorzustellen, in welchem Loch ich stecken müsste, um mich darauf zu bewerben. :c



Alles nur eine Frage des Geldes.

Bei 1 Million im Jahr... :q

2400 ? Bei dem Anforderungspofil? muhahaha


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mich würde mal das Gehalt für diesen Job interessieren.


Die  Vorstellung zum Schmerzensgeld soll der Bewerber doch selber angeben....


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



raubangler schrieb:


> ... der 'Bundesgeschäftsführer', der hier anscheinend die Arbeit des Präsidenten übernehmen soll.


Das ist einer der Knackpunkte dieses Postens.
GF in einem Verein zu sein ist eigentlich ideal, du bist der große Zampano, aber ohne jede Haftung (außer vorsätzlich/grob fahrlässig).
In diesem Fall bist du aber nur der Lakai eines riesigen Wasserkopfes, die dir alle in deine Arbeit rein pfuschen, bzw. dir Aufgaben zur Abarbeitung vorlegen, zu Entscheiden hast du hier gar nichts.

Würden wir den Posten eines Bundesgeschäftsführers in anderen Fällen betrachten, ist diese Ausschreibung ein Witz; das Anforderungsprofil ist lächerlich flach.

Wie soll ein Rookie frisch von der Hochschule eine solche Stellung _(wie sie eigentlich sein sollte!!!)_ ausfüllen?

Auffallend ist auch, dass das Profil fast ausschließlich Aufgaben beschreibt, die nach _INNEN_ gerichtet sind; 
kaum Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, PR, Netzwerkarbeit, Lobbytätigkeit,... 
Die Hauptaufgaben eines Bundesverbandes (gleich welcher Art) werden lapidar mit _"Befähigung zur Kontaktpflege zu ... Politik und Verwaltung"_ beschrieben.
Somit passt die Stellenbeschreibung wiederum total zum DAFV, man beschäftigt sich halt am Liebsten mit sich selbst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Somit passt die Stellenbeschreibung wiederum total zum DAFV, man beschäftigt sich halt am Liebsten mit sich selbst.


jo, selbstentlarvend...........


----------



## raubangler (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ....
> Auffallend ist auch, dass das Profil fast ausschließlich Aufgaben beschreibt, die nach _INNEN_ gerichtet sind;
> ...




Ganz im Gegenteil.

_Durch Ihr abgeschlossenes Hochschulstudium sind Sie in der 
Lage, die Belange eines mitgliederstarken Bundesverbands 
insbesondere in Fragen der Fischereiausübung sowie des
Gewässer-, Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutzes zu vertreten, aber 
auch juristischen und haushaltstechnischen Anforderungen 
Rechnung zu tragen. Ihre Mitarbeit wird dazu beitragen, das 
Ansehen des Verbands zu fördern.
_

Man vertritt keine Belange eines Bundesverbandes nach innen und das Ansehen muss ja wohl auch nicht im Innenbereich gefördert werden (oder doch?:q).

Das sind alles Aufgaben des Präsidiums, die jetzt von der ehrenamtlichen Ebene auf die Bezahlebene gehoben werden.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das ist doch nur Wischi-Waschi-Gelaber


raubangler schrieb:


> _Durch Ihr abgeschlossenes Hochschulstudium sind Sie in der
> Lage,
> Ist man das automatisch mit abgeschl. Studium?
> Egal ob Altgriechisch, Religion oder Biologie & BWL?
> ...


Wenn ich die Aufgabenstellung & Kompetenzen betrachte, die genannt wurden, ist jeder stellvertetende Fillialleiter, bei Lidl oder McDonalds deutlich überqualifiziert.

Das wäre auch alles nicht schlimm, wenn sich ein solcher Lakaien-Posten, der den Auftragszettel von xx Präsidiumsmitgliedern abarbeiten darf & ansonsten nix zu melden hat, nicht als "Bundesgeschäftsführer" beschrieben und vermutlich auch so vergütet wäre.

Ich schätze die Stelle auf 80-100.000€/jährlich.
Das wäre für die lächerlich Aufgabenstellung um 2/3 zu hoch dotiert.
Von uns Anglern bezahlt natürlich...


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil.
> 
> _Durch Ihr abgeschlossenes Hochschulstudium sind Sie in der
> Lage, die Belange eines mitgliederstarken Bundesverbands
> ...



Korrekt.
Der GF hat sich ausschlieslich um das operative Geschäft zu kümmern.
Alles andere, die Aussenpräsentation sollte vom Vorstand kommen.
Dafür ist doch Fr. Dr. zum Präsidenten ernannt worden.
Für die Kontakte zu den Politikern etc..

komplett falsche Stellen Beschreibung vom DAFv.

Es sei denn man sucht auch noch einen neuen Präsidenten.  :q

80k bis 100k? lol...

Bei der geforderten Einsatzbereitschaft und den geschilderten Anforderungen.niemals.Nicht unter 150k


----------



## Darket (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



> Ich schätze die Stelle auf 80-100.000€/jährlich.



Ok, ich machs doch.


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Boah bist Du günstig zu haben...24h 7 Tage die Woche...
:q


----------



## Darket (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Boah bist Du günstig zu haben...24h 7 Tage die Woche...
> :q



Papier ist geduldig, das gilt auch für Anforderungsprofile. Und ich gehe jede Wette, dass das bisherige Niveau der Arbeit des DAFV auch mit einem Bundesgeschäftsführer erreicht werden könnte, der Sozialpädagogik studiert hat und nicht unbedingt 24/7 im Einsatz ist. Wie für mich gemacht und i h verdiene knapp vier mal so viel wie jetzt. Eine win-win-Situation!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Interessant auch:
Während wir natürlich sofort über die Ausschreibung berichtet haben, auf unserer Startseite sogar zur Hilfe für den DAFV aufgerufen haben (www.Anglerboard.de), um die Stelle zu besetzen, hat bis jetzt KEIN EINZIGER Mitgliedsverband des DAFV auf seiner Seite (auch nicht mal die besxxxxxxxx, welche den DAFV unbedingt weiterhin wollen) den DAFV bei der Suche nach einem neuen Geschäftsführer unterstützt, so wie wir das getan haben.....

Vielsagend, oder?


----------



## raubangler (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Und wenn sich niemand findet, dann macht sie es eben selbst....

[edit by Admin: kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte, Grafiken oder Bilder, nur verlinken]
http://www.topagrar.com/news/Home-t...-uebernimmt-SDW-Landesgeschaefte-1501159.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Darüber hatten wir auch schon berichtet damals, als  die Nachricht rauskam  
;-))))

Und es damals noch als als kaum wahrscheinliches Horrosszenario abgetan, dass sowas auch dem DAFV passieren könnte ...

Nun wird auch das wieder realistischer ;-))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Komisch das alle Geschäftsführer in ihrer Nähe das Weite suchen,oder ?

Die Stellenbeschreibung finde ich gar nicht so schlecht! Ich glaube die haben das auch ziemlich schlau angestellt. Alles was die selber im DAFV nicht können, muss der neue GF können. Die haben einfach hier im AB ihre Schwachstellen analysiert und daraus ein Stellenprofil erstellt. Am besten der neue bringt auch noch die Kontakte, die dem Präsidium fehlen.


----------



## west1 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Hört doch auf zu meckern und über andere herzuziehen.

Der Alte ist weg und der neue kann was ändern wenns der richtige ist!
Also melde sich doch einer, sind ja genug hier die schon länger sagen so gehts nicht, das oder so es müsste gemacht werden....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich habe einen guten und sicheren Job und suche keinen Schleudersitz! Auch würde ich unter dem Präsidium nicht arbeiten wollen.

 Ob ich es besser machen würde, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Sagen kann ich jedoch, dass ich meinen Job gut mache und die Anforderungen, Aufgaben und Ziele erfülle.

Wenn ich über einen Fußballer lästere, muss ich Fußballer werden? Wenn  ich Frau Merkels Entscheidungen kritisiere Bundeskanzler? Hmmm....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



> Der Alte ist weg und der neue kann was ändern wenns der richtige ist!



Ein Neuer kann auch kann nix ändern, da er weisungsabhängig ist.

Zudem meldet sich auf so ne bescheuerte Stellenausscheibung (weder Vorstellung des Arbeitgebers, Zeitpunkt des Beginns etc.) und mit dem ganzen Unfug, der da drin steht, mit Sicherheit niemand mit nem Hochschulabschluss wie verlangt - ich würde wetten, keiner, der auch nur deutsch lesen und verstehen kann (selbst ohne jeden Abschluss), wird sich auf so ne schräge und dilettantische Stellenbeschreibung sich ernsthaft bewerben...


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Auch würde ich unter dem Präsidium nicht arbeiten wollen...


Dito.
Und das aus drei klaren Gründen:
1. Man müsste mit der Ideologie, die dieser Laden fährt, einverstanden sein oder sie zumindest mittragen.
2. Der Dilettantismus den das Präsidium darbietet, der Umgang mit- & untereinander, wäre absolut unerträglich für jeden, der ernsthaft was bewegen will (selbst wenn man mit 1. schwanger gehen würde)
3. Dieser Job hat keine Zukunft, auch weil der DAFV keine Zukunft hat (selbst wenn man 1. & 2. abnicken würde)

Und: dieser Job, auch wenn er vermutlich so bezahlt wird,  ist _kein_ GF-Job, sondern der eines Lakaien (wie schon ausgeführt).

Da mag wahrscheinlich die Kohle auch reizvoll sein, die Stelle ist es in überhaupt gar keiner Weise!!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... ich würde wetten, keiner, der auch nur ...


Da die Dummheit der Menschen aber unendlich ist, 
wette ich locker dagegen. :m


----------



## raubangler (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ....
> Und: dieser Job, auch wenn er vermutlich so bezahlt wird,  ist _kein_ GF-Job, sondern der eines Lakaien (wie schon ausgeführt).
> ....



Lt. Satzung hast Du Recht
Das ist ist ein Dödel-Verwaltungsjob.

Lt. Stellenausschreibung aber nicht.
Hier wird jemand gesucht, der akademisch denken kann und auch Kontakt zu der Politik halten soll. 

Somit ein Schatten-Präsident, der die Arbeit für die echte Präsidentin (die noch ein paar andere Jobs (bezahlt und ehrenamtlich) und somit eigentlich keine Zeit hat) ausführt.

Es wird somit jemand gesucht, der lt. Satzung eigentlich ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten bezahlt übernehmen soll.

Für die Zukunft.....
Warum wird der Präsident nicht jährlich aus dem Kreis der LV-Vorsitzenden gewählt?
Wie beim Vatikan, die müssen tagen, bis einer für ein Jahr der König ist.....
Damit wäre die Bindung an die Basis zumindest im Ansatz vorhanden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



raubangler schrieb:


> Lt. Satzung hast Du Recht
> Das ist ist ein Dödel-Verwaltungsjob.
> 
> Lt. Stellenausschreibung aber nicht.
> Hier wird jemand gesucht, der akademisch denken kann und auch Kontakt zu der Politik halten soll.



Alles eine Sache der Interpretation! 

Kontakt zur Politik halten? Um Termine für die Präsidentin bei Politikern betteln 
Organisation der Geschäftsstelle? Müll trennen
Eigeninitiative? Um die Langeweile zu überbrücken
Kreativität? Neue Ausdrücke für das Lügenboard äh Anglerboard finden
Verhandlungsgeschick? Für Gläubigergespräche.
Bereitschaft zur Wahrnehmung von auswärtigen Terminen? Post zum Briefkasten bringen...
Hohe Flexibilität? Klar, Du weißt ja nicht, ob es den Laden morgen noch gibt
Kommunikationsstärke? Anrufe von Thomas F. abwimmeln
Gute Sprachkenntnisse in Englisch? Für internationale Leserbriefe!
Gute Office- Kenntnisse? Damit Sie das endlich mal nutzen können...


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



raubangler schrieb:


> Lt. Stellenausschreibung aber nicht.
> Hier wird jemand gesucht, der akademisch denken kann...


Das kann auch jemand, der Sorabistik oder Ethnomusikologie studiert hat...

Das Profil in der Ausschreibung ist im Vergleich zu einer "normalen" GF-Tätigkeit in irgendeinem Non-Profit-Verein flach wie die ostfrisischen Alpen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Januar 2016)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stellenausschreibung:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...es-bundesgeschaeftsfuehrers-m-w-in-berlin-neu
> 
> http://www.dafv.de/files/Stellenausschreibung_DAFV_Geschaeftsfuehrer_Berlin.pdf
> ...




 Gerade erst gesehen. Ich schmeiß mich weg. Wer solch eine Stellenausschreibung für einen Geschäftsführer verfasst (Kenntnis von Office-Programmen :q) ist noch unfähiger, als ich ursprünglich dachte.

 Ich muss am Montag einigen Nachwuchs-Führungskräften als Mentor ein paar Themen näherbringen. Diese Ausschreibung bringe ich als Auflockerung: Was hat der Ausschreibende hier falsch gemacht. :q#d|supergri

 Die ausschreibende Person, noch dazu, da diese aus meiner "Lieblingspartei" stammt, wird natürlich entsprechend gewürdigt. |rolleyes

 Endgeil .....



west1 schrieb:


> Hört doch auf zu meckern und über andere herzuziehen.
> 
> Der Alte ist weg und der neue kann was ändern wenns der richtige ist!
> Also melde sich doch einer, sind ja genug hier die schon länger sagen so gehts nicht, das oder so es müsste gemacht werden....



Eines ist garantiert: Auf diese Ausschreibung bewirbt sich niemand mit Format. Wer in einer Ausschreibung zu einer Geschäftsführer-Stelle was von Office-Programmen faselt, hat den Schuss nicht gehört. 

Und was bitte bedeutet dieser Satz: "Eine unbefristete Anstellung wird zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt angestrebt". 

Und da der DAFV ja bekanntlich etwas klamm ist: Was zahlen die eigentlich? Unter 130.000 € Jahreseinkommen ist eh niemand zu haben, der auf dem benötigten Niveau einen Plan hat. 

Die sollen einfach dichtmachen. Das wird nix mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2016)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Eines ist garantiert:* Auf diese Ausschreibung bewirbt sich niemand mit Format*. Wer in einer Ausschreibung zu einer Geschäftsführer-Stelle was von Office-Programmen faselt, hat den Schuss nicht gehört.
> 
> Und was bitte bedeutet dieser Satz: "Eine unbefristete Anstellung wird zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt angestrebt".
> 
> ...


Wir sind wieder mal voll einer Meinung..



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> der auf dem benötigten Niveau einen Plan hat.



Geh einfach statt vom benötigten für, vom realen Niveau des DAFV aus, dann reichen so um die 6.000€ im Jahr für ne 400-Euro-Stelle...
;-)))


PS:
Hätten die Stifte in einer Personalabteilung eines mittelständischen Unternehmens als Übung Stellenausschreibungen machen müssen und sowas abgegeben wie hier der DAFV ausschreibt, hätten die dafür ein Jahr Lehrzeitverlängerung kassiert..

PPS:

Auch da scheint sich immer noch kein LV zur Hilfe aufgerafft zu haben ;-))


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant auch:
> Während wir natürlich sofort über die Ausschreibung berichtet haben, auf unserer Startseite sogar zur Hilfe für den DAFV aufgerufen haben (www.Anglerboard.de), um die Stelle zu besetzen, hat bis jetzt KEIN EINZIGER Mitgliedsverband des DAFV auf seiner Seite (auch nicht mal die besxxxxxxxx, welche den DAFV unbedingt weiterhin wollen) den DAFV bei der Suche nach einem neuen Geschäftsführer unterstützt, so wie wir das getan haben.....
> 
> Vielsagend, oder?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Lustig ist immer das man Dinge vom Bewerber verlangt, denen man selbst nicht gerecht wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Da sollte man gerecht bleiben:
Könnte mans selber, bräuchte man ja keinen zu suchen, ders kann....

Das Schlimme:
Die können halt im DAFV und den ihn tragenden LV gar nix (was in irgendeiner Weise Positives für Angler oder Angeln erreichen könnte)...

Daher nützt ja weder ein neuer 400-Euro-GF noch ein 100.000€-GF  irgendwas!

Da muss komplett ausgemistet werden (in den LV), alles geschreddert (der DAFV), um die Altlasten in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt loszuwerden..

Das wird umso dringender, da jetzt nach dem Weggang von Freudenberg nicht nur im Präsidium, sondern nun auch im Hauptamt praktisch nur noch alte VDSF-Betonköppe sitzen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Heut ist ja vom DAFV auch der Treff Sportausschuss und Treffen Castingreferenten der Länder (Halle/Saale)..

Wenngleich das nix mit Angeln zu tun hat und für Angler eher uninteressant ist, sind wir als Berichterstatter in der Pflicht, auch drüber zu berichten, wenn wir was hören, weil das ja ne DAFV-Veranstaltung ist.

Aus verschiedenen Landesverbänden hörte man von Castern bzw. deren Referenten den Wunsch danach, einen eigenen Bundeverband zu machen, um vom DAFV unabhängig(er) zu sein.

Ob das kommt, ob da offiziell drüber gesprochen wird jetzt auf der DAFV-Veranstaltung oder wie bisher nur in Hinterzimmern, das wird sich zeigen.

Den Schritt würde ich für richtig halten.

Wir berichten wie immer, sobald wir verifiziertes berichten können..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Welcome back - lebsch ja auch noch ;-)))
Schönes Statement ....


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Januar 2016)

Zur Stellenausschreibung ist ja bereits einiges gesagt worden. Nehmen wir aber mal an, es gäbe Bewerber darauf. Dann müsste da eine Auswahlentscheidung getroffen werden. Und wer soll das machen? Da schüttelt es einen...
Glauben wir lieber daran, dass das kein wirklich offenes Verfahren ist, wie es für derartige Positionen auch üblich ist. Gehen wir davon aus, dass wie üblich im Kreise von Landesverbandsgeschäftsstellen und verwandten Verbänden nach geeigneten Kandidaten gespürt wird. Ach Du Schreck, dieser Kreis ist ja erschreckend klein geworden. Und nicht jeder der verbliebenen LV-Präsidenten wird einen über Jahre gezogenen und gehegten Geschäftsführer einfach mal so nach Offenbach ziehen lassen, um dort für die Ehre Wasser zu lenzen, das von allen Seiten eindringt.
Mit dem Niveau ist es so eine Sache. Selbst wenn man das fände, braucht es dazu noch Erfahrung in Verbandspolitik und in der Angelfischerei, in der Fischerei überhaupt, zudem Kenntnisse der Binnenstrukturen möglichst vieler Landesverbände und politisches und kommunikatives Gespür. Aber wie bereits gesagt, man wird wahrscheinlich einen arbeitslosen Biologen nehmen, weil ja auch die Aufgaben eines Bundesgeschäftsführers vor allem anderen in der Bestimmung von Weißfischen liegen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heut ist ja vom DAFV auch der Treff Sportausschuss und Treffen Castingreferenten der Länder (Halle/Saale)..
> 
> Wenngleich das nix mit Angeln zu tun hat und für Angler eher uninteressant ist, sind wir als Berichterstatter in der Pflicht, auch drüber zu berichten, wenn wir was hören, weil das ja ne DAFV-Veranstaltung ist.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja eine interessante Neuigkeit, wenn auch nur Flurfunk. Wenn jetzt neuerdings sogar die Castingsportler das fordern, dann haben sie offenbar keine Ahnung von der bisherigen Struktur der Castingfinanzierung. Angelpolitisch kann man das natürlich für konsequent und richtig halten - und das ist es vielleicht auch so, um endlich saubere Verhältnisse zu schaffen, statt dieses FIFA-artige Unwesen weiterzutreiben. Es wäre natürlich eine Lösung auf dem Rücken der Sportler, die meistens auch Angler sind und dann zwei Verbänden angehören müssten, wenn sie sich einbringen wollen. Alternative dazu wäre der Austausch der amtierenden Castingspitze - und nicht nur eine längst überfällige Sperre von 9 Jahren.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welcome back - lebsch ja auch noch ;-)))
> Schönes Statement ....



Danke, danke. Etwas viel zu tun in letzter Zeit. :-(


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Aus verschiedenen Landesverbänden hörte man von Castern bzw. deren Referenten den Wunsch danach, einen eigenen Bundeverband zu machen, um vom DAFV unabhängig(er) zu sein...


Da wollen evtl. sogar die Wiesenangeler abhauen? |bigeyes
_(Hier fehlt jetzt ein Tränen lachender Smiley)_


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wie gesagt, hab dazu nix Näheres, Flurfunk...


----------



## crisis (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... Aus verschiedenen Landesverbänden hörte man von Castern bzw. deren Referenten den Wunsch danach, einen eigenen Bundeverband zu machen, um vom DAFV unabhängig(er) zu sein...



Hat jemand belastbare Zahlen, wie viele Caster mit der Selbständigkeit liebäugeln? Multipliziert man das mit den (neuen) drei Euro kann man sich ausrechnen, ob die sich selbst finanzieren. Vorausgesetzt, der Haushaltsbericht des DAFV weist sämtliche Ausgaben fürs Casting auch aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Nein, dazu hab ich keine belastbaren Zahlen, wie viele da liebäugeln.
Dass aber auch Caster nicht zufrieden sind mit dem DAFV, ist ja nun nix Neues...

Ich bleib dran, wie gesagt, Berichterstatterpflicht wg. DAFV, auch wenn Casting eigentlich nix mit Angeln zu tun hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Auf jeden Fall lassen sich das nicht mehr alle bieten, was der DAFV (nicht) leistet. Der größte Hamburger Angelverein mit 3500 Mitgliedern wurde auf jeden Fall von der Mitgliederversammlung ermächtigt, für einen Austritt zu stimmen. Und wenn man sich das auf deren Homepage durchliest, könnte man das so interpretieren, dass man dort auch nicht so mit der Arbeit (des Präsidenten) des ASV Hamburg zufrieden ist...

https://anglerfreunde-nord.de/einzelnews/article/wichtige-infos-von-der.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant auch:
> Während wir natürlich sofort über die Ausschreibung berichtet haben, auf unserer Startseite sogar zur Hilfe für den DAFV aufgerufen haben (www.Anglerboard.de), um die Stelle zu besetzen, hat bis jetzt KEIN EINZIGER Mitgliedsverband des DAFV auf seiner Seite (auch nicht mal die besxxxxxxxx, welche den DAFV unbedingt weiterhin wollen) den DAFV bei der Suche nach einem neuen Geschäftsführer unterstützt, so wie wir das getan haben.....
> 
> Vielsagend, oder?



Ein Arschkriecherverband hat sich inzwischen doch gefunden, der die Anzeige zur Suche für nen neuen GF für den DAFV nicht zu peinlich findet und das auch auf seinen Seiten veröffentlicht:
http://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php

Morgen mal gucken, obs noch weitere so schmerzbefreite LV gibt ;-))

Konnts nicht lassen - gleich geguckt.
Keiner ausser den M-Vlern bis jetzt...........

Die letzten Mohikaner?
;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich genüge mal wieder meiner Chronistenpflicht, neue Inhalte auf der Seite des DAFV:

Newsletter Besatz.0
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen/forschung-wissenschaft/newsletter-besatzfisch2-0

DAFV trifft sich mit Vertretern des Polnischen Anglerverbandes
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mit-vertretern-des-polnischen-anglerverbandes

Abwasserpilz ist in Fließgewässern Nordrhein-Westfalens weit verbreitet
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...waessern-nordrhein-westfalens-weit-verbreitet

Ankündigung: 13. Fachtagung „Fischartenschutz und Gewässerökologie“ in Jena
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...schartenschutz-und-gewaesseroekologie-in-jena

Neue Regeln zum Fang von Wolfsbarsch
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...eilungen/neue-regeln-zum-fang-von-wolfsbarsch

Dorschangeln in der Zukunft: Gespräch mit der Parlamentarischen Staatssekretärin im Landwirtschaftsministerium
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...aatssekretaerin-im-landwirtschaftsministerium


Zu was wieder keinerlei Stellung oder Statement kam, waren die ganzen Punkte, die für den DAFV existentiell sind:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, dass die Mitglieder (Landesverbände) auch mal zeitnah informiert werden, was das Präsidium des DAFV nun angesichts der vielen Baustellen (*Kündigungen Mitglieder, Umzug Geschäftsstelle, Geschäftsführer raus, keinerlei inhaltliche Strategie oder Taktik etc.*) nun in Berlin da besprochen und ausgemacht hat - oder wars nur wieder einmal mehr ein Kaffeekränzchen von Nichtanglern und  überalterten Betonköppen vor allem aus dem ehemaligen VDSF?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dorschangeln in der Zukunft: Gespräch mit der Parlamentarischen Staatssekretärin im Landwirtschaftsministerium
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...aatssekretaerin-im-landwirtschaftsministerium


 
 Wenn ich das lese, muss ich mit der doppelten Dosis Betablocker den Tag beginnen! War Frau Dr. nicht der Meinung, dass 10 Dorsche pro Angler ausreichen und wurde vom DFV eingefangen? Und jetzt stellt sie sich als Retterin der Dorschangelei hin? Demenz?

 Ach ja, und setzt die gute nicht immer so unter Druck! Wo Du im Bundestag warst, musste sie ja jetzt nachziehen. Zwar nur Foto anstatt Video und kein Interview, aber immerhin .

 War sie denn im Auftrag des Spartenverbandes DAFV da oder als (DAFV) abgesandte des richtigen Verbandes DFV?


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Dir reichen die Betablocker?

Ich benötige eine Kotztüte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> War Frau Dr. nicht der Meinung, dass 10 Dorsche pro Angler ausreichen und wurde vom DFV eingefangen? Und jetzt stellt sie sich als Retterin der Dorschangelei hin? Demenz?


Hier breche nun ausgerechnet ich mal ne Lanze für Frau Dr.:
Ja, Deine Darstellung ist nachweisbar richtig.

ABER:
Sie hat sich immerhin einmal nicht beratungsresistent gezeigt!!

Gerade wer so hart kritisiert wie ich, muss auch loben, wenn der DAFV (aus welchen Gründen auch immer, das sei mal dahingestellt) ausnahmsweise mal was Vernünftiges macht, wie hier beim Dorschangeln..

Das ändert nichts daran, dass all die anderen Punkte nach wie vor offen sind:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu was wieder keinerlei Stellung oder Statement kam, waren die ganzen Punkte, die für den DAFV existentiell sind:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Von allem anderen ab:
Bis auf den LAV-MV hat immer noch kein anderer Landesverband die Stellenanzeige zur Suche eines neuen Geschäftsführers für den DAFV veröffentlicht - vielsagend genug, wie die LV hier zu ihrem Bundesverband stehen...


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier breche nun ausgerechnet ich mal ne Lanze für Frau Dr.:
> Ja, Deine Darstellung ist nachweisbar richtig.
> 
> ABER:
> ...



Sicher *?* Als Nichtanglerin die richtigen Schrauben drehen zu können *?* Man sollte schon von einer Sache ( *Angeln* ) persönlich überzeugt sein, um andere zu überzeugen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ja, sicher.
Bei den Gesprächen in Europa (weiss jetzt ausm Kopp nicht, ob Brüssel oder Luxemburg) wurde der DAFV explizit gelobt, auch von Wissenschaftlern, dass sie diese Sichtweise (nicht kontrollierbar, besser Laichfischschonung, kein Baglimit etc.) so dargestellt hätten, dass es die Beamten und Politiker auch begriffen hätten.

Welchen Anteil da wer hatte, von denen, die dabei waren, kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber hier wurde einmal wirklich richtig gehandelt, nachdem der DFV die DAFVler in die Spur gebracht hatte..

Auch wenn ich verstehe, dass man das kaum glaubt:
Es war halt so....

Und (auch wenn das gerade viele Verbanditen und ihre Claqueure nicht glauben):
Ich kloppe nicht blind drauf, sondern nur nach Faktenlage...!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Am Freitag, den 05.02. 2016 war die Sitzung der Fischereireferenten des DAFV.

Anwesend waren nach ersten Berichten nur 17 (andere sagen 15 oder 16) Personen (bei immerhin noch über 30 Landes- und Spezialverbänden im DAFV).

Da zudem Präsidiumsmitglieder anwesend waren, die Delegationen aus Weser-Ems und dem Saarland gleich mit je 3 Personen kamen, der Rheinische Fischereiverband auch mit 2 vertreten war, da kann man sich leicht ausmalen, auf wie wenig Interesse bei den Landes- und Spezialverbänden diese DAFV -Veranstaltung gestossen ist.

Zielführendes wurde eh wieder nicht groß besprochen oder gar beschlossen, so machten vor allem Gerüchte die Runde.

Angeblich sollte es bereits eine neue Geschäftsstelle für den DAFV gegeben haben, was aber vom Präsidium abgelehnt wurde, da die irgendwas mit der FDP zu tun gehabt hätte, in einem FDP-Gebäude war oder ähnliches. So ist man weiter auf der Suche..

Wie gesagt, nur Gerücht..

Zum vom (nun bald ehemaligen) GF Freudenberg eingeladenen Treffen der GF der Landesverbände zum besprechen der Verbesserung der Zusammenarbeit und des neuen Ausweises des DAFV am 01.03. gab es bislang auch weder eine Erinnerung noch eine konkrete Tagesordnung.

In wie weit das überhaupt noch stattfindet, wenn der GF Freudenberg weg ist, ob der Termin noch absagt wird oder einfach vergessen, weil sich wohl eh keiner angemeldet hat, das werden wir vielleicht nie erfahren - aber wir bleiben dran.

Darum gings:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Geschäftsführer Freudenberg hat die GF der Landesverbände eingeladen zu einer Tagung (die GF, wohlgemerkt, nicht Präsidien).
> 
> Am Dienstag, 1.März 2016 soll das Treffen im Holiday Inn Berlin, Centre Alexanderplatz stattfinden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Vom Saarland sollen sogar 4 da gewesen sein.

Da war dann neben Präsidiumsmitgliedern vielleicht grade mal aus knapp 10 LV überhaupt Vertreter da.

Quinger vom aus dem DAFV ausgetretenen/rausgeschmissenen DSAV war auch nochmal da.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....so machten vor allem Gerüchte die Runde.



Und so werden sie in die weite Öffentlichkeit gestreut...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Angeblich*
> sollte es bereits eine neue Geschäftsstelle für den DAFV gegeben haben, was aber vom Präsidium abgelehnt wurde, da die irgendwas mit der FDP zu tun gehabt hätte, in einem FDP-Gebäude war oder *ähnliches*
> . So ist man weiter auf der Suche..
> 
> Wie gesagt, nur Gerücht..


Da hilft auch kein Hinweis darauf, dass es sich nur um ein Gerücht handelt.

Hat was vom Tenor großer Printmedien...erstmal einen „raushauen“.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Und so werden sie in die weite Öffentlichkeit gestreut...


Ist hier zwar Offtopic (weils hier nicht um uns geht, sondern um den DAFV), dennoch:
Ja richtig, das ist unser Job, das alles an die Öffentlichkeit zu zerren.

Ich kann ja nun wirklich nix dafür, wenn die da nix weiter beraten und beschliessen, sondern nur rumlabern und "rumgerüchten".

Selbstverständlich berichte ich darüber, wenn ich davon von Teilnehmern erfahre, weil das da eben so passiert ist - und kennzeichne das entsprechend.

Und ich kann ja nun nix dafür, wenn der DAFV nicht selber berichtet - weder darüber, was auf der Referentensitzung passiert ist, noch was auf der Sport/Castingsitzung passiert ist, noch was auf der Präsidiumssitzung beschlossen wurde, noch wie viele Landesverbände noch in 2015 gekündigt hatten, noch wie das  nun mit der Geschäftsstelle aussieht, noch ob die Sitzung der GF stattfinden soll, wenn Freudenberg nun auch weg ist,  etc., etc. , etc...


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Und so werden sie in die weite Öffentlichkeit gestreut...
> 
> Da hilft auch kein Hinweis darauf, dass es sich nur um ein Gerücht handelt.
> 
> Hat was vom Tenor großer Printmedien...erstmal einen „raushauen“.



Manchmal, ohne zu wissen ob es in diesem Fall auch so ist, muss man Wahrheiten als Gerücht verkleiden um juristischen Repressalien zu entgehen. Man darf auch in diesem Land noch lange nicht alles öffentlich sagen oder schreiben, was wahr und Tatsache ist.

Menschen oberhalb des intellektuellen Existenzminimum können jedoch anhand vieler Fakten den Wahrheitsgehalt eines Gerüchtes, zumindest aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit des zutreffens, recht sicher erkennen.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In wie weit das überhaupt noch stattfindet, wenn der GF Freudenberg weg ist, ob der Termin noch absagt wird oder einfach vergessen, weil sich wohl eh keiner angemeldet hat, das werden wir vielleicht nie erfahren - aber wir bleiben dran.


Meinen sehr frischen Informationen nach, wurde diese Geschichte seitens der LVs sehr begrüßt, endlich & erstmalig eine solche Arbeitsebene.
Nun, nachdem Freudenberg zu diesem Termin selbst gar nicht mehr da ist, herrscht Unklarheit darüber ob das überhaupt noch stattfindet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Heute ging Einladung zur Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAFV raus, mit Tagesordnung, für den 12.03. 2016.

Berliner Geschäftsstelle, Mitgliedszahlen (da sollen wohl die bisher nicht den Mitgliedern bekannt gegebenen Kündigungen angesprochen/durchgezählt werden), Stand neuer GF, Ergebnisse der Tagung der GF (soll also wohl doch stattfinden, das Angestelltentreffen, die eh nix entscheiden können ohne ihr jeweiliges Präsidium, und wozu es (ausser neuer Ausweis) noch nicht mal ne Tagesordnung gibt), Fisch des Jahres 2017 (jaaa, sehr wichtig, das ist das wichtigste Thema für Angler momentan), Informationsreise für die Landesverbände nach Brüssel - scheinbar hat man nach der Beitragserhöhung auch wieder Kohle für Lustreisen (EU-Parlament, EAA und DAFV-Büro), Beginn soll 14 Uhr sein, Ende 19 Uhr..

Und dann ging noch ne zweite Einladung von Frau Dr. persönlich raus an die "teilnehmenden Verbandsausschussmitglieder" am Vorabend (also am 11.03.) - um was es da gehen soll und warum man ein Vorabtreffen braucht, wenn man doch am nächsten Tag eh mit den gleichen Leuten Verbandsausschusssitzung hat? 

Nun ja, wir werdens nach den Sitzungen erfahren, nehme ich mal an...


----------



## Pennywise (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dann ging noch ne zweite Einladung von Frau Dr. persönlich raus an die "teilnehmenden Verbandsausschussmitglieder" am Vorabend (also am 11.03.) - um was es da gehen soll und warum man ein Vorabtreffen braucht, wenn man doch am nächsten Tag eh mit den gleichen Leuten Verbandsausschusssitzung hat?



Hm, vielleicht sollen die "teilnehmenden Verbandsausschussmitglieder" ja den "Regeln der Demokratie" entprechend abstimmen und eine bestimmte kompetente Nichtanglerin will die "teilnehmenden Verbandsausschussmitglieder" darauf trimmen die "Regeln der Demokratie" zu befolgen .... :q


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das war schon im VDSF so, am Abend vor der Delegiertenversammlung waren die Präsis in einer extra Sitzung eingeladen und wurden eingenordet. Dann konnte man an der eigentlichen Delegiertenversammlung alles einfach abstimmen ohne lange zu diskutieren. Wenn man dann als Delegierter Fragen stellte war man eigentlich ein Störfaktor. Als dann ein delegierter fragte ob in Berlin die Hotels zur nächsten Tagung Hurenfrei sind oder nicht, sind alle scheintoten wach gewesen und konnten mit den sinnfreiesten Beiträgen glänzen. Ich habe mich mal mit Mohnert angelegt weil er Mist erzählte. Der war vieleicht ein arrogantes **darf ich nicht sagen**.  In einer anderen JHV hat sich mal einer, ich glaube von WeserEms beschwert, weil es auf seinem Kutter bei der vom VDSF organsierten Veranstaltung keine Erbsensuppe gab. Das war dann ein wichtiges Thema zur Diskussion.Dafür ist man dann quer durch die Republik 600 - 700 km  zur Tagung gefahren. 
Aber auffallend viele Delegierte waren mit einer Frau da, vermutlich die eigene und meistens im Budget der Landesverbände inklusive Damenprogramm und bunter Abend finanziert. Da brauchts dann halt schon ein bischen Beiträge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Du sprichst da von den HV (vor ders auch immer ne VA-Sitzung gibt), hier gehts um ne Verbandsausssschusssitzung, da gabs das meines Wissens so noch nicht...


----------



## Lazarus (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Menschen oberhalb des intellektuellen Existenzminimum*s*


scheinen im Politik-Bereich des AB eine schweigende Minderheit zu sein.
Der Ausdruck ist richtig gut, den werde ich mir merken und hemmungslos plagiieren. Chapeau!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Lazarus schrieb:


> scheinen im Politik-Bereich des AB eine schweigende Minderheit zu sein.
> Der Ausdruck ist richtig gut, den werde ich mir merken und hemmungslos plagiieren. Chapeau!



Es freut mich, dass Du dazu nicht geschwiegen hast.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... noch ne zweite Einladung von Frau Dr. persönlich raus an die "teilnehmenden Verbandsausschussmitglieder" am Vorabend (also am 11.03.) - um was es da gehen soll und warum man ein Vorabtreffen braucht, ...


Wozu veranstaltet man solche "informellen Vorab-Treffen"?
- die allg. Zusammenarbeit & Harmonie zu fördern
_(der Zug dürfte abgefahren sein & es ist absolut nicht der Stil der Bundespräsine; unwahrscheinlich)_
- bei Steak & Gesöff Verbündete/Mehrheiten für kommende schwierige Themen gewinnen.
Und was steht als Thema mit auf der Liste:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stand neuer GF,


Könnte je nachdem welche "Bewerber" da sind und welchen Frau Dr. favorisiert, durchaus ein brennendes Thema werden 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Berliner Geschäftsstelle,


€€€ !
Kann durchaus ein heisses Eisen sein.
Wenn die Kosten übliche Rahmen sprengen -und nichts anders erwarte ich von dieser Person- und dies öffentlich wird -nichts anderes erwarte ich vom AB  - dürfen schließlich die LV-Präsis ihren Mitgliedern erklären, dass für diesen Scheixx die Beitragserhöhung drauf geht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mitgliedszahlen (da sollen wohl die bisher  nicht den Mitgliedern bekannt gegebenen Kündigungen  angesprochen/durchgezählt werden),


Und hier nähern wir uns dem Brand-Thema überhaupt:
Ab 2017 braucht der DAFV noch mehr Geld!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wieder mal die neuesten "Nachrichten" vom DAFV:

*PAUSCHALES VERBOT DER ANGELFISCHEREI IN DEN SCHUTZGEBIETEN DER AWZ IST VÖLLIG ÜBERZOGEN UND UNANGEMESSEN*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...r-awz-ist-voellig-ueberzogen-und-unangemessen

Dazu und über die unzureichende Arbeit des DAFV haben wir ja bereits ausführlich berichtet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

Ansonsten das Übliche, nix für oder um Angler und Angeln, oder keine eigene Leistung/Arbeit des DAFV:

*CASTINGSPORTWELTMEISTERSCHAFT 2015 IN HLUBOKA/TSCHECHISCHE REPUBLIK*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...rschaft-2015-in-hluboka-tschechische-republik


*DAFV-BUNDESJUGENDNATURSCHUTZ-WETTBEWERB 2015*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen/jugend/dafv-bundesjugendnaturschutz-wettbewerb-2015

*Broschüre Angeln in 1000 Seen*
Eine Arbeit der Landesverbände, nicht des DAFV
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/broschuere-angeln-in-1000-seen


*Tradition mit Zukunft: Feierstunde anlässlich des 150-jährigen Bestehens des Vereins „Angelfreunde 1866“*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...rigen-bestehens-des-vereins-angelfreunde-1866

Ältester Angelverein Deutschlands - dafür kann der DAFV nun auch nicht wirklich was, dass trotz seine anglerfeindlichen Politik Angelvereine lange überlebt haben...



*Was hier wieder droht *(ist ja kein Casting, Kampf gegen Kormoran oder Wasserkraft), wo es dringend notwendig wäre, zu reagieren (wie der LSFV-NDS: http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?op...9&tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=), *weil da wieder Angler und Angeln direkt bedroht werden, da ist natürlich bis jetzt Schweigen im Walde seitens des DAFV*:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312917


----------



## Deep Down (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Bietet sich doch gerade wieder ne Baustelle zum Handeln für den DAFV an.

Und zwar die Belastung von Oberflächengewässern mit Glyphosat.

Es steht in der Mitte des Jahres die drohende Verlängerung der Zulassung  für dieses Pflanzenschutzmittels in der Mitte des Jahres für weitere 15 Jahre an.

Da sollte/muss man als Naturschutzverband, wenn es schon nicht um die Angler gehen darf, intervenieren!

Aufgrund der Belastung mit Pflanzenschutzmitteln ist uns vom Verein empfohlen worden aus einem Bach hier keine Fische zu verzehren. 

Aber da könnte ja ein Interessenkonflikt bei Fr. Dr bestehen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Bietet sich doch gerade wieder ne Baustelle zum Handeln für den DAFV an.


Baustelle?Hat was..

Am besten den DAFV umgehend in der Baugrube entsorgen.


----------



## Deep Down (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich wollte erst schreiben: Bietet sich doch gerade wieder eine Gelegenheit zum Versagen.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Bietet sich doch gerade wieder ne Baustelle zum Handeln für den DAFV an.
> 
> Und zwar die Belastung von Oberflächengewässern mit Glyphosat.
> 
> ...



Ergo kein Interessenkonflikt. Glyphosphat ist gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Aber der DAFV nicht - jedenfalls nicht für Angeln und Angler - das eigentliche  Thema hier....


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das siehst Du falsch. Der Verzicht auf Gentechnik und das damit verknüpfte Glyphosphat schaden dem Naturschutz.




Der Verzicht auf Gentechnik ist nicht mit mehr Glyphosat verknüpft, eher im Gegenteil.
Glyphosat tötet alle Pflanzen auf dem Feld, deshalb wird es bei uns auch nur vor der Aussaat und nach der Ernte verwendet.
Gentechnisch veränderte Pflanzen sind resistent gegen Glyphosat und vertragen so auch einen Einsatz während der Ernte.

Umweltgifte sind auf jeden Fall ein Interessenkonflikt zwischen Anglern, Industrie und Landwirtschaft.
Das Verhalten des DAFV in der Hinsicht ist für mich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar.
Angelfischerei soll nur zur (menschlichen) Verwertung dienen, andererseits wird die Grundlage, nämlich unbelastete Gewässer nicht geschützt.

Was Frau Doktor bei Abgeordnetenwatch zu Glyphosat schreibt, ist übrigens absoluter Nonsens und regt zum Fremdschämen an.


----------



## sieveeik (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Belastung mit Pflanzenschutzmitteln ist uns vom Verein empfohlen worden aus einem Bach hier keine Fische zu verzehren.



Laut gestriger Aussage unseres Bundeslandwirtschaftsministers sind die Fische nur dann schädlich, wenn Du 1000l verseuchtes Bier dazu trinkst. |kopfkrat

Ach ja, das Bier ist ja gar nicht verseucht (Satire an):
http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/02/deutsches-reinheitsgebot-wird-um-zutat.html


----------



## Deep Down (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der Grenzwert gilt doch aber nur für Wasser!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieder mal die neuesten "Nachrichten" vom DAFV:
> 
> *PAUSCHALES VERBOT DER ANGELFISCHEREI IN DEN SCHUTZGEBIETEN DER AWZ IST VÖLLIG ÜBERZOGEN UND UNANGEMESSEN*
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...r-awz-ist-voellig-ueberzogen-und-unangemessen
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Medienbeobachtung und Reaktion DAFV: *0*
Siehe:
http://www.dafv.de/

Medienbeobachtung und Reaktion LSFV-NDS: *2*
Siehe:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?op...9&tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=
und
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?op...9&tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=

Wir sind immer eh immer mit vorne dran:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312917

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313220


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Medienbeobachtung und Reaktion LSFV-NDS: *2*
> Siehe:
> ngeln-verbieten-tv-programmhinweis&catid=13&Itemid=129&tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page="   target="_blank">http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=403n-verbieten-tv-programmhinweis&catid=13&Itemid=129&tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=



Kleines OT dazu: leider verwechselt der LSFV-NDS auf  seiner HP den "*Rheinischen Fischereiverband 1880*" mit dem  "*Rheinland-Pfälzischen Landesfischereiverband*". Von letzterem stammt  nämlich die Aussage "Durch das "Fangen und Zurücksetzen" stünde  ausschließlich der Spaß des  Angelfischers im Vordergrund(...)Durch den Drill litten Fische  unter Stress und möglicherweise Schmerzen und würden behandelt wie ein  "Spielzeug".(Zitat website SWR).
...oder hat sich da der SWR geirrt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Stimmt - gibt einfach zu viele LV ;-)


----------



## GandRalf (1. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Hallo, Frau Doktor!|bigeyes

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/angeln_aktuell/detail.php?objectID=10209&class=106


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Naja, auf die schwachen Stellungnahme von DAFV und LSFV-SH haben wir ja schon hingewiesen, ebenso auf die deutlich kompetentere dazu vom DFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4483103#post4483103


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Bei dieser komischen Tagung der GF wars wie bei den Referentensitzungen dieses Jahr auch schon..

Nicht mal annähernd noch 20 Leute da, teilweise, wie ausm Saarland, auch doppelt vertreten:
Es kommt nur noch der Rest, diejenigen, die immer noch nicht begriffen haben, wohins mit dem DAFV geht..

Man hat immerhin (nach 3 Jahren DAFV ;-)) gemerkt, wie unterschiedlich die Systeme der Ausweise sind in den Ländern und den verschiedenen LV sind.

Und sie haben brav über den neuen Ausweis diskutiert, den eh keiner will oder braucht.. 

 Ausser der paar Vorvorgestriger halt, die tatsächlich noch denken, den bräuchte man irgendwie zum Angeln...

Dass das nix als ein Kohlebeschaffungsprogramm für die notleidende GmbH des DAFV ist, haben die auch wieder nicht begriffen...

Man habe sich aber angeregt ausgetauscht....


Nun ja, wenns denn  den GF Spaß gemacht hat (bezahlt habens ja die Angler in den LV für ihre gerne reisenden GF)  - brauchen tut man ja weder den DAFV noch seinen Ausweis, von daher:
Nur aus Berichterstatterpflicht......


----------



## cxppx19xx (11. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei dieser komischen Tagung der GF wars wie bei den Referentensitzungen dieses Jahr auch schon..
> 
> Nicht mal annähernd noch 20 Leute da, teilweise, wie ausm Saarland, auch doppelt vertreten:
> Es kommt nur noch der Rest, diejenigen, die immer noch nicht begriffen haben, wohins mit dem DAFV geht..
> ...




Wayne juckts was die da machen ?????
So lange wie sie sich selbst beweihräuchern und auf die Schulter klopfen,
das Sie doch das "richtige" für die bezahlenden Angler tun oder getan haben,
ist es Wurscht.
Erst recht wenn es nur Funktionäre sind die selber nicht angeln gehen. :q:q:q#6#6#6
Die Landesverbände begreifen es doch genauso wenig und
erst recht nicht die Vereine die in den Landesverbänden vertreten sind,
von den Anglern in den Vereinen brauchen wir gar nicht erst reden.

Von mir aus können die sich noch so viele Papierzettelchen
 erstellen welche dann wieder mehr Geld kosten,
aber Deutschlandweit nutzt es was für die Angler ?
Verbessern sich die Zustände, Gesetze etc ?
Hirn würde denen mehr helfen, zwischen den Ohren,
nicht zum essen und das wichtigste :
ENDLICH mal die WIRKLICH WICHTIGEN Themen der Angler ANGEHEN und ANPACKEN #6

Komisch das man dieses in all den Jahren der Vorbereitung,
Umsetzung und Durchführung des Bundesverbandes DAFV
bis heute nicht hinbekommen hat.

Muss man doch dir Frage stellen, was machen die Herrschaften
aus dem DAFV eigentlich wirklich für Angler ?
Für mich sieht es eher nach Arbeitsverweigerung aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

VA Wochenende:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim VA am Wochenende waren kaum noch die Hälfte der LV überhaupt noch vertreten, praktisch nur noch Abnicker da, die Abstimmung mit den Füssen läuft.
> 
> Dementsprechend wurde der Umzug der DAFV-Geschäftsstelle ins Thomas Dehler Haus zur FDP in Berlin problemlos durch gewunken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ørret (23. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der BV hat die Stellenausschreibung für den Bundesgeschäftsführer nochmal  neu reingestellt.
Hat sich wohl noch keiner gefunden für den Schleudersitz|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ørret schrieb:


> Der BV hat die Stellenausschreibung für den Bundesgeschäftsführer nochmal  neu reingestellt.
> Hat sich wohl noch keiner gefunden für den Schleudersitz|bigeyes



Doch, die waren bloß alle überqualifiziert gegenüber Frau Dr.- die hatten die Fischereischeinprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt....


----------



## GandRalf (24. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

:q Brüüll!
-Kaffee vom Bildschirm wisch...#6


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ruhig hier über Ostern...
Wann sind denn wo die nächsten Hauptversammlungen von Landesverbänden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Hier gehts ja um Bundesverband - hast Du etwa erwartet, die würden plötzlich anfangen, etwas zu tun (für Angler)?
Warum sollten sie, gibt doch genügend dumme Landesverbände, die brav immer mehr weiter bezahlen für Nullleistung...


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja um Bundesverband - ...


Ich frage ja wegen potentiell weiterer Kündigungen im BV. |rolleyes


----------



## Laichzeit (30. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ruhig hier über Ostern...
> Wann sind denn wo die nächsten Hauptversammlungen von Landesverbänden?



Neulich hat die Präsidentin den LFV-BW in Stuttgart besucht, es ging um den möglichen Wiedereintritt in den DAFV und wie notwendig dieser für die Fischrei ist...
Darüber wird dann am 16.4 abgestimmt.

www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/134-dafv-praesidentin-zu-besuch-in-stuttgart


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wie über den neuen Präsi in B-W, ist aber ein anderes Thema, dass die sich wieder strack in Richtung Anglerfeindlichkeit rückentwickeln (wozu der Wiedereintritt in den DAFV passen würde und daher auch zu befürchten ist):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183

Dann wird sich sicher auch die Entwicklung gültiger Fischereischeine in B-W weiter so nach unten fortsetzen (in anderen Ländern nimmt diese Zahl zu) wie aktuell durch inkompetente Verbände und anglerfeindliche Regierungen in B-W:
2013 auf 2014 von 179.288 auf 157.949


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Laut Schreiben vom DAFV selber kündigte ja der Geschäftsführer des DAFV, Freudenberg, zum 31.03. 2016...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach unseren Informationen war das Präsidium bereits Anfang Januar informiert, nach Angabe DAFV kündigte er dann am 16. 01 schriftlich zum 31.03. 2016.



Warum er immer noch (heute, 8.April 2016) auf den Seiten des DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/praesidium) als Geschäftsführer angezeigt wird, wirft Fragen auf.

Hat er seine Kündigung zurückgezogen?

Wieso sucht dann der DAFV immer noch nen Neuen?

Konnte oder kann ausser ihm keiner die Seite des DAFV bedienen und das korrigieren?

Oder will das keiner korrigieren, weil niemand für den DAFV in Verantwortung stehen will?

Welche rechtlichen Folgen können solche Falschangaben haben (falls nicht doch Herr Freudenberg doch beim DAFV geblieben ist)?

Jedenfalls wieder ein typischer Kompetenzbeweis des DAFV......


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Um das auch in der Chronologie des Grauens für 2016 zu sammeln, hier nochmal der Hinweis darauf, dass nun der DAFV tatsächlich mit seiner Geschäftsstelle zur FDP ins Thomas Dehler Haus zieht (weil wir dazu auch ein Extrathema hatten):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314695


----------



## Sharpo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Verstoss gegen das Impressumsrecht? ^^

Herr Freudenberg steht immer noch im Impressum drin.

Kenne mich mit dem Internet/ Mediumrecht nicht aus...

habe da aber mal was läuten gehört bezüglich falsches Impressum.

Führt Herr Freudenberg evtl. ehrenamtl. die Position des GF weiterhin aus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

War ja deswegen meine obige Frage, ob er die Kündigung wieder zurück gezogen hat..

Meine Vermutung geht allerdings eher in Richtung "Kompetenz" beim DAFV in Haupt- und Ehrenamt, die das alles nicht peilen und nicht blicken..


----------



## Darket (9. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Es liegt mir fern den DAFV in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, allerdings tippe ich mal, dass die wie andere gemeinnützige Institutionen auch einfach intern nicht die Kapazitäten haben ihre HP selbst zu pflegen, also entweder jemand externen dafür haben, oder aber jemand das ehrenamtlich macht, weshalb Aktualisierungen da auch etwas auf sich warten lassen. Ich habe bei gemeinnützigen Organisationen gearbeitet, die teilweise ein halbes Jahr lang ein und die selbe Stelle ausgeschrieben hatten (die längst besetzt war) oder wo Ansprechpartner noch auf der HP standen, die schon lange weg waren. Der Kracher waren auch Bilder von Leuten, die zwischenzeitlich verstorben waren. Das liegt oftmals daran, dass sich da niemand hauptamtlich mit beschäftigt und entsprechende Infos gar nicht oder sehr verspätet an die Leute rausgehen, die die HP betreuen. Das hat der DAFV in jedem Fall nicht exklusiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der DAFV hat genügend hauptamtlich Angestellte (siehe Personalkosten von einigen hundertausend Euro/Jahr), die dafür zuständig sind, das ist NICHT Aufgabe des Ehrenamtes.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV hat genügend hauptamtlich Angestellte (siehe Personalkosten von einigen hundertausend Euro/Jahr), die dafür zuständig sind



Das siehst du falsch,die Hauptamtlichen ersticken derart in Anglerfreundlicher Konstruktivtätigkeit,das für solche Kleinigkeiten keine Zeit bleibt.[emoji28]


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ironie?
Sarkasmus?
Grimms Märchen?
;-)))))))))


----------



## Sharpo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Darket schrieb:


> Es liegt mir fern den DAFV in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, allerdings tippe ich mal, dass die wie andere gemeinnützige Institutionen auch einfach intern nicht die Kapazitäten haben ihre HP selbst zu pflegen, also entweder jemand externen dafür haben, oder aber jemand das ehrenamtlich macht, weshalb Aktualisierungen da auch etwas auf sich warten lassen. Ich habe bei gemeinnützigen Organisationen gearbeitet, die teilweise ein halbes Jahr lang ein und die selbe Stelle ausgeschrieben hatten (die längst besetzt war) oder wo Ansprechpartner noch auf der HP standen, die schon lange weg waren. Der Kracher waren auch Bilder von Leuten, die zwischenzeitlich verstorben waren. Das liegt oftmals daran, dass sich da niemand hauptamtlich mit beschäftigt und entsprechende Infos gar nicht oder sehr verspätet an die Leute rausgehen, die die HP betreuen. Das hat der DAFV in jedem Fall nicht exklusiv.



Joa, gibt es. 
Und es gibt Anwälte die haben es sich zum Hobby gemacht Internet/ Impressumverstöße zur Anzeige zu bringen.

Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum, es gibt hier klare Vorschriften.


----------



## Ukel (9. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der DSAV steht doch auch noch als Mitgliedsverband im DAFV drin, obwohl er letztes Jahr raus ist.....oder irre ich mich da?
Dann hat die Änderung bzgl. Freudenberg auch noch Zeit.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Gibt ja Kündigungsfristen, wahrscheinlich ist der DSAV errst Ende des Jahres raus, wenn er letztes Jahr gekündigt hat.

Hätte ihn Frau Dr. fristlos oder mit verkürzter Frist rausgelassen und auf die Beiträge verzichtet, könnte ja jemand af die Idee kommen und über Untreue nachdenken...

Zudem ist ne Mitgliederliste was anderes als GF oder Impressum - auch rechtlich..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Aus Chronistenpflicht, falls es noch jemand interessiert, "Nachrichten" des untergehenden DAFV zu verfolgen:
http://www.dafv.de/

Der Umzug der DAFV-Geschäftsstelle zu den Parteigenossen von Frau Dr. ins Thomas Dehler Haus wurde bekannt gegeben, irgendwelche Flusslandschaften, Casting etc., was eh keinen Angler interessiert und  nix mit Angeln oder Anglern zu tun hat und die Verleihung von Preisen des BUND an Angelvereine - das mit der Preisverleihung könnt ihr aber eh ausführlicher und besser mit Hintergründen auch beim LSFV-NDS lesen, ist bei denen schon über ne Woche online...:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/aktuelles/lsfv-aktuell/483-anti-umweltpreis-für-landkreis-osnabrück.html


----------



## Pep63 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Mit Kopfschütteln lesen wir da: "Die neue Geschäftsstelle ist verkehrstechnisch leicht erreichbar und der  Dialog mit der Politik wird dadurch einfacher und auf kurzem Wege  realisierbar."
Leider sind die Mitbewohner im Thomas Dehler Haus Politiker mit wenig oder ohne Einfluß auf die Bundespolitik!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

"Dialog mit der Politik" ?

Frau Doktors Morgengruß an die blau/gelben Parteikollegen beim Weg ins Büro..[emoji28]


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Immerhin haben sie heute dann auch P. Freudenberg aus Impressum und als GF rausgenommen - schon 2 Wochen, nachdem er aufgehört hätte..
Reschpekt bei so viel Angestellten und Ehrenamtlerm, die sich da für was oder wen auch immer "arbarbeiten" - oder wie immer man diese "Tätigkeiten" beim DAFV auch nennen will...
;-))))


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

immer mehr:

DAFV= *VDSF*

Dafür hat man die ganzen Jahre verhandelt?


Wo sind die ganzen ehemaligen DAV Funktionäre hin?
(Wo se hin sind wissen wir ja...wech.)

Wie beim DDR Ausverkauf nach der Wende.

Erst fusionieren dann platt machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Protokoll Verbandsausschuss 2016​*Kommentar

Das Protokoll zur Verbandsausschusssitzung wurde verschickt. 

Diese Mischung aus Frau Dr`s. Pippi Langstrumpf (ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt) und Grimms Märchen musste ich erst mal durchackern und verdauen..

Nur kurz die gröbsten Hämmer, das Ganze ist wieder so elend lang und daneben, dass ich eh nur noch aus Chronistenpflicht drauf eingehe..

*War Frau Dr. überhaupt da??
*Interessant, dass laut Anwesenheitsliste nicht nur insgesamt recht wenig Leute da waren, sondern Frau Dr. gar nicht - jedenfalls hat sie nicht unterschrieben....

*Besser Profis machen lassen*
Dass man sonderbarerweise nach der  - ääääääh, gelungenen - Ausschreibung (siehe: http://www.dafv.de/files/Stellenausschreibung_DAFV_Geschaeftsfuehrer_Berlin.pdf) nur recht wenig Bewerbungen zum Posten des neuen Geschäftsführers erhalten habe, wurde mit Erstaunen zur Kenntnis genommen...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4468790#post4468790

Wenn bis April keine geeigneten Bewerbungen kämen, würde man an eine Personalvermittlungsagentur gehen (merke: Profis könnens auch da besser als Ehrenamtler....)

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*
Die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan von der FDP, Präsidentin des DAFV , "stimmt abschliessend zu, dass im Bereich der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und des Informationsflusses *Verbesserungsbedarf *besteht".......
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

*Kündigungen, Mitgliederstand*
Sie gibt zahlreiche Kündigungen zu, aber nicht alle (LSFV-SH fehlt z. B.), sie will zu Günster und Richter fahren, um die umzustimmen...

*Der nächste nimmt Reissaus...*
Herr Kemmler aus Thüringen legt sowohl den Vorsitz der Arbeitsgruppe Wasserrahmenrichtlinie nieder wie er auch nicht mehr den DAFV im  Lenkungsausschuss des "Forum Fischschutz" vertreten wird - *Grund sei mangelnde Unterstützung seitens des DAFV - Präsidiums* (man erinnere sich an die Rücktritte anderer kompetenter Leute wie Dr. Meinelt. Scheinbar wird vergrault, wer auch nur ansatzweise Kompetenz zeigt...)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293913

*Kündigung DSAV - Untreue?*
Der DSAV sei mit Wirkung zum 31. 12. 2015 ausgetreten - hier ergibt sich die Frage, wie das sein kann, bei den Kündigungsfristen. Danach hätte der DSAV erst Ende 2016 raus dürfen. Ob das Untreue im juristischen Sinne ist, wenn das DAFV-Präsidium, die Präsidentin oder das Hauptamt den DSAV vor Ablauf der Kündigungsfrist entlässt und so Beitragseinnahmen für 2016 dem DAFV entgehen, das kann ich nicht beurteilen.

*Frau Dr. und ihre Vorstellung von "Information"*
Im Protokoll findet man von Frau Dr. beschrieben, dass Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS seine Mitgliedsvereine entweder gar nicht oder nur schlecht über den DAFV und seine Arbeit informieren würde, und dass deswegen Frau Dr., unter Verwendung von Geldern des DAFV, an die Mitgliedsvereine vom LSFV-NDS unter Umgehung des Präsidiums der Niedersachsen einen "Informationsbrief" geschrieben hat.

Wir berichteten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313729

Ob sich Frau Dr. noch daran erinnert, dass der LSFV-NDS einer der wenigen (wenn nicht der einzige) Landesverband war, welcher Dokumente vom DAFV (Delegiertenmaterial etc.) ÖFFENTLICH auf der Seite des LSFV-NDS zur Information ALLER Mitglieder, Vereine, Vereinsführungen, wie auch der Angler und der Öffentlichkeit allgemein zur Verfügung stellte?

Während sowohl der DAFV, seine Vorgängerverbände wie die anderen Landesverbände weder ihre Mitglieder noch die Öffentlichkeit vollumfänglich informierten?

Man erinnert sich auch dran, *dass es Frau Dr. mit selber war, die vor der Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV im Jahre 2014 den LSFV-NDS GEZWUNGEN hat, unter Androhung rechtlicher Schritte, dieses Informations- und Delegiertenmaterial des DAFV zur Information der Vereine und Mitglieder des LSFV-NDS wieder von der Seite des LSFV-NDS zu entfernen?*

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genauso peinlich natürlich die Geschichte, dass das Präsidium des DAFV dem LSFV-NDS eine Unterlassungsklage oder Abmahnung anhängen wollte, wenn er nicht die Dokumente des Delegiertenmaterials, die zur Information der Mitglieder auf der Seite des LSFV-NDS zu finden waren, offline nehmen würde.
> 
> Unter anderem wohl mit Hinweisen auf DAFV-Copyright z. B. an Fotos und Logo etc. - gehts eigentlich wirklich noch peinlicher?
> 
> ...





Alles in allem waren wenig Leute da, zu Wort gemeldet haben sich praktisch nur Leute aus Landesverbänden, die eh zum DAFV stehen, Kritiker waren entweder nicht da oder schwiegen - die haben sich innerlich wohl schon verabschiedet....

Also ist dieses Protokoll nur einmal mehr wieder am ehesten der Beweis für die Realitäts- und Basisferne des DAFV und der ihn unterstützenden Landesverbände und ihrer Delegierten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Besser Profis machen lassen*
> Dass man sonderbarerweise nach der  - ääääääh, gelungenen - Ausschreibung (siehe: http://www.dafv.de/files/Stellenausschreibung_DAFV_Geschaeftsfuehrer_Berlin.pdf) nur recht wenig Bewerbungen zum Posten des neuen Geschäftsführers erhalten habe, wurde mit Erstaunen zur Kenntnis genommen...
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4468790#post4468790
> 
> Wenn bis April keine geeigneten Bewerbungen kämen, würde man an eine Personalvermittlungsagentur gehen (merke: Profis könnens auch da besser als Ehrenamtler....)


Dazu noch was witziges, was ich aus diversen eigentlich zuverlässigen Quellen habe und was eigentlich nix mit dem Protokoll direkt zu tun hat, aber auch irgendwie bezeichnend wäre, würde es so stimmen - angeblich sollen die einzigen Bewerber von der Arbeitsagentur gekommen sein ;-))))


----------



## Darket (18. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Nachdem die Stellenausschreibungen ja im Endeffekt auch nicht viel mehr einen akademischen Abschluss und Englischkenntnisse gefordert hat, wäre das ganz im Ernst nicht so verwunderlich. Die Agentur prüft da für ihre Kandidaten ja nur formal die Kriterien und schickt denen dann Vermittlungsvorschläge. Wenn die in ihrer Datenbank dann einen arbeitslosen Realschullehrer für Biologie und Englisch finden, passt das für die wie Faust auf Auge und der Vermittlungsvorschlag geht raus, inklusive der Verpflichtung sich auch zu bewerben. Irritierend ist allenfalls, dass so eine Ausschreibung überhaupt an die Agentur geht. Solche Posten werden in aller Regel eher nicht über die Agentur vermittelt...


----------



## kati48268 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Darket schrieb:


> Solche Posten werden in aller Regel eher nicht über die Agentur vermittelt...


Richtig.
Eine solch große Verbandsstruktur, verzweigt in nahezu alle Bundesländer, vernetzt mit allen möglichen Institutionen muss doch spielend eine kompetente Persönlichkeit... _ähem... sorry, wir reden ja vom DAFV_.


Zum Verbandsausschuß:
Es ist verständlich, wenn auch ärgerlich, dass die LVs, die sich bereits verabschiedet haben, ihr noch vorhandenes Mitspracherecht nicht mehr nutzen um dort wenigstens noch mal kräftig auf den Tisch zu hauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Aktualisierung Artikel Protokoll Verbandsausschuss (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4509207#post4509207)
----------------------
Nochn Nachtrag zum Protokoll:
Im Protokoll findet man von Frau Dr. beschrieben, dass Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS seine Mitgliedsvereine entweder gar nicht oder nur schlecht über den DAFV und seine Arbeit informieren würde, und dass deswegen Frau Dr., unter Verwendung von Geldern des DAFV, an die Mitgliedsvereine vom LSFV-NDS unter Umgehung des Präsidiums der Niedersachsen einen "Informationsbrief" geschrieben hat.

Wir berichteten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313729

Ob sich Frau Dr. noch daran erinnert, dass der LSFV-NDS einer der wenigen (wenn nicht der einzige) Landesverband war, welcher Dokumente vom DAFV (Delegiertenmaterial etc.) ÖFFENTLICH auf der Seite des LSFV-NDS zur Information ALLER Mitglieder, Vereine, Vereinsführungen, wie auch der Angler und der Öffentlichkeit allgemein zur Verfügung stellte?

Während sowohl der DAFV, seine Vorgängerverbände wie die anderen Landesverbände weder ihre Mitglieder noch die Öffentlichkeit vollumfänglich informierten?

Man erinnert sich auch dran, *dass es Frau Dr. mit selber war, die vor der Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV im Jahre 2014 den LSFV-NDS GEZWUNGEN hat, unter Androhung rechtlicher Schritte, dieses Informations- und Delegiertenmaterial des DAFV zur Information der Vereine und Mitglieder des LSFV-NDS wieder von der Seite des LSFV-NDS zu entfernen?*

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genauso peinlich natürlich die Geschichte, dass das Präsidium des DAFV dem LSFV-NDS eine Unterlassungsklage oder Abmahnung anhängen wollte, wenn er nicht die Dokumente des Delegiertenmaterials, die zur Information der Mitglieder auf der Seite des LSFV-NDS zu finden waren, offline nehmen würde.
> 
> Unter anderem wohl mit Hinweisen auf DAFV-Copyright z. B. an Fotos und Logo etc. - gehts eigentlich wirklich noch peinlicher?
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Was ich persönlich WIRKLICH von dieser Vorgehensweise der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin von der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, halte, darf ich aus rechtlichen Gründen in Deutschland leider nicht veröffentlichen, da dies nicht mehr von Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit nach deutschem Recht gedeckt wäre.....


----------



## Koenigsgambit (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Würde unter § 103 "Majestätsbeleidigung" fallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

So harmlos wäre das sicher bei mir nicht....
;-))


----------



## Wizard2 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

welche Arbeit wurde denn in den Briefen an die nds Vereine hervorgehoben?  wieso werden Vereine eines ausgetretenen Verbandes informiert und diese den im dafv verbliebenen vorenthalten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Es wurde auf die Darstellung des VDKAC von Sven Brux verwiesen, siehe: http://www.carpzilla.de/mag/nachgeh...digen-was-ist-los-im-dafv-nachgehakt-bei-sven

Bzw. das wurde ausgedruckt und beigelegt, damit das Porto auch recht teuer wird, das ja von den im DAFV organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt werden musste (warum und für was auch immer)...

Hier die ganze Story, hatten wir doch alles schon veröffentlicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313729

Und warum sie nicht alle Vereine des DAFV anschreiben?

Ist doch logisch:
Die anderen, den DAFV tragenden und unterstützenden Landesverbände informieren ihre Vereine eh nicht bzw. nur nach allernotwendigstem Maße und die nicken dann alles problemlos ab - warum schlafende Hunde wecken?


----------



## Wizard2 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das hatte ich ja gelesen. aber da Frau dr ja über die Arbeit des dafv informiert  hat/wollte, habe ich gedacht was überlesen zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das war nur das übliche belanglose Blablabla im Anschreiben in meinen Augen, ohne einen konkreten Punkt (geschweige denn Erfolg für Angler oder das Angeln) zu nennen..

Meines Wissens lachen die Niedersachsenvereine (bis auf einen, der wohl das Geschreibsel ernst nahm) eh nur drüber..

Und es kam ja Menge zurück von den Briefen, weil die vom DAFV ihr veraltetes Adressmaterial benutzen bzw. eben kein aktuelles haben - auch da wieder nur Kosten produziert für nix - bezahlt am Ende wieder vom tumb und dumpf abnickenden organisierten Angelfischer im DAFV..


----------



## kati48268 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Protokoll findet man von Frau Dr. beschrieben, dass Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS seine Mitgliedsvereine entweder gar nicht oder nur schlecht über den DAFV und seine Arbeit informieren würde, ...


Man fragt sich sehr oft, ob sie den Mist, den sie verzapft tatsächlich selbst glaubt. 
An diversen Statements erkennt man ja durchaus, dass sie nicht die hellste LED am Bissanzeiger ist.

In diesem Fall sieht es mit Sicherheit anders aus, denn gerade das:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Man erinnert sich auch dran, *dass es Frau Dr. mit selber war, die vor der Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV im Jahre 2014 den LSFV-NDS GEZWUNGEN hat, unter Androhung rechtlicher Schritte,  dieses Informations- und Delegiertenmaterial des DAFV zur Information  der Vereine und Mitglieder des LSFV-NDS wieder von der Seite des  LSFV-NDS zu entfernen?*


zeigt auf, was sie von "Information" & "Transparenz" hält,
nämlich gar nichts!
Es geht ihr um Propaganda, die sie in NDS veranstalten wollte.

Ich frage mich, was in den Köpfen der anwesenden LV-Vertreter ankommt, wenn so ein Murks vorgebetet wird.
Jeder weiß doch genau um was es dabei ging.

Sie sollten aber auch wissen, dass sie jederzeit die nächsten sein können, deren Vereine Post aus Berlin bekommen, wenn Frau Dr. mit dem _Informations_fluss in ihrem Sinne nicht einverstanden ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Die Landesverbände, die jetzt immer noch den DAFV unterstützen (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314908 ), die (bzw. deren Funktionäre und Hauptamtler) dürften ihren eigenen Mitgliedern gegenüber vielleicht ähnlich wie Frau Dr. im Fall NDS handeln?

Und das daher alles als "normale Verbandsarbeit" sehen..

Mach Dir keine Illusionen - die blicken das nicht und verstehen das nicht.......

Offenheit, Information, Mitnahme - im DAFV und den ihn tragenden Landesverbänden?

Wo käme man denn da hin..........................


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochn Nachtrag zum Protokoll:
> Im Protokoll findet man von Frau Dr. beschrieben, dass Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS seine Mitgliedsvereine entweder gar nicht oder nur schlecht über den DAFV und seine Arbeit informieren würde,



In gewisser Weise stimmt das ja auch. Über welche "Arbeit" des DAFV soll ein Landesverband denn auch berichten ?
Da is nix...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

grins - er nu wieder ;-))


----------



## Ossipeter (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise stimmt das ja auch. Über welche "Arbeit" des DAFV soll ein Landesverband denn auch berichten ?
> Da is nix...



Kristallklar!!


----------



## Dunraven (19. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Also ich finde auch das es keinen Grund gibt über die Frau Dr. her zu ziehen. Ich bin ja auch Niedersachse und im Verein, und sie hat vollkommen recht!

Über die die Arbeit des Bundesverbandes wurde ich gar nicht oder nur schlecht informiert. Keiner, nicht einmal die Homepage des DAFV konnte mir wirklich sagen welche Arbeit die da machen. 

Und vom LSFV Nds. habe ich auch nur erfahren welche Arbeit, die der Bundesverband früher gemacht hat, selbiger mangels Geld einstellen musste. Dazu halt noch ein paar Infos darüber was irgendeine Splittergruppe ausgearbeitet hat, aber das ist ja dann nicht die Arbeit des DAFV. 

Wobei ich trotzdem nicht böse bin das die mich "entweder gar nicht oder nur schlecht über den DAFV und seine Arbeit informieren", denn mir ist bewusst das man mich nicht über etwas informieren kann das es nicht gibt, bzw. das man mich nur schlecht über Sachen informieren kann, über die der DAFV selbst nicht informiert. Wobei alle Informationen darauf hindeuten das die Arbeit, die denn gemacht wird, auch eher schlecht ist. 

Aber wenn Du Thomas schon auf die Sache mit den Papieren hinweist, die online gestellt wurden, dann möchte ich noch an die schnelle, kompetente und unverzüglich Informationspolitik, und die hervorragende Arbeit des Präsidiums des DAFV hinweisen, als es im Zuge der "Verschmelzung" um die Fragen von Präsident Klasing zu den Bilanzen und Finanzen ging. Selbstverständlich dürfen wir allen auch nicht diese fantastische Informationspolitik des Bundesverbandes zu der Geschichte mit den Finanzämtern und der Gemeinnützigkeit vergessen. 

Wie war da am Ende noch die Lösung? War da nicht so etwas wie "wir können diese Arbeit, auf die Finanzbehörden zugehen, und die rechtliche Lage bezüglich der möglichen negativen finanziellen Folgen einer (un)mittelbaren Mitgliedschaft im DAFV mit denen klären, nicht. Daher bitten wir Präsident Klasing das selbst zu klären". 

Ja, der DAFV ist ein Vorbild was gute und kompetente Arbeit, sowie Transparenz und eine hervorragende Informationspolitik, angeht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Falls Herr Klasing sich die Kritik von Frau Dr. zu Herzen nimmt:

Einfach auf der HP des Landesverbandes einen Link zum Anglerboard setzen.:m


----------



## Brotfisch (20. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu noch was witziges, was ich aus diversen eigentlich zuverlässigen Quellen habe und was eigentlich nix mit dem Protokoll direkt zu tun hat, aber auch irgendwie bezeichnend wäre, würde es so stimmen - angeblich sollen die einzigen Bewerber von der Arbeitsagentur gekommen sein ;-))))


 
 Vielleicht sind da ja sogar Langzeitarbeitslose mit dabei. Wie praktisch, die bräuchten nicht einmal umschulen...:m


----------



## Brotfisch (20. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wenn die "Auseinandersetzung" mit Niedersachsen so stattgefunden hat, dann ist das eine aberwitzige Posse, die an Absurdität nicht mehr zu toppen ist.

 Man zweifelt an der charakterlichen Eignung für das Amt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich zweifle ja grundsätzlich nicht nur an der charakterlichen Eignung der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin von der FDP, sondern vom gesamten Haupt- und Ehrenamt...

Das ist so (fast wörtlich) im Protokoll nachlesbar, wie von mir beschrieben, dass Frau Dr. behauptete, Herr Klasing würde die NDS-Vereine nicht oder nur schlecht informieren und sie deswegen die Vereine per Brief direkt angeschrieben hätte.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aktualisierung Artikel Protokoll Verbandsausschuss (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4509207#post4509207)
> ----------------------
> Nochn Nachtrag zum Protokoll:
> Im Protokoll findet man von Frau Dr. beschrieben, dass Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS seine Mitgliedsvereine entweder gar nicht oder nur schlecht über den DAFV und seine Arbeit informieren würde, und dass deswegen Frau Dr., unter Verwendung von Geldern des DAFV, an die Mitgliedsvereine vom LSFV-NDS unter Umgehung des Präsidiums der Niedersachsen einen "Informationsbrief" geschrieben hat.
> ...


----------



## gründler (20. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Als jemand der viel mit diesen allen am Hut hat, NDS Vereine Präsidium,Info....etc. = Genau das gegenteil ist der fall.

Egal was man aufn Herzen hat = Man kümmert sich in Hannover,Natürlich kann manches auch mal bißchen dauern,aber man kümmert sich drum.

Und Informiert werden wir hier sehr gut im Vergleich zu anderen Bundesländern.....von der Info des Bundesverbandes und der Interessenvertr. ganz zu schweigen.....

|wavey:


----------



## kreuzass (20. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Klingt so ein wenig nach einer Verzweiflungstat. Der Versuch zu retten, was vllt. noch möglicherweise zu retten sein könnte und das mit allen nur erdenklichen und zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln. Hart.

GZSZ

Naja, bevor ich mich wieder zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne...


----------



## Riesenangler (21. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

@Sharpo: Wo sind die ganzen DAV Funktionäre hin???
 Die haben die Schnautze zu halten. Denn wer vom damaligen VDSF unter Versprechen auf Posten und Pöstchen gekauft wurde, der hält nun die Fresse. Man will es sich ja mit denen da oben nicht verscherzen, in der Hoffnung auf Höheres.|krach:


----------



## Franky (22. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an eine Kinderbuchreihe, die in Schweden spielt. Da geht es unter anderem um ein kleines Mädchen mit roten abstehenden Zöpfen... Die Verfilmungen dazu starten mit einem Liedchen, was irgendwie mit Welt und gefällt zu tun hat. Da muss mir jetzt jemand mal weiterhelfen...

Naja, gerade gestern ist ein Gerichtsverfahren abgeschlossen worden (Prozess über gut 6 Jahre), bei dem eine der Parteien, die sich auch in eigenen Sphären wähnte, auf den Boden der Realität zurückgeholt wurde - mit einem ganz dicken "BUMMS!"

Man sollte und darf also nie die Hoffnung aufgeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wieder nur als Chronistenpflicht verweise ich auf die Seite des DAFV, der wieder in einem Newsletter "Neuigkeiten" verkündet, die wohl eher keine Angler oder sonst jemanden interessien.......

www.DAFV.de

Nun ja, dass in diversen Landesverbänden neue Präsis gewählt wurden, hatten wir schon lange berichtet, im Gegensatz zum DAFV auch die Hintergründe..

Ebenso über die bodenlose Dummheit der baden-württembergische Vereinsvorsitzenden, die mehrheitlich für Nullleistung ab 2017 zum DAFV zurück wollen...

Dass sie noch Hefte verlosen und sich der EGOH-Initiative gegen Angelverbote in FFH-Gebieten angeschlossen haben, ist auch weder neu noch bemerkenswert und vor allem keine "Leistung" des DAFV....

Chronistenpflicht erüllt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Fischer Union West (Rheinland Pfalz) hat auf der heutigen Mitgliederversammlung nach unseren Infos die Kündigung beim DAFV zum Ende des Jahres bestätigt.

Notwendig war dazu eine Satzungsänderung mit einem Quorum von 75 %..

Wir gratulieren dem weitsichtigen Verband und den klugen Delegierten.

Sobald wir genaueres erfahren kriegt ihr auch Bescheid!

Da diese Infos von Kündigungen vom DAFV ja nicht so gerne weiterverbreitet werden, wie man weiss, ist es eben umso wichtiger, immer bei uns mitzulesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Auch der ASVHH hatte am 22.04. Mitgliederversammlung, das neue Präsidium wurde nach Abwahl des alten Präsidenten gewählt wie vorgeschlagen (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313026) ..

Auf Nachfrage in der Sitzung wurde nach unseren Inforationen vom neu gewählten Präsidium festgehalten, dass die Kündigung beim DAFV weiter bestehen bleibt, und nun daran gegangen werden soll, dass die Satzung geändert wird, so dass die ja bereits ausgesprochene Kündigung möglichst noch zum 01.01. 2017 wirksam werden kann.

Dies sei schliesslich der Mehrheitswunsch der Vereine im ASVHH


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wieder nur aus Chronistenpflicht und falls sich jemand sich tatsächlich da blicken lassen will und mit dem DAFV in Verbindung gebracht :
Der DAFV castet wieder bzw. bietet dazu Veranstaltungen.
Siehe auf www.DAFV.de

Interessierts Wayne????


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Aus Chronistenpflicht wieder:
Wird schon seinen Grund haben, wenn jetzt Meldungen doppelt und dreifach (Inhalt) in anderer Form kommen wie zu den Veranstaltungen wg. Angelverbote in FFH-Gebiete.

Dass der DAFV nun auch gemerkt hat, dass Europa immer noch dran ist am Baglimit für Dorsche in der anderen Meldung, zeigt zumindest dass keine völlige geistige Umnachtung vorherrscht.

Witzig die Meldung zur Donau des obskuren und komplett wirkungslosen "Interparlamentarischen Arbeitsforum", das als Ersatz für die "interparlamentarische Arbeitsgruppe" herhalten muss, was die Anglerverbände (inkl. vor allem der DAFV) in Brüssel ja vergeigt hatten (dass das so ähnlich klingt, hat schon seinen Grund,. denn informiert hatte der DAFV nicht über das Scheitern der interparlamentarischen Arbeitsgruppe).
Wir berichteten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise gibt es neben dem DAFV auch seriöse Publikationen, welche über das Scheitern der interfraktionellen Gruppe im EU-Parlament berichten:
> http://www.eftta.co.uk/german/news_indepth.html?cart=14189854391631870&sku=2047259961
> 
> EFTTA und die Allianz der Europäischen Angler (EAA) hätten es danach nicht geschafft, diese Intergruppe als  offizielle parteiübergreifende Diskussionsrunde  innerhalb des Europäischen Parlaments aufzustellen, aber die Kampagne wäre  auf beachtliches Interesse bei Mitgliedern des Europäischen Parlaments gestossen.
> ...



Der Bericht über den Regionalen Fischereibeirat für die Ostsee (BSAC) ist nicht vom DAFV, sondern wurde vom DAFV übernommen.

Ebenso wurde der Bericht über "ZU HOHE NITRATWERTE IN DEUTSCHEN GEWÄSSERN" schon vor über einer Woche vom LSFV-NDS gebracht (http://www.lsfv-nds.de/aktuelles/ls...rat-in-gewässern-eu-verklagt-deutschland.html) und zeigt nur einmal mehr, wie langsam und ineffektiv das ist, was der DAFV als Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu bezeichnen pflegt.

Also alles wieder einmal entweder keine eigenen Leistung, peinlich oder wirkungslos.

Der Chronist hat hiermit seine Pflicht getan und drauf aufmerksam gemacht, wer sichs antun will, kanns wie immer auf www.DAFV-de.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Aus normal gut informierten Quellen:

Der LFV Rheinland-Pfalz hat auf seiner HV (29.05) jetzt nochmal abgestimmt (auf Druck der Caster) wegen Rückkehr in den DAFV.

Nach meinen Infos haben über 80 % für den Austritt gestimmt....

;-))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der kleinere RLP-Verband hat ja vorher schon entschieden, die Trümmertruppe im Bund nicht weiter zu bezahlen.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fischer Union West (Rheinland Pfalz) hat auf der heutigen Mitgliederversammlung nach unseren Infos die Kündigung beim DAFV zum Ende des Jahres bestätigt.
> 
> Notwendig war dazu eine Satzungsänderung mit einem Quorum von 75 %..
> 
> ...


----------



## MilleDriver (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Hallo Gemeinde,
jetzt will die FDP wohl Wahlkampf im Landkreis Nienburg mit der Nichtanglerin machen. 
https://www.dieharke.de/Lokales/Lokales-6/46221/Ausgleich_zwischen_Naturschutz_und_Nutzern.html

Laut Artikel hat der DAFV noch 700.000 Mitglieder.
Als Top Vertreter der Angler angekündigt #q

Zum Glück ist Werner Klasing vom AV Niedersachsen auch dabei.

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ja, hab ich auf der MV des Anglerverbandes NDS (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792) erfahren und mir einen gegrinst, als ich davon hörte, dass ein kompetenter Werner Klasing mit der kompetenten Nichtanglerin vom DAFV/FDP zusammen da ist ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wieder nur aus Chronistenpflicht, interessiert ja eh kaum einen mehr, was die Trümmertruppe treibt, alles nachlesbar auf www.DAFV.de :

Umzug zur FDP ins Thomas Dehler Haus ist abgeschlossen.

Verlosen von irgendwelchen Angelheften

Einladungen zu DAFV-Seminaren und Veranstaltungen (gibts tatsächlich noch ein paar, denen es nicht zu peinlich ist, da hin zu gehen?????...)...


----------



## Pep63 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich musse grinsen, als ich gelesen habe: "die Mitarbeiter sind jetzt wieder voll einsatzbereit und arbeitsfähig"!  

Leider steht da nichts von "haben die Arbeit endlich aufgenommen und kümmern sich um die Belange der Angler"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

grins - der war gut ;-))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einladungen zu DAFV-Seminaren



Genauso gut könnte man auch Schachtelhalm beim wachsen zuschauen.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der Fusionsverband, dessen Spitzenfunktionäre überwiegend immer noch die alten Kämpen des VDSF und des DAV sind, folgt wie in uralten Zeiten weiterhin blind seiner Präsidentin.
Der Umzug in die FDP-Bundesgeschäftsstelle ist für einen Bundesverband, der mit allen politischen Parteien verhandeln sollte, keine gute Wahl. Die Causa Geschäftsstelle bekommt aber nicht nur angesichts der klammen Haushaltslage, sondern vor allem deswegen ein Geschmäckle, weil die Präsidentin mehr als nur nebenbei FDP-Mitglied ist. Ich hoffe nicht, dass jetzt die verbliebenen 500.000 Angler des DAFV besser mit FDP-Wahlkampfmaterial versorgt werden. Das einzige, was daran passt ist, dass die organisierten DAFV-Angler in Deutschland wie die FDP eine verschwindende Minderheit sind.
Es ist Jahre her, da wurde ich vom damaligen Präsidenten des Deutschen Jägerverbandes gefragt, ob wir Angler nicht zusammen mit Jägern und Bauern eine Geschäftsstelle in Berlin als "Grünes Haus" machen wollen. Das scheiterte am Widerstand des damaligen VDSF-Präsidenten mit der Begründung, dass Offenbach näher an Brüssel liege.
Die Präsidenten haben gewechselt, die Irrtümer bewegen sich immer noch auf der selben niedrigen Flughöhe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Es soll ja angeblich nen neuen Geschäftsführer geben.

Warum die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, das bei der letzten Präsidiumssitzung nur kurz erwähnt hat und damit nicht offiziell an die Öffentlichkeit geht, wird seine Gründe haben..

Ich kenn sie nicht...............


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Isses nicht interessant, dass seit der Meldung vor nem knappen Monat, dass der DAFV zur FDP ins Thomas Dehler Haus gezogen ist, nun scheinbar überhaupt nix mehr gearbeitet wird? 

Während Setzkescherverbote, Nachtangelverbote, Kinderangelverbote, Baglimit für Dorsche, Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten der AWZ, geplante Angelverbote in Natura2000 Gebieten in Niedersachsen, etc. überall in der Diskussion sind, gibt es während dieser Zeit seit der Umzugsmeldung vom DAFV NICHT EINE MELDUNG ZU EINEM DIESER PUNKTE!!!!!

Natürlich auch zu sonst nix - auch nicht, dass der neue Präsi des LFV-BW, die zum DAFV zurück wollen, mit seiner Fraktion als Juniorpartner der anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN den dortigen Koalitionsvertrag unterstützt, der FÜR den AUSBAU der Wasserkraft ist..

Für die Rückkehr von B-W wird es aber sicher keine Rolle spielen, wenn der Präsi vom LFV-BW FÜR Wasserkraft ist - vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass Niedersachsen, Sachsen, 2 Rheinland-Pfalz-Verbände, der AGSB, Polizeiverband etc. auf 2017 gekündigt haben, Hamburg angekündigt hat, die Satzungsänderung zur Kündigung anzustreben und durch zu ziehen, weitere Ex-VDSF-LV auf dem Absprung sind und dazu teilweise schon einige andere LV wieder von der Restauration des DAV träumen sollen.

Da wird sie als Politikerin auch sicher ihre "Überzeugung" (Kampf gegen Wasserkraft) äusserst variabel handhaben und den wasserkraftunterstützenden Präsi vom LFV-BW  trotzdem gerne begrüßen....


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Isses nicht interessant, dass seit der Meldung vor nem knappen Monat, dass der DAFV zur FDP ins Thomas Dehler Haus gezogen ist, nun scheinbar überhaupt nix mehr gearbeitet wird?



nenene.....die sind noch am tapezieren. Für ´nen Maler reicht die Kohle nicht.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Urlaub kann es nicht sein, der ist Surrogat für geleistete Arbeit!

Daher ist anzunehmen, dass die endlich die Arbeit eingestellt haben.

Und das Ziel ist erreicht, die FDP finanziell vorm Abgrund zu bewahren!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Daher ist anzunehmen, dass die endlich die Arbeit eingestellt haben.



Wie das?

Würde ja voraussetzen,das vorher in irgendeiner Art und Weise produktiv gearbeitet wurde.

Man pflegt und frönt dort seit über 36 Monaten,das totschlagen kostbarer Zeit auf anderer Leuts Kosten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

So, wieder mal der Chronistenpflicht genügen:
Nach nem Monat (!!!!!!) mal wieder "Neues" vom DAFV...
www.dafv.de

Pressemeldung Dorschmanagement:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/pressemitteilung-vom-05-07-2016
Wir berichteten bereits dazu, dass Frau Dr. hier ne ziemlich exklusive Sichtweise auf den Ablauf hat und damit vielleicht ihre Mitglieder (noch) nicht direkt anlügt, aber zumindest täuscht über den wahren Sachverhalt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317872

Dann wieder mal Kaffeetrinken bei der EU.
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-eu-umweltkommissar-karmenu-vella-in-bruessel
Einmal mit Kommissar Vella in Brüssel - nun wollen sie mal Daten erheben zur Freizeitfischerei wg. Bestandsmanagement, während auf der anderen Seite Angler in der Ostsee (also OHNE ausreichende Daten) schon eingeschränkt werden sollen, damit Berufsfischer mehr fangen können.  

Dann gabs noch ein Treffen internationaler Anglerverbände in Brüssel, warum da auch ein anglerfeindlicher Deutscher Angelfischerverband mitmachen darf, ist nach wie vor ungeklärt...
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...n/treffen-der-internationalen-anglerverbaende

Da lobten sie sich wieder für ihren Notnagel, das sogenannte "Interparlamentarische Arbeitsforum" (AUSSERHALB vom Parlament), das dem tumben zahlenden Mitglied suggerieren soll, dass das auch was "offizielles" wäre wie die "Interfraktionelle Arbeitsgruppe" (IM Parlament), welche die Verbandler trotz vorherigem großen Töne spucken ja nicht hinbekommen haben (wir berichteten) und deswegen ihre "alternatives" Kaffekränzchen mit fast gleich klingendem Namen installierten......
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise gibt es neben dem DAFV auch seriöse Publikationen, welche über das Scheitern der interfraktionellen Gruppe im EU-Parlament berichten:
> http://www.eftta.co.uk/german/news_indepth.html?cart=14189854391631870&sku=2047259961
> 
> EFTTA und die Allianz der Europäischen Angler (EAA) hätten es danach nicht geschafft, diese Intergruppe als  offizielle parteiübergreifende Diskussionsrunde  innerhalb des Europäischen Parlaments aufzustellen, aber die Kampagne wäre  auf beachtliches Interesse bei Mitgliedern des Europäischen Parlaments gestossen.
> ...




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also Business as usual - Anglergeld verbrennen für Lustreisen nach Brüssel ohne jedes konkrete Ergebnis.

PS:
Morgen noch Neues zum Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebieten wie Fehmarnbelt und das unglaubliche und anglerfeindliche Verhalten des DAFV dazu. Gibt nen neuen Thread "DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!"...


----------



## prinz1 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Moin moin

halte hier gerade die neue Rute und Rolle mit Verbandskäseblatt in der Hand.
Interparlametarisches bla bla bla
Elritzen im Bach bla bla bla

Geplante pauschale Angelverbote sind vom Tisch !!!!!   Hääääh? Hab ich was verpaßt??
Weiter:
Bei den von BMU bla bla bla.... geplanten pauschalen Angelverboten bla bla bla
bahnt sich ein *K O M P R O M I ß* an ???????
Vertreter von DAFV und LSFV hätten da was gemacht mit den Zuständigen beim BMU.
Ich lach mich tot!
Also nur ein kleines Verbot???
Oder doch nur ne kleine Erlaubnis??

Verarsche!
Sorry

der prinz




_


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



prinz1 schrieb:


> Vertreter von DAFV und LSFV hätten da was gemacht mit den Zuständigen beim BMU.
> Ich lach mich tot!
> Also nur ein kleines Verbot???
> Oder doch nur ne kleine Erlaubnis??


Wie gesagt:
Morgen mehr:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Morgen noch Neues zum Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebieten wie Fehmarnbelt und das unglaubliche und anglerfeindliche Verhalten des DAFV dazu. Gibt nen neuen Thread "DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!"...



PS.
Dass Frau Dr. und ihr Begleiter beim BMU, der LSFV-SH Geschäftsführer Vollborn eine oft etwas "exklusiven" Blick auf Geschehnisse haben, ist ja nun nix Neues:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317872

und für den GF Vollborn vom LSFV-SH:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *LSFV-SH:
> Lügen?
> Oder:
> Welche Kompetenz im Hauptamt?*​










PPS.
Der Ex-DAFV Geschäftsführer Freudenberg ist jetzt zweiter Verlagsleiter bei Möller Neue Medien  (Rute und Rolle etc.)..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Morgen noch Neues zum Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebieten wie Fehmarnbelt und das unglaubliche und anglerfeindliche Verhalten des DAFV dazu. Gibt nen neuen Thread "DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!"...



Da der DAFV ja eh ein unglaublich anglerfeindliches Verhalten an den Tag legt und wir alle das bereits wissen, überrascht mich Deine Ankündigung schon - da hast Du doch bestimmt eine Steigerung von "inkomepetent und anglerfeindlich" für morgen parat. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## prinz1 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Hallo

gestern hab ich es noch vermutet, heute wird es Gewissheit.

DAFV  -->  der Deutsche Angelfischer Vernichterverband

Mir fehlen die weiteren Worte! 
Ich geh jetzt innen Keller, heulen!

der prinz




_


----------



## Ørret (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Die Homepage vom Weser-Ems vermeldet grade das ein neuer Geschäftsführer für den Dafv gefunden wurde. Ein gewisser Alexander Seggelke,Gewässerökologe und Fischereibiologe sowie leidenschaftlicher Angler!!!!!!
Da hamse doch tatsächlich einen gefunden der sich das antut.#q#q#q


----------



## GandRalf (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Fisch&fang meldet auch!



> „Ich bin passionierter Angler und sehe in der Aufgabe eine große Chance, den Angelsport weiter auf Erfolgskurs zu bringen.“


|rolleyes

Frau H-K:



> Es ist eine große Herausforderung, aber es ist auch eine schöne Aufgabe,  die Interessen der über 500.000 organisierten Anglerinnen und Angler  gegenüber der Politik in Berlin und Brüssel zu übernehmen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

"..weiter (?) auf Erfolgskurs.." ??

Hab ich die letzten Jahre was verpasst ?

Oder hat man ihm entscheidende Details zum Angeln in D unter dem DAFV vorenthalten?

Soso..passionierter Angler.
Das gewöhnt ihm die DAFV Naturschutzriege auch noch ab[emoji18]


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das Wort "weiter" lässt wirklich tief blicken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Einfach mal googlen - Ex-Basketballprofi, bekannt auch durch Fernsehen ( „Mein Mann kann“ auf Sat.1., ne Spielshow), hat aber beim Biolgiestudium wohl nur den Bachelor geschafft und noch nicht mal den Master, geschweige denn nen Doktor..

Scheint also zum DAFV zu passen..

Vor allem wenn er die Nullergebnisse des DAFV in 40 Monaten für über 6 Millionen Anglergelder und einem zersplitternden Dachverband für ne Erfolgsgeschichte hält ;-)))

Witzig auch, wo das überall schon rum ist-  *nur auf der DAFV-Seite steht aktuell noch nix:*
http://www.dafv.de/

Unfähigkeit in Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wird also beim DAFV fortgeschrieben ;-))))

Ich wussts auch schon vor über 2 Wochen, hab aber meinen Informanten versprochen gehabt, stillzuhalten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es soll ja angeblich nen neuen Geschäftsführer geben.
> 
> Warum die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, das bei der letzten Präsidiumssitzung nur kurz erwähnt hat und damit nicht offiziell an die Öffentlichkeit geht, wird seine Gründe haben..
> 
> Ich kenn sie nicht...............


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Hab ein bischen gegoogelt, der Geschäftsführer Alexander Seggelke und der Basketballspieler sind die selbe Person.

Edit: Warst schneller.
Internet-Mensch = gläserner Mensch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich wussts ja auch schon 2 Wochen, war ja sozusagen unfair mit dem Infovorsprung ;-))


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Mit Biologie B.Sc. einen Job zu finden ist ja schonmal eine ganz ordentliche Leistung, Geschäftsführer im DAFV zählt da auch. 
Ich hoffe, dass er der Not wegen und nicht aus Überzeugung zu der Stelle gekommen ist und deshalb nicht entsprechend indoktriniert ist.

Im Gegensatz zur Präsidentin hat er einen Fischereischein und ist damit doch eigentlich überqualifiziert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Als Angler ist er sowenig bekannt wie als Fischereibiologe, man kennt ihn halt von Spielshows im Privatfernsehen und vom Basketball, da mass ich mir mal keine Beurteilung zu.....

Dass Frau Dr. nicht dazu neigt, selbständig denkende Menschen um sich zu scharen, sieht man ja daran, dass so qualifizierte Leute wie Dr. Meinelt die Flucht ergriffen haben...

Warum man einen Biologen statt eines Juristen, eines Betriebswirtschaftlers oder wenigstens einen Journalisten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit  als GF einstellt, das lässt aber auch kompetenzmäßig für die Zukunft nix in Richtung Angeln oder Angler seitens des DAFV erwarten...

Ich hatte ja mal prophezeit, dass nur jemand aus Not diesen Job beim DAFV  annehmen könne (weil er nix anderes kriegt), oder weil er halt zu dumm ist, vorher über den DAFV zu googlen ....

Was hier der Fall ist, weiss ich natürlich nicht...

Ich hoffe für Herrn Seggelke, dass  er noch irgendwelche Alternativen parat hat - lang wird er den Job ja kaum mehr machen können, so wie der DAFV immer mehr zersplittert ....



PS:


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Präsidentin hat er einen Fischereischein und ist damit doch eigentlich überqualifiziert?


Der gefällt mir, hätte von mir  sein können ;-))))


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Baskettball & Hartz IV-TV-Karriere sind mir im Prinzip völlig wurscht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum man einen Biologen statt eines Juristen, eines Betriebswirtschaftlers oder wenigstens einen Journalisten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit  als GF einstellt, das lässt aber auch kompetenzmäßig für die Zukunft nix in Richtung Angeln oder Angler seitens des DAFV erwarten...


*DAS* ist der Knackpunkt!

Wie kann man jemanden quasi frisch von der Uni für den Posten eines GFs anstellen?! #q

Natürlich ist die zu besetzende Stelle inhaltlich und kompetenzbezogen nicht mit einem "normalen" Geschäftsführerposten zu vergleichen;
lt. Satzung ist das geschäftsführende Präsidium inkl. Präsidentin übermächtig, 
Rest-Präsidium und Mitglieder haben verdammt wenig zu melden, 
die GFs quasi gar nix, sind rein ausführende Kräfte.

Trotzdem ist es ein NoGo, einen Rookie auf so einen Posten zu hebeln.

Was sagt das über die zukünftige Arbeit aus?
Was sagt das über die aus, die die Stelle so besetzen?

Und warum wohl, meldet ausgerechnet Weser-Ems das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

http://www.fischfauna-online.de/cms...lke_2015_fischfauna_ochtum_bachelorarbeit.pdf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der passt zum DAFV wie Faust aufs Auge! In seiner Bachelorarbeit bedankt er sich schon einmal zu Beginn beim BUND für die Unterstützung...

Wenn man weiter liest - so finde ich - kann man schon erahnen, warum der beim Naturschutzverband DAFV einen Job bekommen hat. Interessant ist auch, dass man nichts über ihn zum Thema angeln findet- außer in 2 Interviews. 

Nicht einmal Leserbriefe...


----------



## Ørret (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Die Ochtum gehört zu WE ,studiert hat er in Bremen .....da ist die Verbindung zu WE und Salva....War Pieper nicht auch schon mal im Gespräch für den Präsidentenposten beim Bundesverband????
Irgendwann einmal wird der Dafv wohl komplett von WE und SH regiert,so wie sie sich da die Pöstchen zuschanzen...Vollborn bekommt bestimmt auch bald ein Job da.
Das WE jemals aus dem Bundesverband austritt ,die Hoffnung hab ich schon längst aufgegeben....das wird Pieper schon zu verhindern wissen!
Bleibt zu hoffen das die anderen Landesverbände sich das nicht bieten lassen und austreten,so das der Bundesverband bald pleite ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

http://www.pachtverein.de/engagement/renaturierung-fliessgewaesser/
http://www.pachtverein.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Projektbericht-4.pdf

Bis Februar 2016 hat er auf jeden Fall an einem Masterstudiengang teilgenommen. (Hoffentlich nicht für den DAFV Posten abgebrochen.)

Im Voraus dürfen wir ihn noch nicht aburteilen, er soll sich gerne beweisen dürfen.
Keine anglerfeindlichen Aussagen oder gar nichts tun, wäre schon eine Hebung des allgemeinen DAFV-Niveaus.


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bis Februar 2016 hat er auf jeden Fall an einem Masterstudiengang teilgenommen. (Hoffentlich nicht für den DAFV Posten abgebrochen.)
> Im Voraus dürfen wir ihn noch nicht aburteilen, er soll sich gerne beweisen dürfen.



Vom Master of Biology zum Master of Disaster ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Im Voraus dürfen wir ihn noch nicht aburteilen, er soll sich gerne beweisen dürfen.


Keine Frage....

Aber das hellste Licht am Christbaum kann er ja nicht sein, wenn er davon träumt (so die Aussagen stimmen), es ausgerechnet im anglerfeindlichen DAFV als  "große Chance den *Angelsport* weiter auf Erfolgskurs zu bringen“ zu sehen .....

Davon ab, dass er wohl zuerst mal sprachregelungstechnisch eingenordet wird, dass es bei einem Schützerverband wie dem DAFV keine "Sportangeln"; sondern bestenfalls "Angelfischen" gibt....


Davon ab gilt für mich erst mal auch das grundsätzlich weiter:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja mal prophezeit, dass nur jemand aus Not diesen Job beim DAFV  annehmen könne (weil er nix anderes kriegt), oder weil er halt zu dumm ist, vorher über den DAFV zu googlen ....
> 
> Was hier der Fall ist, weiss ich natürlich nicht...
> 
> Ich hoffe für Herrn Seggelke, dass  er noch irgendwelche Alternativen parat hat - lang wird er den Job ja kaum mehr machen können, so wie der DAFV immer mehr zersplittert ....



Vielleicht sollte ihm jemand mal Freudenbergs Nummer geben, oder die von Dr. Meinelt???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ihm jemand mal Freudenbergs Nummer geben, oder die von Dr. Meinelt???



Ich habe ihm gerade zur neuen Herausforderung per Mail gratuliert und ihm gleichzeitig einen Link hierher eingefügt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

pöööhse...
Gefällt mir ...
;-)))

Immer noch keine Meldung dazu auf der DAFV - Seite - doch Fake??
;-)))))

Oder einfach die normale Unfähigkeit vom DAFV????



PS:
Mit Deiner Mail dürften meine Interviewchancen gesunken sein ;-))))


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber denke, dass die hier auch mitlesen.
Von den LV´s sowieso.
Oder ist das "Lügenboard" tabu für ordentliche DAFV´ler?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Dass die mitlesen ist eh klar, viele sind auch angemeldet bei uns..

Aber der neue GF, da hatte ich noch die Hoffnung, dass er das AB nich kennt... 
;-)))

(weil, wenn er uns kennt und trotzdem da unterschrieben hätte, zeigt das nur, dass die Hochschulreife auch nicht mehr das sein kann, was es mal war...)
:g:g:g


----------



## Tricast (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ørret schrieb:


> Die Ochtum gehört zu WE ,studiert hat er in Bremen .....da ist die Verbindung zu WE und Salva..../QUOTE]
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gehört der untersuchte Ochtumabschnitt zu SAV Links der Weser und der Verein ist Mitglied im Fachverband für Castingsport und Gewässerschutz; Landesfischereiverband Bremen. Aber das ist auch nicht besser als Weser-Ems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Tricast schrieb:


> Aber das ist auch nicht besser als Weser-Ems.


Wohl wahr - aber danke für die Info!!


----------



## Ørret (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Stimmt Heinz du hast vollkommen recht.Ich hatte mir die Arbeit noch nicht durchgelesen. Ein großer Teil der Ochtum liegt aber auf WE Gebiet, deswegen mein Irrtum.
Aber naja die beiden Verbände tun sich wirklich nicht viel....der Biologe turnt ja des öfteren mal in Bremen rum.

Bis denn...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Scheinbar arbeitet der Herr Seggelke doch an seinem Master:
Am 13. Juli 2016, 18.00 Uhr, findet ein Masterkolloquium in Bremen mit Alexander Seggelke statt, Thema ist die "Effizienz von Kiesbettrenaturierungen und deren Auswirkung auf die Fischfauna in zwei Tieflandbächen in Niedersachsen"..

Bedeutet:
Ein absolut unerfahrener Biologe soll also direkt nach der Uni die Geschäftsführung des DAFV übernehmen ...

Seine Kompetenzen in betriebswirtschaftlichen und rechtlichen Aspekten (beides ja im zerfallenden DAFV mehr als wichtig) und Fähigkeiten zu Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (bisher ja quasi nicht vorhanden) sind aus den bisher vorliegenden Daten nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das ist durchaus ein Thema von Anglerinteresse, da viele Tieflandbäche durch Eintrag von Sand erheblich geschädigt sind.
Wenn er andere menschengemachte Probleme (Angelverbote, Abknüppeln, DAFV selbst....) auch mit Interesse nachgehen wird, kann man ihm nichts vorwerfen.
Politische Kompetenz ist im DAFV wahrscheinlich vorhanden, nicht zu nutzen ist jedenfalls schlimmer als keine zu besitzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das ist durchaus ein Thema von Anglerinteresse, da viele Tieflandbäche durch Eintrag von Sand erheblich geschädigt sind.


Bewirtschafterinteresse - Angler müssen nehmen, was kommt.

Davon ab:
Was ist wichtiger, um einen Verband als Geschäftsführer zu leiten?
Fundierte Kenntnissse in Recht, Betriebswirtschaft und für die dringend notwendige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Kommunikation??

Oder tatsächlich Kenntnisse in Fischereibiologie oder ein Master über sandbefrachtete Tieflandbäche?

Und nein, politische Kompetenz ist da nicht vorhanden (oder bitte aufzeigen, wo die in den letzten über 3 Jahren für über 6 Millionen Anglerkohle zum tragen kam (wäre sie vorhanden, wäre sie zum tragen gekommen, da politische Kompetenz die Verbreitung in der Öffentlichkeit beinhaltet - fehlt die Verbreitung, fehlt auch die Kompetenz)) ..


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Was ist wichtiger, um einen Verband als Geschäftsführer zu leiten?
> Fundierte Kenntnissse in Recht, Betriebswirtschaft und für die dringend notwendige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Kommunikation??



Thomas.....

Fundierte Kenntnisse in den von Dir genannten Bereichen sind zwar für gewöhnlich Voraussetzung für die Funktion eines Geschäftsführers, dürften jedoch im Fall des DAFV beim Stelleninhaber alsbald für Ernüchterung sorgen, verbunden mit der Erkenntnis schnellstmöglich weitere Bewerbungen an andere Arbeitgeber zu schicken, solange die Probezeit noch ein schnelles ausklinken aus diesem Trümmerladen ermöglicht.


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Neben dem völlig unbekannten Tätigkeitsfeld einer Geschäftrführertätigkeit auch noch den Master machen? Selbst in einem funktionierenden Betrieb ist Ersteres schon eine Mammutaufgabe.

@Laichzeit
Nicht der Eintrag von Sand in Tieflandbäche sollte das Problem sein, sondern der Eintrag und Ablagerungen von Schlamm/Erde von landwirtschaftlichen Flächen auf die Kiesbetten.


----------



## keilerkopf (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Mahlzeit zusammen.
 Ich bin gerade über die Beiträge gestolpert und bin erschüttert.

 Klein machen eines Berufsabschlusses, den sicherlich viele Menschen gerne erreicht hätten:

 "hat aber beim Biolgiestudium wohl nur den Bachelor geschafft und noch nicht mal den Master, geschweige denn nen Doktor.."

 @Thomas9904: Wieviele Hochschulabschlüsse hast du? 


 Unbekannte Personen als dumm bezeichnen:

 "Ich hatte ja mal prophezeit, dass nur jemand aus Not diesen Job beim DAFV annehmen könne (weil er nix anderes kriegt), oder weil er halt zu dumm ist, vorher über den DAFV zu googlen ....
"

 "Aber das hellste Licht am Christbaum kann er ja nicht sein, wenn er davon träumt (so die Aussagen stimmen), es ausgerechnet im anglerfeindlichen DAFV als "große Chance den *Angelsport* weiter auf Erfolgskurs zu bringen“ zu sehen ....."

 "
 (weil, wenn er uns kennt und trotzdem da unterschrieben hätte, zeigt das nur, dass die Hochschulreife auch nicht mehr das sein kann, was es mal war...)
:g:g:g
 "

 Parallel werden hier auf Basis von "Internetrecherche" Verschwörungstheorien erstellt.

 Ist das das Niveau, das hier angestrebt wird?

 Es ist kein Wunder, wenn jede Form sachlich berechtigter (konstruktiver) Kritik nicht ernst genommen wird, wenn Sie durch Polemik, Sarkasmus, Herabwürdigung von Personen in den Hintergrund tritt.

 Diese Beiträge gehören nicht in eine Rubrik "News und Aktuelles". Das gehört in "Klatsch und Tratsch".

 Viele Grüße
 keilerkopf


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Auf der DAFV - Seite ist immer noch nix zu finden zum neuen GF....

Dass "interessanterweise" das Masterkolloquium vom neuen GF des DAFV, Herrn Seggelke, zum Thema stattfindet, das praktisch die Arbeit vom Weser-Ems Biologen Salva mit begutachten/begleiten soll und nun ausgerechnet genau derjenige dann zum neuen GF wird, (über die Verbindung zu Weser-Ems, wo der Finanzvize des DAFV, Pieper, Präsi der dortigen Angelgruppe ist und Salva von W-E Referent für Naturschutz), das ist mindestens so viel Gemauschel wie der Umzug der Geschäftsstelle zur FDP ins Thomas Dehler Haus in Berlin bei einer FDP-Politikern als Präsidentin..

Da hätten sie sich gleich die Ausschreibung sparen können, oder?

Oder wars halt doch der letzte Notnagel, weil sich auf die jämmerliche Ausschreibung des DAFV doch niemand beworben hat, den sie präsentieren wollten/konnten?

Nur mal so zum drüber nachdenken und von wegen "nur Internetrecherche", da sind wir schon deutlich breiter aufgestellt...........

Und ja, wer freiwillig zum DAFV geht, der muss ja entweder in Not sein, oder.....................

Es hat schon seine Gründe, wenn seriöse Leute wie Dr. Meinelt gehen, oder Freudenberg oder viele der anderen, die inzwischen hingeschmissen haben...

Nur auch mal da drüber nachdenken...


----------



## keilerkopf (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Auf die Verschwörungstheorien gehe ich nicht weiter ein.

 Dennoch meine Fragen erneut:
 Welcher Berufsabschluss legitimiert hier dazu, einen Bachelorabschluss im Bereich der Biologie klein zu schreiben?

 Ist das das Niveau, das hier angestrebt wird?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich hab nix kleingeschrieben, nur festgestellt.

Und sofort auch nachgereicht, dass er gerade am Master dran ist.

Und auch dargelegt, dass jemand der von Recht/Juristerei, Betriebswirtschaft und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Ahnung hätte, viel dringender in diesem Verband gebraucht würde, als noch ein Biologe (dazu ein unerfahrener, frisch von der Uni) - ob es nicht jemand "Gestandenen" (mal grundsätzlich, egal ob Biologe oder Jurist) mit Erfahrung bräuchte für so einen Posten ??


----------



## Sharpo (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Auf die Verschwörungstheorien gehe ich nicht weiter ein.
> 
> Dennoch meine Fragen erneut:
> Welcher Berufsabschluss legitimiert hier dazu, einen Bachelorabschluss im Bereich der Biologie klein zu schreiben?
> ...



Den Abschluss schreib doch keiner klein.

Es geht hier um den Posten eines Geschäftsführers.
Geschäftsführer eines Vereins hat nichts mit Biologie zu tun.
Für den Job als Geschäftsführer kommen ganz andere Fähigkeiten zum Tragen.

Auch ist es seeehr fraglich ob sich ein Neuling in diesem Haifischbecken DAFV durchsetzen kann. Eher unwahrscheinlich.
Grund: Es haben schon sehr erfahrene Personen das Boot DAFV freiwilig verlassen. Nicht ohne Grund.
Auch sollte man sich im DAFV diese Rücktritte nicht schön reden.
Es haben zum Teil sehr engagierte Leute das Handtuch geworfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Und es wäre schön gewesen, wenn Keilerkopf auch vollständg zitiert hätte (das zum Thema "Nivea"):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja mal prophezeit, dass nur jemand aus Not diesen Job beim DAFV  annehmen könne (weil er nix anderes kriegt), oder weil er halt zu dumm ist, vorher über den DAFV zu googlen ....
> 
> *Was hier der Fall ist, weiss ich natürlich nicht...*
> 
> Ich hoffe für Herrn Seggelke, dass  er noch irgendwelche Alternativen parat hat - lang wird er den Job ja kaum mehr machen können, so wie der DAFV immer mehr zersplittert ....




PS:
Ich persönlich glaube, dass die vom DAFV (Präsidentin und die "Weser-Ems-Linie") den armen Kerl schlicht reingelegt haben und ihm nicht ansatzweise erzählt, was ihn da erwartet...


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Richtig, es geht um die Qualifikation eines Geschäftsführer für einen Bundesverband, namentlich des DAFV. 

Seine Qualifikation oder die Abschlüsse in Biologie wurden nicht in Zweifel gezogen.  

Hälst Du einen frischen Uniabsolventen im Fachbereich Biologie als für den Job eines Geschäftsführers in dieser Position und Situation des DAFV etwa tatsächlich für geeignet? 

Oder erscheint da nicht jemand mit langjähriger Berufserfahrung in betriebswissenschaftlichen oder rechtlichen Dingen deutlich besser geeignet und qualifiziert? 

Wenn nicht, dann dürften grundlegende Kenntnisse über die Voraussetzung und Inhalte über die Befähigung einer solchen Position fehlen!


----------



## Sharpo (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Mich würde eher interessieren was diesen Herrn zum GF befähigt?
Referenzen?
Dies bleibt aber wohl DAFV- Geheimnis.

(Ich kenne Prof. Dr. die nicht mal einen Dreisatz rechnen können. Von daher ...schxxss was auf einen Akademikertitel.)


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Dies bliebe tatsächlich mal abzuklären! Wird uns wohl aber keiner beantworten!


----------



## Sharpo (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Nochmal kurz was zu den besagten Verschwörungstheorien.

So weit ich mich erinnere wurde verantwortlichen Personen die Gelegenheit gegeben sich zu äussern.
Und dies schon über mehrere Jahre.
Diese Kommunikation verweigert nicht das Anglerboard in Form von Thomas sondern der DAFV und andere.


----------



## keilerkopf (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Richtig, es geht um die Qualifikation eines Geschäftsführer für einen Bundesverband, namentlich des DAFV.
> 
> Seine Qualifikation oder die Abschlüsse in Biologie wurden nicht in Zweifel gezogen.
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich weiß es aktuell schlicht und ergreifend nicht, da ich weder die Person, deren Vita, noch das genaue Stellenprofil kenne und auch beim Einstellgespräch nicht mit dabei war.

Was ich nachvollziehen kann, sind die Fragen, die du stellst. Die habe ich auch.

Was mich einfach zur Weißglut bringt ist nicht die sachliche Frage. Es sind die Angriffe und Abwertungen von Personen, Berufsgruppen etc.. Das, was damit erreicht wird, ist leider nur folgendes:
- Fokussierung auf die persönlichen Angriffe
- Ignoranz für die Sachebene

Kannst du nachvollziehen, was ich meine?

Alternativ gerne auch weiterführende vernetzende Gespräche am Wasser bei nem kühlen Blonden und der Aussicht auf einen schönen Hecht an der Spinnrute. ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich persönlich glaube, dass die vom DAFV (Präsidentin und die "Weser-Ems-Linie") den armen Kerl schlicht reingelegt haben und ihm nicht ansatzweise erzählt, was ihn da erwartet...



Wer sich reinlegen lässt..

Was ihn erwartet,lässt sich doch in einem (dem DAFV nur zu gut) bekannten dt.Angelforum nachlesen [emoji6] 


Wer heutzutage Qualifikations-
technisch etwas "mitbringt" und dafür im Gegenzug einen gew.Anspruch erwartet,informiert sich i.d.R.im Vorfeld umfassend(!)

Inkl.möglicher kritischer Stimmen zum zukünftigen AG.

Wer eins und eins addieren kann,wäre bereits beim merkwürdigen DAFV Personalschwund hellhörig geworden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich weiß es aktuell schlicht und ergreifend nicht, da ich weder die Person, deren Vita, noch das genaue Stellenprofil kenne und auch beim Einstellgespräch nicht mit dabei war.



Ich kann dieses shit-störmchen schon einigermaßen verstehen.

Wenn ich mich auf eine solche Position bewerbe, dann erkundige ich mich vorher genauestens über meinen zukünftigen Arbeitgeber. Je nachdem über welches öffentliche Ansehen dieser verfügt, kann eine Anstellung durchaus auch negative Folgen für meine weitere Karriere haben. Denn als Geschäftsführer ist man in einer etwas anderen Position, als z.B. eine Sekretärin. Geht das Unternehmen den Bach runter, macht sich das in meiner Vita als verantwortlichem Geschäftsführer nicht grade gut. Außerdem kann man unterstellen, dass sich jemand nicht für eine solche Position bewirbt, wenn er dort nicht längerfristig arbeiten möchte. 

Normalerweise.

In so fern kann man weiter unterstellen, dass er sich blauäugig auf ein Unterfangen eingelassen hat, ohne zuvor mit der erforderlichen Gründlichkeit zu recherchieren. Oder er sucht ein kurzfristiges Plätzchen zur finanziellen Überbrückung einer sonst anstehenden Durststrecke. 

Im Grunde ist es gleichgültig. Wer sich bei einem Arbeitgeber mir solch negativer Vita in verantwortlicher Position einstellen lässt, muss es sich gefallen lassen als dubios empfunden zu werden.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

sorry, das ist zu pauschal,
 So mancher "Sanierer" hat sich bewußt für ein Unternehmen mit Problemen entschieden.
 Und jahrelang Leistungssport heißt für mich auch Willensstärke und Durchsetzungsvermögen.
 Ein paar gute praktische Erfahrungen auf notwendigen Gebieten könnte er trotzdem mitbringen.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich kenne genug arbeitslose Biologen, da muss man Opportunist sein.
Die Stelle wegen dem Versagen des DAFV oder ideologischen Unterschieden auszuschlagen, kann sich nicht jeder erlauben.
Den Posten anzunehmen kann man ihm wirklich nicht verübeln.
Das Wichtigste ist jedenfalls, dass er sich nicht als anglerfeindlich rausstellt.
Ob er als GF taugt, ist da doch eher nebensächlich. Wenn er nicht anglerfeindlich ist und halbwegs gut arbeitet, macht er keine neuen Probleme, falls er nicht taugt, beschleunigt das nur das Unausweichliche.

Bei DAFV haben anscheinend einige sehr hohe Ansprüche, mehr war kaum zu erwarten. Jegliche Politiker, die qualifiziert sind, wittern das Karriere-Abstellgleis schon Meilen gegen den Wind.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Was mich einfach zur Weißglut bringt ist nicht die sachliche Frage. Es sind die Angriffe und Abwertungen von Personen, Berufsgruppen etc..


Du hast sicherlich ein Stück weit recht.

Bedenke aber auch, dass viele den DAFV nicht mehr emotionslos bewerten können (ich schon gar nicht);
zu viel Mist ist gelaufen, viel Frust über so unglaublich miese Performance hat sich angestaut,
und im Pöbeln ist die andere Seite nicht zimperlich, Beschimpfungen als Lügner, etc. (auch bei mir persönlich).

Wenn jemand z.B. bei der NPD als Propagandaoffizier anfängt, hat er bei mir verschixxen, da gibt es auch keinen Welpenschutz für unwissende, mittellose Uniabgänger.

Ein äußerst dickes Fell wird der Herr Neu-Geschäftsführer sowieso bald dringend brauchen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer sich bei einem Arbeitgeber mir solch negativer Vita in verantwortlicher Position einstellen lässt, muss es sich gefallen lassen als dubios empfunden zu werden.


|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wie dringend Qualifikationen und/oder praktische Erfahrung in Kommunikation und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit notwendig wären - und wie vernachlässigbar Kenntnisse in Biologie zur Führung dieser Trümmertruppe sind - sieht man z. B. daran, dass es immer noch nur die Meldung von Weser-Ems gibt!

Aber auf der Seite des DAFV immer noch nicht über den GF informiert oder dieser in angemessener Form mit all seinen Qualifikationen, Fähigkeiten und Kenntnissen vorgestellt wird, um ihm den Start zu erleichtern...

Weder scheinen also das Präsidium oder die zukünftig ihm Unterstellten im Hauptamt einen einfachen Start für ihn zu wollen, noch scheint es der neue GF einzufordern.


Vielsagend.........


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



angler1996 schrieb:


> sorry, das ist zu pauschal,
> So mancher "Sanierer" hat sich bewußt für ein Unternehmen mit Problemen entschieden.



Sicher. Jedoch sind solche Sanierer hochqualifizierte Spezialisten mit jahrelanger Berufserfahrung. 
Und grade so jemand muss noch Möglichkeiten zur Sanierung sehen.
Beim DAFV wäre die Grundvoraussetzung der Austausch des gesamten Präsidiums. Eine Unmöglichkeit für einen Geschäftsführer. Und selbst wenn, gegen wen sollte man austauschen?

Der DAFV lebt einzig und alleine von der Ignoranz und Lethargie der organisierten Angler. Das ist keine Basis für eine Sanierung, sondern ein langsam bröckelndes Podest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Beim DAFV wäre die Grundvoraussetzung der Austausch des gesamten Präsidiums.


Nicht nur Austausch, auch deutliche Reduzierung.

Dazu auch Änderung von Satzung und Fusionsvertrag, erarbeiten gemeinsamer angelpolitischer Ziele, Austausch und Reduzierung der Hauptamtler (Reduzierung, weil nur noch Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, dafür da gutbezahlte, richtige Profis und keine Biologen, die auch mal groß tun wollen statt biologisieren).

Dazu entfernen sich als anglerfeindlich herausgestellter Landesverbände bzw. deren Haupt- und Ehrenamtler (Baden-Württemberg (Nacht- und Kinderangelverbot), Westfalen-Lippe (Angler Denkzettel verpassen), Weser-Ems (einknicken vor Behörden bei Angelverboten statt kämpfen wie der AV-NDS), LSFV-SH (Unterstützung von Frau Dr. beim akzeptieren der neuen Verordnung in FFH-Gebieten mit Angelverbot), etc., etc. .).

Ja, danach könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass ein DAFV *eine kleine Chance *zur Reformation hätte - *wenn nur einer der genannten Punkte nicht erfüllt wäre, wird der DAFV weiter nur Anglern schaden!*

Und je länger er weitermachen kann, umso mehr verbrannte Erde für Angler in immer mehr Verboten verursachen, mittragen oder aktiv fordern und fördern.

Aber diese Richtung wird der neue GF wohl kaum gehen als Berufsanfänger, geschweige denn das alles überblicken (sonst hätt  er sich ja ne aussichtreichere Stelle gesucht als einen zerfallenden DAFV)..

Und da schliesst sich dann wieder der Kreis und wir kommen zurück zum Thema
_ Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter_:
Wer solche Berufsanfänger für solch eigentlich wichtige Posten einstellt, will wohl kaum was Gutes für den Verband oder die ihn am Ende bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer, sondern der verfolgt nur ganz eigene Interessen (evtl. Greenwashing für die näxte Bundestagswahl?) ....

Da es kein Anglerverband ist, sondern ein Angelfischerverband, muss ich das etwas korrigieren, wenngleich die Grundanalyse richtig ist:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der DAFV lebt einzig und alleine von der Ignoranz und Lethargie der organisierten Ang*elfischer*. Das ist keine Basis für eine Sanierung, sondern ein langsam bröckelndes Podest.


----------



## keilerkopf (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du hast sicherlich ein Stück weit recht.
> 
> Bedenke aber auch, dass viele den DAFV nicht mehr emotionslos bewerten können (ich schon gar nicht);
> zu viel Mist ist gelaufen, viel Frust über so unglaublich miese Performance hat sich angestaut,
> ...



Nein, da gehe ich nicht mit. Der hier persönlich angegangene Mensch hat hier vermutlich niemanden beleidigt. Somit ist das für mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht in Ordnung.

Die NPD (ich will hier keine Diskussion darüber anfangen), die teils menschenverachtende Positionen einnimmt, mit dem DAFV zu vergleichen, finde ich nebenbei durchaus gewagt, auch, wenn ich weiß, was gemeint ist.

Zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen, die ich ziemlich konkret an Thomas9904 gestellt habe (der am massivsten ausgeteilt hat), hat er übrigens auch noch nicht geantwortet. Das muss natürlich niemand, ist für mich allerdings ein Zeichen fehlender Dialogfähigkeit.

Ein simples: "Ja, bin voll übers Ziel rausgeschossen in der Emotion" hätte gereicht.

Wie gesagt: In der Sache kann ich Fragen, Kritik etc. durchaus verstehen, die Art und Weise ist für mich katastrophal.

VG
keilerkopf


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich stehe zu meinen Aussagen (den gesamten mit entsprechendem Kontext, nicht nur zu den von Dir nur teilweise zitierten).


----------



## Sharpo (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

In DE gillt immer noch die freie Meinungsäusserung.
Wie harsch diese ist, ist uninteressant.
Mag den ein oder anderen nicht gefallen. 
Man kann es nicht jeden recht machen.
Der eine Menschenschlag steht auf kuscheln und um den heissen brei reden und die anderen auf klare Worte.
Bei uns im Pott wurde lange Zeit klartext gesprochen. Mittlerweile setzt sich auchimmer mehr dieses kuscheln durch. "Das kann man doch soo nicht sagen." Blablabla, Bullshit. Man muss es so sagen.
Thomas hat mit seiner Wortwahl absolut den Nagel auf den Punkt getroffen.
Wem es nicht passt soll urück in sein Schneckenhaus und Babysittern.

Alle Jahre wieder diese Diskussion um den Ton.

Ich frage mich was wichtiger ist?
Fakten oder der Ton?
Und vorallem....die Machenschaften des DAFV + diverser Landesfischereiverbände oder der Ton im Anglerboard?

Wenn der Kollege sich beschweren möchte sollte er beim DAFV welcher den Anglern ans Bein pinkelt anfangen ...und nicht beim Aufklärer sich über den Ton beschweren.

Lächerlich sowas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Und damit ist ja nun alles zum Offtopic "Ton" gesagt, bitte wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
"Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter"


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Cool, der DAFV ist aufgewacht und meldet nun nach Weser-Ems und uns auch seinen neuen GF:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...itteilungen/dafv-stellt-geschaeftsfuehrer-ein

Sie müssen ihren neuen GF aber sprachlich noch auf Linie bringen - er kann doch als Geschäftsführer eines Naturschutzverbandes nicht von "Sport"angeln reden, das er weiter auf Erfolgskurs bringen will!!!!

Zumal dann nicht, wenn sein Verband nicht der "Sportanglerverband", sondern der "Angelfischer"verband ist..

Also wenn er was vorwärts bringen will, dann das Angelfischen ....
:g:g:g


Das haben sie dann auch noch so "schnell" reingeschustert, dass sie unten dran stehen haben:
Deutschger Angelfischerverband e.V.

Vielleicht lesen die mit und haben sich nun zum "schnellen" Handeln entschlossen  - dann wisst ihr nun auch, DAFV, dass ihr nen Schreibfehler drinne habt (gescreenshotted natürlich).....

Net so schlimm, nur bezeichnend.....
;-))))

Zu Qualifikationen, Aufgaben des neuen GF im Zeichen des zerfallenden DAFV, etc.:
Kein Wort natürlich, wie nicht anders zu erwarten bei so einer Trümmertruppe......
;-)))))


----------



## ayron (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der Fisch auf dem Foto lebt ja augenscheinlich noch .....nananana


----------



## Ørret (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der AVN war auch schneller.Die hatten es gestern schon drin.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Leute, gebt ihm eine Chance. 

Statt hier zu polemisieren wäre es sicher geschickter gewesen, ihn um ein Interview zu bitten und direkt zu fragen, warum er glaubt, mit seinem Profil die richtige Person für den Job zu sein und was er für die Angler zu tun gedenkt.

Sachlichkeit ist eine wichtige Voraussetzung für einen Dialog.

Ich bin auch skeptisch, ob er den Anforderungen, gerade im Hinblick auf Verhandlungsgeschick, Durchsetzungsfähigkeit und in Rechtsfragen, gerecht werden kann. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Norbi (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Fürs Interview ist es jetzt zuspäht,jetzt hat Er Order:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das war da schon zu spät:


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm gerade zur neuen Herausforderung per Mail gratuliert und ihm gleichzeitig einen Link hierher eingefügt...



Als Profi musser trotzdem natürlich antworten und Interview geben, davon ab - gerade kritischen und hetzenden Medien.


PS:
Auch noch witzig:
Obwohl der Beitrag gerade erst heute eingestellt wurde (14.07. 2016) trägt er das Datum  vom 05.07.2016


----------



## willmalwassagen (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Gebt dem Berufsanfänger einfach eine faire Chance. Der soll sich einarbeiten und dann liefern. Bis dahin diese Person einfach in Ruhe lernen lassen.
Dass da ein Biologe eingestellt wurde und kein Verwaltungswirt ist Anglerverband typisch. Unser Verband in BW hat auch keinen Verwaltungsfachmann eingestellt. Aber inzwischen 6 Biologen.
Das  muss nicht zwingend richtig sein wie man in BW leicht erkennen kann.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Profi musser trotzdem natürlich antworten und Interview geben, davon ab - gerade kritischen und hetzenden Medien.



Ich schicke dir persönlich eine gute Flasche Wein, wenn du einen Interview-Termin bei Frau Dr. bekommst. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich schicke dir persönlich eine gute Flasche Wein, wenn du einen Interview-Termin bei Frau Dr. bekommst. :m



Sie hatte ja schon mal zugesagt, bis sie dann aus dem LSFV-SH "gewarnt" wurde  - zur Erinnerung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709

:g:g:g



PS:
Da von den damaligen Fragen eh noch keine beantwortet, geschweige denn gelöst wurde, könnte man die ja quasi auch 1:1 dem neuen GF vorlegen .........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der Rechtsverdreher aus SH wäre auch mal ein interessanter Interview-Gast. Aber ich befürchte, der hat für dich auch keine Zeit ...


----------



## Honeyball (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Der müsste doch klar befürchten, in seinen Machenschaften bloß gestellt zu werden. Die ersten ihm gefährlich werdenden Ansätze in seinem eigenen Forum hat er doch quasi diktatorisch gekappt. Diese Chance hätte er hier nicht.
Mich wundert eher, dass er nicht die Chance zum"Aufstieg" ergriffen hat und weiter in seinem LV werkelt. Aber wer zieht schon freiwillig aus Kiel nach Berlin, zumal er da ja seinen CDU-Wahlkreis hat:m
Ich finde aber auch: Lasst den Neuen doch erstmal anfangen, ohne ihn direkt vorzuverurteilen. Vielleicht haben wir Glück und er macht nix, so wie der ganze Laden ja schon länger. Gefährlich wird's doch allenthalben erst, wenn die was machen, wie sich jüngst gezeigt hat|rolleyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sondern der verfolgt nur ganz eigene Interessen (evtl. Greenwashing für die näxte Bundestagswahl?) ....



Noch mehr anschleimendes Greenwashing ala DAFV BV und div.LV ? 

Mir hängt das jetzige bereits grenzwertig zum Hals raus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das war da schon zu spät:





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm gerade zur neuen  Herausforderung per Mail gratuliert und ihm gleichzeitig einen Link  hierher eingefügt...



Ja, ja, habe ich jetzt verstanden... |rolleyes

Mal im Ernst- Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass er Dir ein Interview geben dürfte? Dir, dem Typen vom Lügenboard? Im Leben nicht!

Ich finde im übrigen nicht, dass der neue GF hier persönlich angegriffen wurde! Es wurde lediglich seine Eignung in Frage gestellt, da die Auswahl dann für manche doch überraschend wirkt. Das wurde begründet und moniert. Der DAFV hätte ja die Auswahl begründen und eine ausführliche Vorstellung des neuen GF vornehmen können. Diese Chance haben die mal wieder versäumt! Darf man sich dann wundern, dass es im WWW Spekulationen und Irritationen gibt? Ich glaube NEIN!

Ich stelle als Naturschutzverband für die Position des GF einen Biologen ein, obwohl seine Aufgaben in der Leitung der Geschäftsstelle liegt? Stellt eine Bank einen Hausmeister als Filialleiter ein, weil sie mit Immobilien zu tun hat? Wohl eher nicht...

Hier fiel der Begriff Sanierer. Den hätte es gebraucht- wenn auch nicht als GF, sondern als Präsidenten. Der GF soll sich um die Geschäftstelle kümmern und gut. Ein Sanierer braucht es im DAFV aber viel, viel dringender. Jemanden der den Laden im Detail prüft und zerlegt, alles aufdeckt und anschließend repariert und das Lager der gespaltenen Trümmertruppen an die Hand nimmt und wieder zusammenführt. Allerdings fällt mir da nur eine Person ein, die den DAFV so noch retten könnte und der hat einen sicheren Job bei der Kirche- nämlich Gott...


----------



## gründler (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Moin Moin

Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen User hin die hier vor paar Jahren noch groß gewettert haben?
Wo sind die ganzen User hin die hier Thomas Ralle Gründler Kati Honeyball und co. "Angegriffen" haben was wir doch für "Verschwörungsthe./Illuminaten etc. und blödsinn laberer sind,ja wo sind se nu.????

Ist so ruhig geworden im Netz,auch in anderen foren geht langsam das licht aus und man sucht die letzten Kerzernstumpen ...tut weh wenn man merkt Sche...die hatten Recht....gell.


Und dabei ist das was wir gerade hier in DE. erleben erst die Spitze des Eisbergs,die nächsten Jahre werden einigen Herren und Damen noch mehr als der Stift gehen.

Glaubt man nicht? Och wir labern seit ca.1987 eh nur Dummes Zeug ..... 

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



gründler schrieb:


> tut weh wenn man merkt Sche...die hatten Recht....gell.



Recht gehabt? Dem kann man widersprechen- ich finde es ist aktuell schlimmer als hier prophezeit wurde und auch deutlich schneller bergab gegangen !

Denn wer hat auch voraussehen können, dass nach so kurzer Zeit Frau Dr. und ein Landwirt aus Friesland (naja, und ein Rookie als GF) gegen den Rest der (Angler-) Welt stehen


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310475

Das wird auch noch spannend, mal schauen wer da am Ende richtig lag.
Momentan ist der DAFV sein eifrigster Totengräber. Für 2017 dürfte das Grab noch zu flach sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das haben sie dann auch noch so "schnell" reingeschustert, dass sie unten dran stehen haben:
> Deutschger Angelfischerverband e.V.
> 
> Vielleicht lesen die mit und haben sich nun zum "schnellen" Handeln entschlossen  - dann wisst ihr nun auch, DAFV, dass ihr nen Schreibfehler drinne habt (gescreenshotted natürlich).....
> ...


Die lesen wohl doch mit - korrigieren ging jedenfalls schneller als einstellen ;-)))))

Aber er ist immer noch Angelsportler und immer noch kein Angelfischer ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ich finde es ist aktuell schlimmer als hier prophezeit wurde und auch deutlich schneller bergab gegangen !


In der Tat!
Liegt auch wohl mit dran, dass sie tatsächlich mal aktiv geworden sind, was aber auch gleich in einer Katastrophe mündet.
Das Nixtun & die Beschäftigung mit sich selbst war man ja schon gewohnt, Handlungen kennt man kaum, dass dabei aber die Inkompetenz & das Verrätertum so deutlich wird, erstaunt selbst die größten Kritiker.

In der Ebene der LVs ist es ja ähnlich.
Ich hatte bis zur nächsten HV im Herbst eine Phase befürchtet, in der die Trümmertruppe der LVs gar erstarken wird, aber auch da läuft ja Bockmist & Knatsch ohne Ende.

Und wenn man genau hinschaut, läuft das Chaos/die Mitgliederfeidliche Politik verstärkt nur bei denen aus der Gang der 'ganz auf DAFV-Linie-LVs';
SH, Weser-Ems, Westfalen&Lippe, Westf. Angelfischer, BaWü (& Bayern, ok).


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ist immer interessant ,wenn man selber mal in von einem selber früher Geschriebenem rumstöbert, weil man sich dumpf dran erinnert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Dass man bei vernünftiger Ausrichtung mit viel weniger Personal auskommen und viel bessere Arbeit als der DAFV machen kann, dürften nur welche bestreiten, die beim DAFV arbeiten_
> *Team/Personal*
> Hauptamtliche: 1 Jurist/Geschäftsführer, 1 reiner Presse/Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, 1 „Politischer“ zum Kontakt halten in Ländern/Bund/Europa, 2 Halbtagsbürokräfte.
> Ehrenamtlich: Kleines Präsidium (MAXIMAL: Präsident, Vize, Finanzen, Referent Kontakt Länder und Landesverbände und Vereine, 2 mal Kontrolle der Hauptamtlichen, Referent Wissenschaft, Referent Angeln).



Biologe stand da keiner und ich überlege immer noch, wie ein Biologe im politischen und rechtlichen Bereich angesichts der Probleme und immer mehr Verboten und Einschränkungen für Angler allüberall mit seinen sicher vorhandenen biologischen Kenntnissen helfen können soll (gilt grundsätzlich, nicht nur für den aktuellen Basketballspieler)?? 

Das ist wohl nur für den sinnlosen "Naturschutz"verband gedacht, weil man meint, da einen Biologen anstellen zu müssen......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Einen Biologen als GF in einem Naturschutzverband anzustellen macht doch Sinn. Kohle von den Anglern abzocken, kann auch ein Biologe... Um das Hobby der Zahler einschränken, ist doch für einen Biologen quasi ein Kinderspiel.

Also ist die Position optimal besetzt! Abzocken und einschränken... Verbote begründen und Kompromisse pro Naturschutz und contra Angler/ Zahler aushandeln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Der neue Geschäftsführer des DAFV: Dr. Alexander Seggelke​*
Hmmmm, nun bin ich doch erstaunt...

Laut der neu veröffentlichten AFZ-Fischwaid, in dem dortigen Editorial von Thomas Struppe (http://www.dafv.de/files/Fischwaid/afz_-_2016-2-www.pdf; siehe auch dazu: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4556003#post4556003) ist der neue Geschäftsführer nun ein gewisser *Dr.* Alexander Seggelke. 

Dann kann das wohl trotz nicht gerade häufig vorkommenden Namen, gleichem Vornamen und gleichem Studium dann sicher eher nicht der von uns vermutete Ex-Basketballprofi und Sat1-Sternchen Seggelke sein ( „Mein Mann kann“, Sat.1., Spielshow).

Denn der hat ja erst jetzt gerade Ende Juli seinen Master gemacht (hab noch nicht gehört, ob er den bestanden hat):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf der DAFV - Seite ist immer noch nix zu finden zum neuen GF....
> 
> Dass "interessanterweise" das Masterkolloquium vom neuen GF des DAFV, Herrn Seggelke, zum Thema stattfindet, das praktisch die Arbeit vom Weser-Ems Biologen Salva mit begutachten/begleiten soll und nun ausgerechnet genau derjenige dann zum neuen GF wird, (über die Verbindung zu Weser-Ems, wo der Finanzvize des DAFV, Pieper, Präsi der dortigen Angelgruppe ist und Salva von W-E Referent für Naturschutz), das ist mindestens so viel Gemauschel wie der Umzug der Geschäftsstelle zur FDP ins Thomas Dehler Haus in Berlin bei einer FDP-Politikern als Präsidentin..



Da es kaum möglich ist, in nur ca. 2 Wochen nach dem Master seinen Doktor fertig zu machen, gehe ich also davon aus, dass es sich beim Geschäftsführer des DAFV , dem Herrn *Dr.* Seggelke, den hier der DAFV in seinem Verbandsblättchen nennt, nicht die gleiche Person ist wie der von uns vermutete Alexander Seggelke.

*Wir bitten um Entschuldigung für unsere offensichtliche Falschmeldung*, sollte diese eine sein...

Wir bleiben dran und werden versuchen raus zu finden, wer denn nun dieser Geschäftsführer, dieser *Dr.* Alexander Seggelke sein kann...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Obwohl in vielen Parteien ja die Fälschung eines Dr-Titels schon eher normal zu sein scheint für eine parlamentarische Karriere und viele Politiker deswegen schon abdankten, und aktuell der Fall Hinze mit falsch behauptetem Jura-Studium ja auch Wellen schlägt, gehen wir doch sicher alle wohlwollend davon aus, dass der DAFV sowas nicht macht, und es deswegen 2 Alexander Seggelke geben muss......

Oder meint jemand, nur weil der DAFV auch in anderen Punkten die "Wahrheit" eher sehr eigenwillig auslegt (aktuell zu Angelverboten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4556003#post4556003), dass die auch hier schummeln wollen beim Titel des neuen Geschäftsführers?

Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass man nun ALLE mit Dr.-Titel im DAFV überprüfen sollte, oder meint das etwas einer von euch??...


----------



## Franky (4. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

naja Tom,
je nach Uni und Doktorvater, ist der Erwerb eines entsprechenden Titels durchaus zeitgleich oder sogar schon vorher möglich. Ist zwar laut unseren Herren Doktoren und Promotionsstudenten hier im Unternehmen eher unüblich (im Gegensatz zu Doktortiteln im Bereich Medizin ), aber nicht undenkbar und unmöglich.
Vielleicht ist "Ali" Seggelke aber auch ein Spaßvogel und hat seine Gesprächspartner ein wenig auf die Schippe genommen. :q :m Man konnte sich einen "Ehrendoktor" vor einigen Jahren mal bei Groupon gegen eine kleine Spende  zulegen. Von Exorzismus bis Ufologie war alles drin (!ALLES! ). 
Naja, ich überlege ja auch, ob ich Lord of Kerry werden soll....  :q

Davon aber mal ab - er selbst hat sich nicht als Doktor vorgestellt, sondern wurde von "Dritten" als solcher bezeichnet.


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder meint jemand, nur weil der DAFV auch in anderen Punkten die "Wahrheit" eher sehr eigenwillig auslegt (aktuell zu Angelverboten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4556003#post4556003), dass die auch hier schummeln wollen beim Titel des neuen Geschäftsführers?



darf man das als bewerbung auf den posten des korrekturlesers beim dafv verstehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Alles richtig, Franky!

Dann hätter aber wohl nicht alleine und nur die Einladung zum Kolloquium verschickt, sondern auch zur Dr.-Feier...

Aber ich muss das ja dann bringen, wenn solche "Details" wie ein plötzlicher Dr.-Titel offiziell im Verbandsblatt auftauchen und ich das vorher anders berichtet hatte.

Und mich entschuldigen, wenn das vorher dann eine (Falsch?)Meldung von mir gewesen wäre und es eben nicht der gleiche Herr wäre, das gehört dann dazu..

Ich lege ja Wert drauf, dass unsere Meldungen stimmen und bringe immer umgehend Berichtigungen, wenn sich was als falsch rausstellt oder dann auf einmal glaubhaft anders dargestellt wird wie hier...



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> darf man das als bewerbung auf den posten des korrekturlesers beim dafv verstehen?


Biste irre?

1.:
Ich mach selber genug Fehler (s. o., sobald ich sie bemerke, veröffentliche ich das und entschuldige mich dafür)...

2.:
Ich heuer doch nicht bei einer untergehenden Firma an....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Und es geht "munter" weiter. 
Obwohl der neue GF schon seit dem 08.08. am arbeiten sein soll, kommt der neue Newsletter mit neuen Inhalten immer noch von Dr. Spahn...

Er berichtet z. B., dass der neue GF Seggelke seine Arbeit aufgenommen habe.
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...eschaeftsfuehrer-hat-seine-arbeit-aufgenommen

Wir waren auch da wieder schneller als der DAFV selber: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319058
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vize Landau "trifft" Basis................
äääääääääääh, ja, ne is klar...

Das ist schon eine Meldung wert, wenn mal ein DAFV-Funktionär die "Basis" trifft (erwähnt werden natürlich keine Angler, sondern nur der Vereinsvorsitzende.....):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/besuch-eines-fischerfestes

Ich erinnere dabei daran:
Gruppenbild DAFV - http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4558557#post4558557
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...lichen-wirtschaftszonen-awz-noch-immer-unklar

Auch über die Kleine Anfrage wie das Versagen des DAFV in Sachen Angelverbote AWZ berichteten wird schon, auch hier also beleibe nix Neues, was der DAFV meint, veröffentlichen zu müssen:
Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt - Dementi vom DAFV verlangt!: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4550879#post4550879
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ebenfalls haben wir schon die PM zu den Infoveranstaltungen des Besatzfischprojektes vor über 3 Wochen gebracht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318154, nicht erst jetzt, wie der DAFV in seinem Newsletter.


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Schon immer widert mich diese krankhafte Wortkonstruktion "Angelfischer" an.

In einer ...nennen wir es mal "kontroversen Diskussion" ...auf Facebook mit dem Bayrischen LFV, der dieses Krüppelkonstrukt auch gern gelegentlich verwendet, hatt ich nebenbei gefragt, "was zur Hölle ist ein Angelfischer?".

Heut kam das Statement: 
_"Ein  Angelfischer ist ein Fischer, der mit der Angel fischt. Ähnlich wie ein  Netz-Fischer mit einem Netz fischt. Wir treffen diese Unterscheidung,  weil es in Bayern auch Berufsfischer gibt, die mit Netzen, Hamen, Reusen  usw. fischen."_

Diese Verbandshansels sind einfach so geil... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Und es bleibt weiter elend im DAFV..*​Ein Kommentar

Neben all dem anderen, mit, wo und bei was sich Haupt- und Ehrenamtler beim DAFV in den letzten paar Wochen blamierten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319058
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318889
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319758
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319547
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320266
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320271
nun also die neueste "Arbeitsmeldung" des DAFV auf deren Seite (was wohl wieder ohne unsere Werbung hier eh keiner lesen würde ;-)):

*BALTFISH FORUM TAGT IN FRANKFURT AM MAIN*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ngen/baltfish-forum-tagt-in-frankfurt-am-main

Kam gestern (21.09) beim DAFV, angeblich soll laut DAFV Dr. Spahn da etwas gesagt haben.
Unsere Infos schon vor zweieinhalb Wochen (03.09.) dazu waren andere:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche gabs ja wieder viele Tagungen, unter anderem mit Baltfish (Fischereidirektionen der Mitgliedsländer), dazu Verbände von Schützern und Fischern...
> 
> Da sollte nun die Dorschquote für Fischer und in wie weit man Angler (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319574) einbeziehen will (davon abhängig dann auch die Quote Fischer - je mehr Angler verzichten, desto mehr sollen Fischer fangen dürfen) festgelegt werden bzw. Druck für die jeweiligen Interessen ausgeübt werden.
> 
> Für den DAFV war Dr. Spahn anwesend, hatte sich wohl aber nach meinen Infos nicht geäussert.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Noch besser, da lag ich echt lachend auf dem Boden, die "Werbung" des DAFV für folgende Veranstaltung:
*FISCHEN FÜR MENSCHEN MIT BEHINDERUNG AM 15. OKTOBER 2016 IM SCHÖNEN SAARLAND*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/t...erung-am-15-oktober-2016-im-schoenen-saarland

Dass es nun also "nach einer längeren Anlaufzeit" dem Referenten Reiner Gube doch noch  gelungen sei, immerhin wenigstens 1 Angelveranstaltung dieses Jahr auf die Beine zu stellen, wird explizit vom DAFV gelobt (ok. man weiss ja nicht, was Referenten und Präsidiumsmitgliedermitglieder überhaupt aktiv arbeiten beim DAFV, wenn die jetzt aber schon selber so ihren eigenen Referenten mit ihrer "Werbung" in den Rücken fallen - köstlich....)....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Nun kam nochmal was dazu, Thema Dorsche:
*FANGPRÄMIEN FÜR OSTSEEDORSCHE*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/angeln-und-fischen/fangpraemien-fuer-ostseedorsche

Der DAFV bewirbt da ein Projekt TABACOD (Tagging Baltic Cod), bei dem auch das Thünen Institut mit mischt.

Es wird eine Fangprämie ausgelobt, wenn man einen der markierten Dorsche fängt und beim Thünen Institut nach festgelegten Regularien abgibt.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​*Persönliche Anmerkung:
*Das Thünen Institut stand bereits mehrmals in Kritik, sowohl was die Ermittlung der Zahl der Anglerfänge angeht (Datengrundlage etc.), wie auch, was die Bevorzugung der Berufsfischerei gegenüber den Anglern angeht.

Ich hatte da bisher immer etwas das Institut verteidigt, bzw. das nicht als systemisches Problem gesehen.

Das hat sich für mich geändert, als ich nun das Protokoll des "2. Runden Tisches zur Zukunft der Ostseefischerei" bei Frau Rodust in Potsdam gelesen habe. 

Hier ergibt sich für mich persönlich eine klar anglerfeindliche Grundhaltung aus folgender Aussage im Protokoll der Veranstaltung von Dr. Christopher Zimmermann, Institutsleiter vom TI (https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/personal/leitung/dr-christopher-zimmermann/), die er auf die Frage von Martin Momme (siehe: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/organisationFischereiverwaltung.html, Fischereireferent, Küsten- und Muschelfischerei, Fischwirtschaft der obersten Fischereibehörde in SH), welchen Einfluss eine europaweite verpflichtende Regulierung der Angelfischerei (bag limits, Laichschonzeit, Mindestgröße) auf die Fangmöglichkeiten der kommerziellen Fischerei haben könnte. 

*Sinngemäß zusammengefasst die Antwort von Zimmermann aus dem Protokoll:*
Er führt aus, dass bisher *nur die deutschen Anglerfänge *in der ICES-Bestandberechnung und Vorhersage berücksichtigt werden würden.

Daher würde eine* Reduzierung der Fänge deutscher Angler * bei gleichbleibender Gesamtsterblichkeit* also zu einer Erhöhung der Fänge/Quoten der kommerziellen Fischerei (aller Nationen, Verteilung nach dem Prinzip der relativen Stabilität) führen. *

_(Anmerkung: Da die Dänen die größte Quote haben, w*ürde der Verzicht der deutschen Angler also vor allem zu einer Erhöhung der Quote dänischer Fischer führen*. Die deutschen Fischer im DFV wollten keinen solchen Verzicht deutscher Angler!!)_

Des weiteren führte Zimmermann laut Protokoll aus, dass durch eine solche Maßnahme ebenfalls reduzierten Fänge der Angler der Nachbarstaaten, weil die NICHT in der Bestandsberechnung eingeschlossen wären, einfach im Meer bleiben würden und so Bestandssaufbau beschleunigen würden.


*Klartext:*
Da, wo es Daten zu Anglerfängen gibt (egal für wie seriös man die Anglerzahlen vom TI hält, es gibt sie), soll der so *berechnete *Minderfang deutscher Angler den Berufsfischen, durch Quotenverteilung hauptsächlich den dänischen Fischern, zugeschlagen werden. 
Da bei angeblich aber weniger Dorsch auch* weniger anglerischer Minderfang* zu erwarten ist, aber den Fischern aus einem berechneten Minderfang *mehr Quote* zugestanden werden soll, wird der deutsche Angler gleich doppelt verarsxxxxx durch einen möglichen, von der Politik und dem DAFV und Konsorten erzwungenen Verzicht..

Nur da, *wo es keine Daten zu Angelfängen* gibt und daher auch keine zu Dorschfängen, *sollen reduzierte Fänge der Angler dem Bestandsaufbau dienen.*

*Das ist in meinen Augen KLAR ANGLERFEINDLICH!!!*

*Würde es um den Dorsch gehen und NICHT um die Berufsfischerei *(auch die EU-Abgeordnete Rodust, die das Treffen initiierte, steht ja klar auf Berufsfischerseite), *müsste man die reduzierten Anglerfänge aus bekannter Datenlage* (also die deutscher Angler!!) *nicht den Fischern zuschlagen, sondern der Bestandserholung!!!*

Denn wo es keine Daten gibt (Anglerfänge Dänemark, Schweden etc.) ist ein (positiver) Effekt ja nicht berechen- oder nachweisbar. 
Wenns (angeblich) so wenig Dorsch gibt, weiss man ja nicht mal, ob überhaupt so viel Minderfänge erreich- oder berechenbar wären, dass die positive Auswirkung für den Bestand hätten.

*Fazit:*
*Wo es Daten gibt, sollen laut Protokollaussage Zimmerman also Minderfänge deutscher Angler vor allem dänischen Fischern zu Gute kommen.*

Wo man nix weiss, wo es keine Datenlage gibt, sollen nicht verifizierbare Minderfänge dänischer und schwedischer Angler dem Bestand dienen.

*Das ist für mich persönlich klar anglerfeindlich,* daher werde ich persönlich keinesfalls einen markierten Dorsch, den ich fange, für solche Projekte zur Verfügung stellen - auch nicht für einen Tausender!!

Es ist natürlich jedem Dorschangler selber überlassen, wie er das handhabt, das ist meine persönliche Entscheidung.
 Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## ulli1958m (23. September 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober
> 
> Noch besser, da lag ich echt lachend auf dem Boden, die "Werbung" des DAFV für folgende Veranstaltung:
> *FISCHEN FÜR MENSCHEN MIT BEHINDERUNG AM 15. OKTOBER 2016 IM SCHÖNEN SAARLAND*


Mein erster Gedanke war......"oh....da können aber viele Verbandler mitmachen"  .....sie machen nix und bekommen dennoch Ehrengaben 


Huii...und im Fließgewässer kann der Setzkescher genutzt werden |kopfkrat

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Nur zum Verständnis zum Thema Dorsch melden oben:
Gibt man also als Angler Daten und hilft dem Thünen Institut, ist das die Grundlage dafür, dass Dorschfänge der Angler den Fischern zugeschlagen werden (s.o.).

Wer als Angler den Dorsch schützen will, darf also Thünen eigentlich NICHT helfen!!

Da laut Zimmermann nur Dorsche aus nicht bekannten Anglerfängen (Dänemark, Schweden etc.) für den Bestandsschutz geschont und NICHT den Fischern zugeschlagen werden, wie die Fänge deutscher Angler!werden!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Huii...und im Fließgewässer kann der Setzkescher genutzt werden |kopfkrat
> #h


Da der saarländische Verband mehr auf Tierschutz denn auf Angeln setzt, da sogar mit dem Minister Jost gegen Angler Front macht (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641), gehe ich davon aus, dass der DAFV hier absolut geeignete, tierschutzgerechte Setzkescher für Strömungsgewässer einsetzt.

Sonst würde sicher weder der saarländische Verband noch der Minister ein solches Angeln zulassen, zumal der Gebrauch von Setzkeschern nach den Finanzbehörden auch auf verbotenes Wettangeln hinweisen kann und so die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet wäre, würde das jemand entsprechend bei den Finanzbehörden anzeigen..

Es  wäre daher gut, wenn der DAFV seinen Mitgliedern mitteilen würde, welche Setzkescher diese Anforderungen zum tierschutzgerechten Hältern in Strömungsgewässern erfüllen...


----------



## Ørret (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV Hauptversammlung 2016 ist online! Habe mir grad den Sonntag damit versaut das Vorwort von HK zu lesen.  Den Rest von dem Machwerk hebe ich mir doch lieber für morgen auf.#q#q#q

Bis denne....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Danke für die Info!!
Zu den Grimms Märchen von Frau Dr. schreib ich lieber nix, dann komm ich auch nicht in Knast...

Link dazu:
http://www.dafv.de/files/dafv-allgemein/dafv-delegiertenmaterial-2016.pdf

Gerade wenns um die Geschichten Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt) und Dorschmanagement geht, gibt es deutlich andere und viel, viel, viel glaubwürdigere Darstellung als die der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP und Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das Angeln für den 15. 10. 2016, „Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung“ im Saarland,  wurde vom DAFV abgesagt, da sich nicht genügend Angler fanden, die an einer solchen DAFV - Veranstaltung teilnehmen wollten, so eine Rundmail des DAFV an seine Landesverbände......

Angeblich 620.000 Mitglieder....

Und dann keine 20 - 30 Mann zusammen kriegen für sowas?

Bei soner Werbung natürlich vielleicht wiederum verständlich - Avanti Dilettanti!!!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch besser, da lag ich echt lachend auf dem Boden, die "Werbung" des DAFV für folgende Veranstaltung:
> *FISCHEN FÜR MENSCHEN MIT BEHINDERUNG AM 15. OKTOBER 2016 IM SCHÖNEN SAARLAND*
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/t...erung-am-15-oktober-2016-im-schoenen-saarland
> 
> ...


----------



## Ørret (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Tja so isser der Dafv...kompetent, aktiv und erfolgreich oder wie stehst auf deren Startseite noch geschrieben?:q:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

grins - und die Dilettanten merken echt gar nix mehr und finden sich immer noch toll - echt zum lachen, wenns nicht so zum heulen wäre, wie da Millionen Anglerkohle zum Nachteil der Angler verpulvert werden...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das muss man sich mal vorstellen- die richten ein Angeln für Menschen mit Behinderung aus und schreiben in die Einladung "mit wenigen Schritten fußläufig zu erreichen". Was für ein Schlag ins Gesicht von Rollstuhlfahrern! Frühstück auf dem Schulungsschiff "Anna Leonie". Bestimmt barrierefrei...

Behinderten gerechte WC's während der Veranstaltung (es gibt auch Rolli- Dixis)? Vermutlich Fehlanzeige.

Ist eigentlich für jeden Posten im DAFV größtmögliche Inkompetenz die Voraussetzung????

Wen man eine einzige Veranstaltung als Arbeitsnachweis auf den Zettel bekommt, diese nicht oder zumindest ungenügend vorbereitet wird, ist man eine Fehlbesetzung und würde in der freien Wirtschaft mit Glück noch ein "Auf Wiedersehen" mit auf den Weg bekommen.

Was hier jedoch passiert ist, geht über meine persönliche Vorstellung von Unfähigkeit hinaus! Ein Referent "Angeln für Menschen mit Behinderung" diskriminiert Rollstuhlfahrer. Der lädt Behinderte ein und schließt Schwerbehinderte durch die Beschaffenheit des Veranstaltungsortes von der Veranstaltung aus. In Deutschland wurde 2008 eine Behinderten WM durschgeführt- also wird es an geeigneten Plätzen (z.B. Potsdam) nicht fehlen. Warum die Saar? Wenn jemand seine Mitglieder durch Fehlverhalten diskriminiert ist er nicht tragbar- Rücktritt und zwar sofort! Wundern die sich eigentlich wirklich, dass die nicht ausreichend Menschen mit Behinderung zusammen bekommen haben? Mir war das klar, als ich die Einladung gelesen habe- da geht doch keine Behinderter hin, wenn die Einleitung der Einladung schon diskriminierend ist. Ohne Worte!

Das bringt mich echt auf die Palme, wir schreiben das Jahr 2016!!! Da lobe ich mir Verbände und Vereine, die sich wirklich um die Belange von Behinderten kümmern und barrierefreie Angelplätze schaffen. Das nennt sich dann Inklusion. Der Referent hätte sich am besten mal die UN-Behindertenrechtskonvention  (Art. 30  Abs. 5) durchgelesen. Ich glaube nämlich, dass sich daraus sein Aufgabengebiet ableitet...

Ist ja nun einmal ein Thema mit dem ich mich gut auskenne und aus Erfahrung schreiben kann und deshalb klar sagen muss, dass es nur den Rücktritt gibt und eine offizielle Entschuldigung des Präsidiums fällig ist!

Ich werde jetzt mal verschiedene Behindertenorganisationen und Verbände anschreiben, Thema "Der Bundesverband DAFV und der Umgang mit schwerbehinderten Mitgliedern". Auch der DAFV wird ein Schreiben von mir erhalten- auch wenn es keine Reaktiion geben wird...


----------



## Vanner (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Angeln für den 15. 10. 2016, „Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung“ im Saarland,  wurde vom DAFV abgesagt, da sich nicht genügend Angler fanden, die an einer solchen DAFV - Veranstaltung teilnehmen wollten,



Hätten die da nicht selbst antreten können? Ich denke dass da Probleme im Schädel auch gezählt hätten, oder? Ach nee, die Präsin hat ja vom Angeln keine Ahnung.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Angeln für den 15. 10. 2016, „Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung“ im Saarland,  wurde vom DAFV abgesagt, ...


Gerüchten zufolge ist der LFV Westfalen und Lippe eingeschritten und hat diese Tierquälerei vereitelt, schließlich sollten 2 Setzkescher pro Angler verwendet werden - und das in einem Fluss mit Strömung und Schifffahrt!
Dies soll natürlich ausschließlich geschehen sein, um die Behinderten vor Strafverfolgung zu schützen.

Das dazu gehörende Gerücht, dass sie dem Veranstalter, dem Rheinischen Präsi Gube, als Denkzettel der Fischereierlaubnisschein entzogen haben, konnte bisher nicht auf Wahrheitsgehalt geprüft werden.

Als letztes vernimmt man, dass sogar jemand aus Münster nach Berlin gereist ist, um Frau Dr., die ja hauptverantwortlicher Veranstalter ist, ebenfalls als Denkzettel den Fischereischein zu entziehen. Dieser soll sich mangels Pfändungsmöglichkeit aber bereits erfolglos auf der Rückfahrt befinden...


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge ist der LFV Westfalen und Lippe eingeschritten und hat diese Tierquälerei vereitelt, schließlich sollten 2 Setzkescher pro Angler verwendet werden - und das in einem Fluss mit Strömung und Schifffahrt!
> Dies soll natürlich ausschließlich geschehen sein, um die Behinderten vor Strafverfolgung zu schützen.
> 
> Das dazu gehörende Gerücht, dass sie dem Veranstalter, dem Rheinischen Präsi Gube, als Denkzettel der Fischereierlaubnisschein entzogen haben, konnte bisher nicht auf Wahrheitsgehalt geprüft werden.
> ...



Wir haben noch keinen 1. April.

Du machst Scherze...


----------



## Ørret (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Gibt es denn mittlerweile genaueres zu den Gerüchten die Kati geschildert hat? Oder doch nur ein Scherz?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

kati war pöhse ;-))


----------



## Ørret (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

So ein Lümmel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Mich schüttelts immer mehr, der DAFV zur Sendung "Angeln verbieten?"


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV findet die Sendung:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/filmtipp-angeln-verbieten
> "sehr anschaulich, verständlich und "aufklärerisch""..
> 
> ...


----------



## Ørret (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Nun ist das Jahr schon zu über 3/4 rum, da hat es der BV doch tatsächlich schon geschafft seine Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 rauszubringen.
Echt ne stramme Leistung!#q
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ur-broschuere-fisch-des-jahres-2016-der-hecht


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

2 Dinge interessant :
Die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wird da als "Expertin" bezeichnet - für was eigentlich?
(und hier musste ich mich wirklich zusammen reissen, nicht weiter zu schreiben....)....

Und im ganzen Artikel da (und ich geb keine 6,90 aus, um zu gucken ob das auch in der Broschüre so ist), steht kein Wort über Angler und Angeln..

Einfach wieder einmal mehr nur peinliche Fehlleistung vom Geld der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Also, Expertin für Finanzen, Rhetorik, Kommunikation, Bienen und Angeln schließe ich bei einer der beiden Expertinnen aus....

Man muss aber auch mal Nachsehen für diesen späten Erscheinungstermin haben. Bei den ganzen runden Tischen und dem Einsatz für die Berufsfischer, kann halt nicht alles sofort erledigt werden...#q


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Man weiß gar nicht, worüber man sich zuerst aufregen soll...
Diese schwachsinnigen Broschüren, 
die unsinnigen Spielwiesen des DAFV statt Anglerinteressen zu vertreten,
das Versagen an allen Ecken,
die "Expertin"...
alles nur noch #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

2 Landesverbände planen nach unseren Infos dieses Jahr noch ausserordentliche Hauptversammlungen.
TOP:
Satzungsänderung
Austritt DAFV

Werden also immer mehr....

Drücken wir die Daumen, dass sich diese scheinbar vernünftig werdenden Delegierten und Funktionäre in diesen LV durchsetzen können. 

Sobald genaue Termine feststehen bzw. wir die erfahren und/oder genaue TOP bekannt, erfahrt ihrs wie immer hier..


----------



## Ørret (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wie sieht es denn mit deiner deiner Liste  wie die LVs zum BV stehen aus?
Die muß glaube ich leicht korrigiert werden(Lsfv-sh z.B.).

Bin jedenfalls gespannt wie sich die Mitgliederzahlen beim BV  weiter entwickeln werden.

Angenehmen Wochenstart wünsche ich


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

ja, muss ich mal wieder ran, warten wir HV DAFV und nachfolgende ausserordentliche HV der LV ab, die raus wollen.

Viel stehen nicht mehr zum DAFV, wie man so auch an Teilnehmerzahlen bei de GF-Sitzung sieht. Da sollen bei weitem keine 10 LV vertreten gewesen sein. 

Das sind aber natürlich auch die Hardcore-zum DAFV-Steher-und-wenns-Angeln-dabei-draufgeht-Verbände..

Spätestens 2018 deutlich unter 500.000 würd ich sagen..


----------



## Ørret (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Das machen sie also mit meinen Beitrag!!!:r :r :r
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...afv-weiht-neue-geschaeftsstelle-in-berlin-ein


----------



## exstralsunder (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ørret schrieb:


> Das machen sie also mit meinen Beitrag!!!:r :r :r
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...afv-weiht-neue-geschaeftsstelle-in-berlin-ein



Na wenn das kein Grund ist: 

Zitat:"Ein Grund für den Umzug, direkt in die Stadtmitte war, neben verkehrstechnischen Vorteilen, auch die Absicht näher an das politische Geschehen in der Bundeshauptstadt heranzurücken".

Jetzt Kann man sogar zu Fuß ins Reichstagsgebäude gehen um die Interessen der Angler durchzusetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2016)

Naja, war nicht so dolle, wie man hörte vom Hörensagen ;-)

Wenig Leute vom Verband selber (hätten die nicht die GF -Tagung morgens gehabt, wärs wohl noch peinlicher gewesen, auch da waren von den um die 40 Mitgliedern nur 7 - 8 GF da, die von den abnickendsten noch eben), sieht man ja auch aufm Foto.....

Und ausgerechnet bei einem Sport-und Angelfischerverband solls trotz großkotziger Ankündigung ("fürs leibliche Wohl gesorgt") nur ein dünnes Süppchen und ein paar Häppchen gegeben haben..

Sich da nicht mit nem Räucherofen zu präsentieren oder nem Fischbuffet, als Sport- und Angelfischerverband - seh ich als Koch vielleicht aber auch zu eng...

Angeblich solls sogar aufm Buffet ne Ecke mit extra gekennzeichnetem Vegetarischem gegeben haben....

Das war also wohl eher weniger feierlich, schon gar nicht groß oder gut besucht - und schon gar keine Werbung für den Verband bei der Politik..


Ich gönns jedem, der noch in diesem Verband ist, dafür bluten zu müssen ;-)))



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Jetzt Kann man sogar zu Fuß ins Reichstagsgebäude gehen um die Interessen der Angler durchzusetzen.


Siehe zweiter Teil Interview (Jan war ja auch bei der "Einweihung", musser ja), was der wirklich denkt von dem Verband und dass der DAFV vorher in den 3 Jahren nicht einmal im Bundestag war - obs da was nützt, wenn die näher dran sind?
Ersetzt Nähe Kompetenz?

Wir waren jedenfalls im Bundestag im Gegensatz zum DAFV ;-)))

[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Möge ihnen die Bude untrr dem Arsch zusammenbrechen.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Da veranstaltet ein Anglerverband (sorry, ich nenn das jetzt mal so), einen Empfang.
Und präsentiert sich mit einem teilweise vegetarischem Buffet...

Muss man noch mehr sagen?!


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Nö. Ich hätte ihnen gerne ein Spannferkel geliefert. Dann hätten alle Angler auch gewusst, wo ihr Geld hin geflossen ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ähm, war da niemand von der FDP? War der Weg zu weit? Keine Kontakte (Freunde) in der FDP?


----------



## angler1996 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

die ringen mit sich, ob als Geschenk zum Einzug ( Miete) einen Antrag im Bundestag auf Steuerermäßigung für Angelgerät auf 7 % MwSt. geben wird, oder so , naja, könnte man ja mal drüber nachdenken meiner Meinung nach 
 ( reine Satire)


----------



## Deep Down (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da veranstaltet ein Anglerverband (sorry, ich nenn das jetzt mal so), einen Empfang.
> Und präsentiert sich mit einem teilweise vegetarischem Buffet...
> 
> Muss man noch mehr sagen?!



Das ist das C&R Buffett. Man hat sich doch nun endlich entschlossen, von der reinen Verwertungsabsicht abzurücken und wollte dies damit nach außen dokumentieren.......


..........na ja, schön wärs!|rolleyes


----------



## UMueller (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

DAFV 
"Interessenvertreter der Anglerinnen und Angler" steht auf deren Website ganz fett gedruckt.
Für mich völlig unverständlich und unakzeptabel das da eine Nichtanglerin Präsidentin ist. Wie kann jemand Interessen vertreten wovon er nichts versteht.#q#q#q 
Das ist so als ob ich einen Koch (nichts gegen Köche) mit der Elektroinstallation eines Hauses beauftrage.(oder umgekehrt)
Das kann nichts werden.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wenn dieser komische Verband, welcher Anglerinteressen vertreten will einMega Buffet aufgefahren hätte etc....dann wäre hier doch sicherlich ebenso Häme am Start.
"Verpulvern unsere Kohle"

Nun kam die Sparvision auf den Tisch, auch nicht gut.

Ich kann ja euer Gemecker verstehen. Aber ob nun grosse Sause oder kleine Sause....macht doch hier keinen Unterschied. Dieser Verband DAFV gehört eingestampft.
Mit grosse Sause oder auch ohne grosse Sause. Ist 88!

Werbewirksamer wäre  bei der geladenen b- Prominz natürlich die grosse Sause gewesen.

Ein Tag der offenen Tür hätte es aber auch getan.


----------



## Ukel (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ein Tag der offenen Tür? Dann hätten die Gäste den GF's und der Frau Dr. Sowieso schön beim Däumchendrehen zusehen können.....das wollten sich die Angelfischerinteressenvertreter wohl selber nicht antun |supergri


----------



## kati48268 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ob sich das wohl jeder der wenigen Besucher gefragt hat, 
"_was zur Hölle machen die hier den ganzen Tag?"_

Und ob sie sich wohl selbst gefragt haben, _
"wieso ist hier eigentlich so gar nix los?"

_Sie können's einfach nicht.Egal was sie machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nun kam die Sparvision auf den Tisch, auch nicht gut.


Als Verband der organisierte Sport-und Angelfischer vertreten will, kann es nicht schwer sein, an Fisch der Angler aus den Verbänden zu kommen, die zu räuchern und ein paar Fischmarinaden zu machen - wäre nicht nur stimmiger, sondern  auch wohl am Ende billiger ;-)))




Sharpo schrieb:


> Ein Tag der offenen Tür hätte es aber auch getan.


ne Auflösung auch, da geb ich Dir wiederum recht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2 Landesverbände planen nach unseren Infos dieses Jahr noch ausserordentliche Hauptversammlungen.
> TOP:
> Satzungsänderung
> Austritt DAFV
> ...



Jetzt ist das wohl alles bei den Vereinen des Verbandes Hessischer Fischer angekommen, Einladung und Tagesordnung sind raus.

Top 5
Satzungsänderung, um die Mitgliederversammlung über Austritt DAFV entscheiden zu lassen zu können (bisher ist die Mitgliedschaft DAFV satzungsgemäß festgeschrieben)

TOP6
Diskussion und Beschlussfassung über Mitgliedschaft des VHF im DAFV (da bisher satzungsgemäß drin, also die Diskussion über Austritt)


----------



## Ørret (1. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Wann haben die denn ihre Versammlung?
Lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Näxte Woche gehts los, Donnerstag bis Samstag..
Ist aber eh nix groß zu beschliessen, auch Neues ist nicht zu erwarten, sowenig wie dass die sich dran erinnern, dass sie letzten Endes von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern und in die Landesverbände (wg. Angelerlaubnis) gepressten, richtigen Anglern bezahlt werden.

Man hört zwar allüberall Unmut gegen das aktuelle Präsidium (auch präsidiumsintern), ob sich aber jetzt schon jemand findet, der sich gegen das aktuelle Präsidium stellt, oder ob sie da bis zur näxten HV warten (soll ja schon Mai nächstes Jahr kommen, wegen dann Neuwahlen, dass das 4 Jahre sind seit Rechtskraft und nicht wie im Herbst 4 1/2), oder ob wieder nur ein paar das Maul aufgerissen haben ohne dann zu handeln, das wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Ørret (3. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Vom 8. bis 11. Dez ist die Pferd und Jagd- Messe in Hannover.DAFV und LFV-Weser-Ems werden scheinbar da einen gemeinsamen Stand haben.Ich glaube das Elend werde ich mir mal anschauen.:c

Und danach dann zur Aufmunterung zum Stand der Niedersachsen#6:m:m


Bin mal gespannt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

(Voraussichtlich) am 08. werden wir auch mit Videokamera da sein..


----------



## Ørret (3. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

#6geil


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ørret schrieb:


> DAFV und LFV-Weser-Ems werden scheinbar da einen gemeinsamen Stand haben....


Elend trifft Vollversagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Davon ab, vor der Hauptversammlung nächste Woche kam auch schon der Termin für die in 2017 - die wird vorverlegt auf Mai..

Obwohl in der Satzung steht (§9 (5)), dass die Hauptversammlung jährlich *im Normalfall *zwischen 01.10. und 30.11. stattfindet.

Was hier nicht normal ist in 2017, oder warum man sich dann seitens des DAFV nicht an die Satzung hält, welche die HV in Oktober oder November vorschreibt, weiss ich nicht....

Die abnickenden Delegierten der Rest-Landesverbände fragen wohl eh nicht nach (bisher nickten die ja eh alles ab)....

Dass die näxtes Jahr dann in Wiesbaden stattfindet, würde nur ein Übelmeinender auf die ausserordentliche HV der Hessenfischer zurückführen, die da Satzungsänderung und Kündigung im DAFV besprechen und abstimmen wollen..
:q:q:q
:g:g:g
Not und Elend halt ....
oder wie Kati schreib:
Elend und Vollversagen


----------



## gründler (3. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (Voraussichtlich) am 08. werden wir auch mit Videokamera da sein..



Du kannst ja dann mal rüber gehen und fragen wie das befinden so ist und franz'l filmt.......|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Kein Interesse an Europa im DAFV​*
Es wird immer peinlicher....

Um die 40 Landes- und Spezialverbände sind ja Mitglieder im DAFV....

Schon vor Wochen hatte Dr. Spahn diese eingeladen, mit dem DAFV nach Brüssel zu fahren während der Sitzungswochen und den Damen und  Herren Funktionären mal zu zeigen, wie Brüssel funktioniert...

Gezeigt werden sollte unter anderem Besichtigung des gemeinsamen Büros von EAA und DAFV, Zusammentreffen mit dem EAA Präsidenten Fred Bloot und dem EAA Generalsekretär Jan Kappel, die über die politische Arbeit der EAA berichten werden.
Besichtigung des Europäischen Parlaments, Zusammentreffen und Aussprache mit an der Angelfischerei interessierten Europaabgeordneten, Teilnahme an einer Sitzung des Interparlamentarischen Arbeitsforums für Angelfischerei im Europaparlament (22.3.2017/Thema Wasserrahmenrichtlinie), Einladung zu einem gemeinsamen Abendessen in unseren Räumlichkeiten in Brüssel...

Begrenzt werden sollte die Zahl der Teilnehmer auf MAXIMAL 20, man bitte um Verständnis, bei großem Interesse könne man aber eine zweite Inforeise organisieren.....

*KEIN Interesse an Europa
*
Gestern nun kam eine Mail von Dr. Spahn an die Mitgliedsverbände, dass man die Anmeldefrist verlängern würde....

Denn es lägen noch nicht genügend Anmeldungen vor.....

*Klartext:*
Nicht nur, dass man also seitens des DAFV die MAXIMALzahl von 20 Mitgliedern NICHT (annähernd) erreichte, oder gar wegen großem Interesse eine zweite Reise in Angriff nehmen musste - NEIN!!!!

*NICHT MAL DIE MINDESTZAHL an Teilnehmern hatte Bock, mit den DAFV-Funktionären nach Brüssel zu fahren.......*

Wenns noch mehr Beweise für die Peinlichkeit dieses real existierenden DAFV braucht - mit der Zeit werden wie bisher auch sicher pro Jahr mehrere solcher Schoten kommen...


Das einzig Gute:
Es muss kein Anglergeld für solche Kaffeefahrten rausgeschmissen werden, wenn die nicht mal die Mindesteilnehmerzahl zusammen bekommen...

Peinlich, elend, furchtbar...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Korrekterweise hätte die Tour ja auch so beschrieben werden müssen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> den Damen und  Herren Funktionären mal zu zeigen, wie *Anglerlobbyismus in* Brüssel *NICHT* funktioniert...


----------



## Ørret (8. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Neue "aktuelle" Nachrichten auf der Homepage des Versagerverbandes#q
Die sind echt immer die letzten die informieren|peinlich
Wer Lust hat sich den kalten Kaffee anzutun...

http://www.dafv.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321782


----------



## Ørret (23. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ng-der-dafv-sucht-eine-n-neuen-mitarbeiter-in


Wer hat Lust auf den Job?:q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

bisschen spät - den hätten sie vor diesem Desaster gebraucht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322143


----------



## Worscht (23. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Die planen doch nicht etwa den Mist, den sie fabrizieren, öffentlich zu vermarkten. |kopfkrat


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf den Job?:q :q :q



Ich hätte da jemand im Hinterkopf..[emoji6] 

Empfehlungsschreiben war schon mal top..im Gegensatz zum "mimimi "des aktuellen GF

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4599395


----------



## Deep Down (23. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Worscht schrieb:


> Die planen doch nicht etwa den Mist, den sie fabrizieren, öffentlich zu vermarkten. |kopfkrat



|muahah:


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Ørret schrieb:


> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ng-der-dafv-sucht-eine-n-neuen-mitarbeiter-in


Sollte nicht expliziet ein Journalist dafür gesucht werden? 
Steht nix von in der Ausschreibung.
Und nicht mal "Angler" zu sein, ist Voraussetzung.
Stattdessen Naturschutz & Blablabla.
Das geht ja auch wieder voll in die Hose!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. November 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Musste bereits beim Aufgabenprofil bis Punkt 3 lachen..willkommen im 21.Jhd.

Besser spät als nie.

Wobei,möchte man überhaupt,das deren altbackene Ansichten auch noch über moderne Medien verbreitet werden?

Für den grössten Teil der PR "Arbeit" der letzten Jahre, reichte bis dato ja eine Stilsichere A5 Schiefertafel und ein diskreter Standplatz neben den schweigsamen Wachturmleutchen..


----------

